# Citizenship Ceremony - Parramatta Council



## ashok_nka (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi all,

Has anyone who attended citizenship test during Jan 2021 in parramatta council received ceremony invite??Please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Currently the national average processing time from approval to ceremony is 75% in 5 months and 90% in 7 months.

ie. 75% of people who had a ceremony in March were approved in November 2020 or more recently. 

Given invites are about a month or so before the ceremony, I would imagine you would get an invite in the next month or two (luck being on your side)


----------



## ashok_nka (Apr 14, 2021)

Moulard said:


> Currently the national average processing time from approval to ceremony is 75% in 5 months and 90% in 7 months.
> 
> ie. 75% of people who had a ceremony in March were approved in November 2020 or more recently.
> 
> Given invites are about a month or so before the ceremony, I would imagine you would get an invite in the next month or two (luck being on your side)


Thank you Moulard


----------



## ashok_nka (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi All,

Did anyone get invitation for 02/05/21 Ceremony Invite for Parramatta Coucil? Please share the Approval Date details.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Why the sense of urgency? 
Unless you are trying to apply for a federal government job and need citizenship to obtain say a security clearance there are very few circumstances where citizenship is critical.


----------



## Kalyan2021 (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi All,

Did anyone get Ceremony Invite for Parramatta Council recently? Please share the Approval Date details.
Its been 6 months i received my approval letter and i did not receive the ceremony invite yet.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

I have attended the test on 25-May and its in approved status, waiting for Ceremony, Has anyone got the ceremony invite for 13 July 2021 date ?, not sure if any one got virtual ceremony ? Please share, thanks


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

I don’t think they’re doing virtual ceremonies anymore. I got automatic response from the email box. It said they’re not monitoring it anymore.

as parramatta and west is a big council with more immigrants expect a delay. I’m waiting for more than 3 months. There are people waiting for more than 6 months.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

A family that I know lives in Epping, their application was approved in the month of March and citizenship ceremony was done on queen’s birthday weekend. So if someone has same timelines , expect to you receive yours in coming weeks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

redshrav said:


> A family that I know lives in Epping, their application was approved in the month of March and citizenship ceremony was done on queen’s birthday weekend. So if someone has same timelines , expect to you receive yours in coming weeks.


Somehow that may not apply for others given ceremony has been deferred and a few getting online ceremony.the lockdown has affected the interview and citizenship tests and ceremonies in NSW.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kalyan2021 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone get Ceremony Invite for Parramatta Council recently? Please share the Approval Date details.
> Its been 6 months i received my approval letter and i did not receive the ceremony invite yet.


You can check the Paramatta council citizenship page and see the dates there.the July ceremony has been cancelled and they have added one for November which wasn’t there earlier.next one is October now and will happen if no lockdown.unless they move to online ceremony except delays for a while.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Somehow that may not apply for others given ceremony has been deferred and a few getting online ceremony.the lockdown has affected the interview and citizenship tests and ceremonies in NSW.


That’s interesting! I didn’t get any response from the online citizenship ceremony. Do you know how to contact them ?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

redshrav said:


> That’s interesting! I didn’t get any response from the online citizenship ceremony. Do you know how to contact them ?


Email request to virtual ceremony is the only options as far as I am aware.if you have done that and not heard then got to wait I presume.I don’t see online ceremony happening as a normal process like last year but on adhoc basis only for a few eligible applicants-eg federal job etc


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just putting out there that June applications are being worked on for those who are curious.Just heard from a friend who applied 27th June 202 that he received request for PCc which he was expecting having stayed in India for a year after IED/Few months here.I applied 24th June 21.we both are under city of Paramatta council.


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

Any body got citizenship approved in May and waiting/attended ceremony?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

tumupr02 said:


> Any body got citizenship approved in May and waiting/attended ceremony?


From what I gathered the last ones to get ceremony were in feb.most of the rest are waiting with ceremony cancelled and next one in oct and November now.very very few have got online ceremony done during July.


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> From what I gathered the last ones to get ceremony were in feb.most of the rest are waiting with ceremony cancelled and next one in oct and November now.very very few have got online ceremony done during July.


Thanks Vinod,sorry one more question how long before the ceremony we would receive the invite,please let me know.
I want to travel to India so just trying to understand if i can get thru this or not and what would be the impact.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Usua


tumupr02 said:


> Thanks Vinod,sorry one more question how long before the ceremony we would receive the invite,please let me know.
> I want to travel to India so just trying to understand if i can get thru this or not and what would be the impact.


Usually a month prior unless it is online ceremony then a week to a few days prior.no issues with travelling to India.ceremony cannot take place till you are onshore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinodn007 said:


> Usua
> 
> Usually a month prior unless it is online ceremony then a week to a few days prior.no issues with travelling to India.ceremony cannot take place till you are onshore.


One more clarification 
The approval lapses if you don’t complete the ceremony within 1 year of the approval 
Cheers


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

NB said:


> One more clarification
> The approval lapses if you don’t complete the ceremony within 1 year of the approval
> Cheers


Thanks NB,another important point to keep in mind.


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

Ohh really?thats a news i thought we can reschedule the cermony.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

tumupr02 said:


> Ohh really?thats a news i thought we can reschedule the cermony.


You can but all within the 1 year period.in circumstances stopping you to attend you can request to defer it but within the year as too many deferrals also not good I Presume.
“If you cannot attend your citizenship ceremony we will send you a non-attendance letter outlining next steps. You may have to wait before you receive another invitation as places at ceremony are limited. You do not need to contact us.”


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for info .


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Good news for applicants approved and waiting for ceremony.
City of Parramatta Council has resumed its virtual citizenship ceremony program to ensure our community members are able to receive their Australian Citizenship within the COVID-19 restrictions.

Conferees will be provided the opportunity to attend a virtual ceremony in the order their application was approved by the Department of Home Affairs


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

Woww thats a good news,thank god.
But how many people can attend 1 virtual cermony.
Any idea when exactly it will start


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

tumupr02 said:


> Woww thats a good news,thank god.
> But how many people can attend 1 virtual cermony.
> Any idea when exactly it will start


There is no further info then what is on their website.good thing is it’s happening and that will clear the queue rather than indefinite wait for in person ceremony.I think applicants will start reviewing invites and once they share their updates we can get some idea in a couple of weeks.
Unfortunately for like of me who are waiting for test/interview will have to wait longer due to lockdown but Greer that at least ceremonies have resumed virtually.


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thanks for then update


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey guys, can someone post here if they got the virtual ceremony invite from parramatta council recently. Mine was approved on 24 May 2021. Still waiting for ceremony invite.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

I got approved on application on 12 March 2021, still waiting for ceremony invite. Please anyone will receive it to share it here.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

I got mine approved on April 20th. Still waiting. I did send out an email to nsw virtual ceremony team requesting them for a ceremony. Still waiting.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I got approved on application on 12 March 2021, still waiting for ceremony invite. Please anyone will receive it to share it here.


March approved ones should be getting the virtual ceremony invites soon for Paramatta council I think .please keep a tab and let us know when you do received the invite.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

redshrav said:


> I got mine approved on April 20th. Still waiting. I did send out an email to nsw virtual ceremony team requesting them for a ceremony. Still waiting.


Hey, what’s the email for requesting virtual ceremony


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Hey, what’s the email for requesting virtual ceremony


I've emailed to this ID on 19/08/2021. I haven't got any response. 

[email protected]


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

vinodn007 said:


> March approved ones should be getting the virtual ceremony invites soon for Paramatta council I think .please keep a tab and let us know when you do received the invite.


Sure will do! How you are sure about that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Sure will do! How you are sure about that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just based on info shared by applicants on various forums.feb/March ones were still awaiting ceremony so logical they will get invited in order of approval date for virtual Ceremony also.March end ,April applicants are waiting for interview/test before we went to lockdown and we were approx 3-4 months from application date and getting interviews so add all months till we are lockdowned and when open it’s obvious they will be called first for interviews/tests which is approx 6-7 months from date of application.it’s only a logical derivation and not based on any official stats.the longer the lockdown the longer the time from application to interview.
Official stats are 12 months for interview from date of application and 6 months from date of approval.overall timeline of 75% applicants is now 18 months as on 20aug data for application ending July 31st 2021.will obviously vary for state to state due to different lockdowns timeliness etc.SA and a few other states are as an example 3-4 months timeliness from application to ceremony currently.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

vinodn007 said:


> Just based on info shared by applicants on various forums.feb/March ones were still awaiting ceremony so logical they will get invited in order of approval date for virtual Ceremony also.March end ,April applicants are waiting for interview/test before we went to lockdown and we were approx 3-4 months from application date and getting interviews so add all months till we are lockdowned and when open it’s obvious they will be called first for interviews/tests which is approx 6-7 months from date of application.it’s only a logical derivation and not based on any official stats.the longer the lockdown the longer the time from application to interview.
> Official stats are 12 months for interview from date of application and 6 months from date of approval.overall timeline of 75% applicants is now 18 months as on 20aug data for application ending July 31st 2021.will obviously vary for state to state due to different lockdowns timeliness etc.SA and a few other states are as an example 3-4 months timeliness from application to ceremony currently.


Thanks for sharing these details! I hope this will be the case.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Thanks for sharing these details! I hope this will be the case.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blacktown City Council swore in 451 new citizens across 7 virtual ceremonies on the one day recently – a record number of new citizens sworn in online in a single day any where in Australia.I hope for those waiting in Paramatta council that something like this happens as well for them soon.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Blacktown City Council swore in 451 new citizens across 7 virtual ceremonies on the one day recently – a record number of new citizens sworn in online in a single day any where in Australia.I hope for those waiting in Paramatta council that something like this happens as well for them soon.


Wow amazing! Hopefully same for Parra as well


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

Approved in May and still waiting for ceremony


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

yarram said:


> Approved in May and still waiting for ceremony


March approved applicants are waiting to from the posts so depending on how many virtual ceremonies they conduct it could be 2-3 months wait or earlier hopefully.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

should we be expecting an email or postal mail for the parramatta council ? for the ceremony invite ... from the parramatta council website looks like its going to be email Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

bluesky50 said:


> should we be expecting an email or postal mail for the parramatta council ? for the ceremony invite ... from the parramatta council website looks like its going to be email Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta


Virtual ceremony invites are always an email.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

My letterbox flipper became too loose also consumed Gigabits on checking my email inbox/Spam/Junk/filtered deleted emails. anyone has the same situation here?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Just putting out there that June applications are being worked on for those who are curious.Just heard from a friend who applied 27th June 202 that he received request for PCc which he was expecting having stayed in India for a year after IED/Few months here.I applied 24th June 21.we both are under city of Paramatta council.


Any idea about July applications. I don't think they will touch our applications before end of this year. Even if they do, we wont be able to get test/interview invite. Any thoughts?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> Any idea about July applications. I don't think they will touch our applications before end of this year. Even if they do, we wont be able to get test/interview invite. Any thoughts?


I think processing of applications is in progress case to case basis in the background.the issue is the lockdown leading to no interviews/tests since last 10 weeks so the wait time from application to interview is now at 5-6 months in NSW plus will keep increasing till the tests/interviews resume and we donot know at what capacity.that’s where the bottleneck is plus the ceremonies also got affected so the timeline is pretty long end to end.in NSW the March end onwards applications are waiting for the interview to resume.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

redshrav said:


> I've emailed to this ID on 19/08/2021. I haven't got any response.
> 
> [email protected]


Have you received any response yet?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

I have called the council yesterday, simply the said to me " from where you get your information about resuming virtual ceremonies" ? 
for a moment I though I was calling a council from another state.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I have called the council yesterday, simply the said to me " from where you get your information about resuming virtual ceremonies" ?
> for a moment I though I was calling a council from another state.


maybe they don’t read their own website


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Have you received any response yet?


Nope


----------



## tumupr02 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi All,

One of my friends from Cumberland Council received invitaion for virtual cermonay on sep 17th ,he got approved in April.

Thanks,


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

tumupr02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friends from Cumberland Council received invitaion for virtual cermonay on sep 17th ,he got approved in April.
> 
> Thanks,


good luck to him. Lets when Parramatta council is going to


tumupr02 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> One of my friends from Cumberland Council received invitaion for virtual cermonay on sep 17th ,he got approved in April.
> 
> Thanks,


Congrats to your friend. Hopefully to see something from Parramatta.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Applied: June
Email: July
You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available. You will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of your appointment. This letter or email will include important information about what original documents ...

***
Now stuck in Lock down?
Anyone knows if all Tests paused or CBD Test centers still continuing?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

thewall said:


> Applied: June
> Email: July
> You will be booked into a citizenship appointment once one becomes available. You will receive a separate email or letter with the date, time and location of your appointment. This letter or email will include important information about what original documents ...
> 
> ...


What date in June did you apply.I applied June 24 and haven’t received any letter or email for the appointment as above.has anyone else who applied in recent months from May onwards received an email as above?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

vinodn007 said:


> What date in June did you apply.I applied June 24 and haven’t received any letter or email for the appointment as above.has anyone else who applied in recent months from May onwards received an email as above?


i think its just acknowledgement email, but i was wondering since lock down all test centers closed or only 12 LGA under lock down.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

thewall said:


> i think its just acknowledgement email, but i was wondering since lock down all test centers closed or only 12 LGA under lock down.


That’s is correct tests/interviews are on hold in most part in NSW due to lockdown.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> good luck to him. Lets when Parramatta council is going to
> 
> Congrats to your friend. Hopefully to see something from Parramatta.


Hi Guys I am from Parramatta Council my citizenship application approved on 29th April still Waiting for Ceremony. There website says they wills end the invite for the Virtual ceremony soon. Has anyone received it ?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Monsson2024 said:


> Hi Guys I am from Parramatta Council my citizenship application approved on 29th April still Waiting for Ceremony. There website says they wills end the invite for the Virtual ceremony soon. Has anyone received it ?


Still waiting!! I got approved on 12 March. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I got approved on application on 12 March 2021, still waiting for ceremony invite. Please anyone will receive it to share it here.


Which Council please ?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Monsson2024 said:


> Which Council please ?


We’re here talking about parramatta council. 
Which council you belong to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> We’re here talking about parramatta council.
> Which council you belong to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parramatta council ...... Do you know what was the last cut off for Parra Council...... iam assuming it is End of Feb


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Monsson2024 said:


> Parramatta council ...... Do you know what was the last cut off for Parra Council...... iam assuming it is End of Feb


According to what we hear and see around, who got approved Mar/Apri is next. 🤞


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> According to what we hear and see around, who got approved Mar/Apri is next. 🤞


Thanks Keep Me posted... I


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Monsson2024 said:


> Parramatta council ...... Do you know what was the last cut off for Parra Council...... iam assuming it is End of Feb


Applicants from April 2021 are waiting for both tests/interview as well as ceremony for those from March 2021.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Applied May2021 - expecting test interviews in Oct2021....hopefully


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Applied May2021 - expecting test interviews in Oct2021....hopefully


Doubt that as wait time is for applicants from March end.so when it opens they will get interviews followed by remaining months .so expect feb/march 2022 got may/June applicants.I applied June 24 and expecting around March 2022


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Applicants from April 2021 are waiting for both tests/interview as well as ceremony for those from March 2021.


This thread is about citizenship ceremony. People whose applications were approved in March or April, 2021 are waiting for citizenship ceremony letters/emails. Don’t be confused.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

redshrav said:


> This thread is about citizenship ceremony. People whose applications were approved in March or April, 2021 are waiting for citizenship ceremony letters/emails. Don’t be confused.


I am not confused and I am aware from the heading too that it’s a citizenship ceremony awaiting thread.if something I wrote as a post is confusing you then kindly ignore.
I only replied to the post where a member was asking about tests and I told him that it is still on hold.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> I am not confused and I am aware from the heading too that it’s a citizenship ceremony awaiting thread.if something I wrote as a post is confusing you then kindly ignore.
> I only replied to the post where a member was asking about tests and I told him that it is still on hold.


Never mind. You’re making it harder for yourself and few others by responding to something that’s not relevant.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

redshrav said:


> Never mind. You’re making it harder for yourself and few others by responding to something that’s not relevant.


I am not attempting to make it harder for anyone.I tried to reply to a member who had a question.sorry if that makes it harder for you.others haven’t said it’s made it harder for them.I come in peace so please let’s end this conversation here.


----------



## immz22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Applied for citizenship in August 2020.
Citizenship test scheduling email April 2021.
Citizenship test passed 16 April 2021.
Letter received 19 April 2021 to wait for ceremony letter/email from Parramatta Office.
Based on the posts and comments on the forum, expecting ceremony call probably for October. Is the expectation close enough? Anyone from March/April 2021 citizenship test passing group; who got ceremony invite?

Thanks.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

immz22 said:


> Applied for citizenship in August 2020.
> Citizenship test scheduling email April 2021.
> Citizenship test passed 16 April 2021.
> Letter received 19 April 2021 to wait for ceremony letter/email from Parramatta Office.
> ...


My application got approved on 29th April, I am waiting for the same


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Applied on May 2020
Interviewed on Feb 2021
Approved on March 2021
Waiting for ceremony invite!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Do you guys know if Parra is conducting virtual ceremonies at all? Or are they waiting for things to open up and conduct in-person ceremonies in 2022?

The reason I ask is that I have not seen a single person from Parramatta council posting a virtual ceremony update on any of the online forums.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ninaussie said:


> Do you guys know if Parra is conducting virtual ceremonies at all? Or are they waiting for things to open up and conduct in-person ceremonies in 2022?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I have not seen a single person from Parramatta council posting a virtual ceremony update on any of the online forums.


They mentioned in their website about resuming Virtual ceremonies but we couldn't see anyone yet got invited!


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> They mentioned in their website about resuming Virtual ceremonies but we couldn't see anyone yet got invited!


Just called the council and was told that Parramatta has a much bigger backlog than other councils and the DHA sends out invites asking applicants for an option between an individual ceremony and a group ceremony. Looks like a lot of Parramatta’s applicants have chosen individual ceremonies and hence the ongoing delays.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ninaussie said:


> Just called the council and was told that Parramatta has a much bigger backlog than other councils and the DHA sends out invites asking applicants for an option between an individual ceremony and a group ceremony. Looks like a lot of Parramatta’s applicants have chosen individual ceremonies and hence the ongoing delays.


Do you mean they already started to run some virtual ceremonies ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Just called the council and was told that Parramatta has a much bigger backlog than other councils and the DHA sends out invites asking applicants for an option between an individual ceremony and a group ceremony. Looks like a lot of Parramatta’s applicants have chosen individual ceremonies and hence the ongoing delays.


Nice play by DHA. They could have sent out a group ceremony rather than asking individuals if they want a group ceremony or Individual ceremony. Now they can put the blame on people selecting individual ceremony. This is just a way to delay the process and create more backlog.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Do you mean they already started to run some virtual ceremonies ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like it. The customer service person tried to answer all my questions but they were not a 100% sure about the whole process.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ninaussie said:


> It seems like it. The customer service person tried to answer all my questions but they were not a 100% sure about the whole process.


Woohooo , Just received my invite for group virtual ceremony. Its exactly to what you have mentioned. They offer me to reply if I want to participate to group VC or simply ignore it.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Woohooo , Just received my invite for group virtual ceremony. Its exactly to what you have mentioned. They offer me to reply if I want to participate to group VC or simply ignore it.


Wow congratulations mate!! When did you get approved and how many in your group?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ninaussie said:


> Wow congratulations mate!! When did you get approved and how many in your group?


Approved in March. They are going to send the details later. will keep you posted.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Approved in March. They are going to send the details later. will keep you posted.


Great!! Was the invite from DHA or the council?


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

From the council, Email title "Expression of Interest - Virtual Australian Citizenship Ceremony". So, They are still arranging with no fixed date. they asked to reply by EOD 16th Sep.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> From the council, Email title "Expression of Interest - Virtual Australian Citizenship Ceremony". So, They are still arranging with no fixed date. they asked to reply by EOD 16th Sep.


Good to know. My phone call might have made a difference then


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Woohooo , Just received my invite for group virtual ceremony. Its exactly to what you have mentioned. They offer me to reply if I want to participate to group VC or simply ignore it.


Congratulations Bro, hopefully we will get our soon.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> From the council, Email title "Expression of Interest - Virtual Australian Citizenship Ceremony". So, They are still arranging with no fixed date. they asked to reply by EOD 16th Sep.


Did they ask you if you want to attend Group ceremony or Individual ?


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Approved in March. They are going to send the details later. will keep you posted.


Woohoo, Congratulations. I did my test on April 20th in the city but I live in Parramatta. Am I correct to expect an email from Parramatta council in coming weeks ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

redshrav said:


> Woohoo, Congratulations. I did my test on April 20th in the city but I live in Parramatta. Am I correct to expect an email from Parramatta council in coming weeks ?


Have you been approved?
The date if the test is not relevant, it’s the date of the approval 
Cheers


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

NB said:


> Have you been approved?
> The date if the test is not relevant, it’s the date of the approval
> Cheers


My apologies. I should have mentioned. It was approved on the same day ie 20th April, 2021.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

I am also waiting from 25th may, did you get virtual ceremony request, i dint get that


bluesky50 said:


> Hey guys, can someone post here if they got the virtual ceremony invite from parramatta council recently. Mine was approved on 24 May 2021. Still waiting for ceremony invite.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

redshrav said:


> My apologies. I should have mentioned. It was approved on the same day ie 20th April, 2021.


Our Ceremony should be close got approved on 29th April.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All, I believe people till March end - approved status got the Virtual ceremony invites.

I have got approved on 25th - May, hope we will get soon.

Thanks


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All, I believe people till March end - approved status got the Virtual ceremony invites.
> 
> I have got approved on 25th - May, hope we will get soon.
> 
> Thanks


Are you sure about the March end bit? If true then yes next are April approved applicants.


----------



## Shailesh Keshri (Sep 14, 2021)

ninaussie said:


> Wow congratulations mate!! When did you get approved and how many in your group?


Mate, kindly suggest when was your application approved. Mine was approved in April 2021. I’m waiting to hear on citizenship ceremony. Thanks!


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Shailesh Keshri said:


> Mate, kindly suggest when was your application approved. Mine was approved in April 2021. I’m waiting to hear on citizenship ceremony. Thanks!


Same as you.


----------



## Shailesh Keshri (Sep 14, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> My application got approved on 29th April, I am waiting for the same


Mine was approved in April 2021. I’m waiting to hear on citizenship ceremony. Please share if you get to hear any updates. Thanks!


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

ninaussie said:


> Are you sure about the March end bit? If true then yes next are April approved applicants.


Yep as my friend got EOI for march end approved application.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

Shailesh Keshri said:


> Mine was approved in April 2021. I’m waiting to hear on citizenship ceremony. Please share if you get to hear any updates. Thanks!


Sure will do, what was approval date of you application ?


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

Shailesh Keshri said:


> Mine was approved in April 2021. I’m waiting to hear on citizenship ceremony. Please share if you get to hear any updates. Thanks!


Same for me.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally got my ceremony details. 

Application: May 2020
Interview: Feb 2021
Approved: March 2021
Council first contact: 14 Sep 2021
Ceremony date: 22 Sep 2021

I can’t thank enough this forum for all questions got answered since I got my PR back to 2016.

I wish you all getting invited ASAP. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Finally got my ceremony details.
> 
> Application: May 2020
> Interview: Feb 2021
> ...


Great news ZAQ1983!! Congratulations. Are you part of a group? How big is it? Thanks.


----------



## paruchuribabu (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My application was approved on May 11, 2021 and waiting for ceremony
Please update me if anyone gets an invite for May


----------



## paruchuribabu (Nov 22, 2018)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Finally got my ceremony details.
> 
> Application: May 2020
> Interview: Feb 2021
> ...


Congratulations to you and good luck for your ceremony.
My application was approved on May 11, 2021 and waiting for ceremony
Please update us about the total number of people completing the ceremony along with you


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Finally got my ceremony details.
> 
> Application: May 2020
> Interview: Feb 2021
> ...


Congrats. They did Virtual ceremony on 15th September and next is on 22 Sep looks like they are doing VC every Wednesday.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Monsson2024 said:


> Congrats. They did Virtual ceremony on 15th September and next is on 22 Sep looks like they are doing VC every Wednesday.


Thanks Monsson2024. Would you know when the 15 Sep ceremony applicants approved?


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ninaussie said:


> Thanks Monsson2024. Would you know when the 15 Sep ceremony applicants approved?


I don't know, just saw the VC picture on Parra council FB page.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> I don't know, just saw the VC picture on Parra council FB page.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Did anyone got the virtual ceremony request this week from council, please share


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone got the virtual ceremony request this week from council, please share


Still waiting approval date 28/04.


----------



## paruchuribabu (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all, 
I called Parramatta council and they said they did total 3 ceremonies yesterday for a total of 100 members and this was the first virtual ceremony


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

paruchuribabu said:


> Hi all,
> I called Parramatta council and they said they did total 3 ceremonies yesterday for a total of 100 members and this was the first virtual ceremony


Thanks paruchuribabu, did they mention how frequently they’re doing those ceremonies?


----------



## paruchuribabu (Nov 22, 2018)

ninaussie said:


> Thanks paruchuribabu, did they mention how frequently they’re doing those ceremonies?


They are not sure and simply saying to check with home affairs


----------



## paruchuribabu (Nov 22, 2018)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Finally got my ceremony details.
> 
> Application: May 2020
> Interview: Feb 2021
> ...


Hi ZAQ1983
If you are done with your ceremony can you please share the details


----------



## immz22 (Oct 31, 2013)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Woohooo , Just received my invite for group virtual ceremony. Its exactly to what you have mentioned. They offer me to reply if I want to participate to group VC or simply ignore it.


Wonderful news. congrats mate. 
Can you please share the date of approval in March 2021? Just looking to have an idea when I might be getting an invite. 
Once again, congrats and share your experience as well with us.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

immz22 said:


> Wonderful news. congrats mate.
> Can you please share the date of approval in March 2021? Just looking to have an idea when I might be getting an invite.
> Once again, congrats and share your experience as well with us.


His approval date was 12th March, i think all March ones got the ceremony invite.


----------



## ZAQ1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Finally got my ceremony details.
> 
> Application: May 2020
> Interview: Feb 2021
> ...


I did my VC yesterday. Process is very simple. It was in two parts, first part for ID verification for maybe 5 minutes then 40 minutes later is the actual ceremony. 5 minutes speech+ 5minutes pledge. We were about 30 participants.


----------



## sab82 (Nov 10, 2015)

ZAQ1983 said:


> Finally got my ceremony details.
> 
> Application: May 2020
> Interview: Feb 2021
> ...


Hi there,

Congrats on getting your citizenship. Mine was approved on 3rd March but I haven't got any invite for the ceremony. 

My detail are as below-

Application - Aug 2020
Interview - 2 Mar 2021
Approved - 3 Mar 2021
Waiting for ceremony invite - part of Paramatta Council

Can you share the email address from which you got the invite? I will try adding that to my trusted senders list so that it doesn't go into SPAM folder.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

sab82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Congrats on getting your citizenship. Mine was approved on 3rd March but I haven't got any invite for the ceremony.
> 
> ...


Call this number 131880 and ask. It should not happen though. 
If they done invite you in 12 months from he date of approval you have to take the test again. 
Please share the details one you talk to them.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

sab82 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Congrats on getting your citizenship. Mine was approved on 3rd March but I haven't got any invite for the ceremony.
> 
> ...


Is your application linked with someone else with a later approval date?


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

My application approved on 19/04/2021

Test and interview on 15/04/2021

Application Date 19/08/2020

Still waiting for ceremony.

I live in Parramatta City Council.


----------



## Abdi12 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi there I hv attended my interview in 19 may 2021, and approved by 20 may 2021 I have not received any mail but can only see my immi acount can anyone have experienced this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abdi12 said:


> Hi there I hv attended my interview in 19 may 2021, and approved by 20 may 2021 I have not received any mail but can only see my immi acount can anyone have experienced this.


You are supposed to get the approval by post, but it often gets lost
It has no value as such, but if you still need one, call up citizenship helpline and they will resend it
Cheers


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Strange, no one is reporting of any more virtual ceremony invites, unless the council is having one ceremony in a month or something.


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Strange, no one is reporting of any more virtual ceremony invites, unless the council is having one ceremony in a month or something.


I suspect the council might be just waiting for the lockdown restrictions lifted and going to host outdoor face to face ceremony....


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Strange, no one is reporting of any more virtual ceremony invites, unless the council is having one ceremony in a month or something.


Yeah it been Quite for Sometime.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Strange, no one is reporting of any more virtual ceremony invites, unless the council is having one ceremony in a month or something.


Parramatta council has the longest delay in all over Australia.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

NT1500 said:


> I suspect the council might be just waiting for the lockdown restrictions lifted and going to host outdoor face to face ceremony....


I just received this email from the council (few mins ago), for a question I asked about a month ago.. maybe their frequency is less or there are more people to process


Thank you for your email.

City of Parramatta Council is resuming online citizenship to assist community members to receive their citizenship while in-person ceremonies are restricted. Conferees will be provided the opportunity to attend in the order their application was approved by the Department of Home Affairs. The invitation will include further information about the ceremony and will be sent by email to the address provided in the Department of Home Affairs ImmiAccount.

The delivery of the Australian Citizenship Program and all citizenship information is managed by the Department of Home Affairs, including applications and approvals. For any further information regarding Australian Citizenship, it is best to phone the Australian Citizenship Information Line on 131 880 if you have not yet been in touch, or visit the Department's website: Immigration and citizenship

The schedule will be updated as dates are confirmed. Further information about City of Parramatta Ceremonies can also be found on Council's website: https://www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au/living/civic-program-and-citizenship.

Regards,

Events Officer | City Engagement and Experience

City of Parramatta
126 Church Street, Parramatta NSW 2150
PO Box 32, Parramatta NSW 2124
cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au





I acknowledge the Traditional Owners of the land I work on, the Darug Peoples, and pay my respects to their Elders past and present.


-----Original Message-----
From:
Sent: Monday, 6 September 2021 5:08 PM
To: PCC Council <[email protected]>
Subject: Citizenship ceremony enquiry

**[EXTERNAL EMAIL] Stop and think before opening attachments, clicking on links or responding. **



Hello,

I am enquiring about citizenship ceremony. Your website says that the council has resumed virtual ceremonies. May I know which date is the next ceremony scheduled for.

Thanks


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

NT1500 said:


> I suspect the council might be just waiting for the lockdown restrictions lifted and going to host outdoor face to face ceremony....


That’s certainly possible. Most restrictions will be lifted for outdoor events by around the 18th of Oct in NSW.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

bluesky50 said:


> I just received this email from the council (few mins ago), for a question I asked about a month ago.. maybe their frequency is less or there are more people to process
> 
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> ...


Thanks for sharing but the email just reiterated what’s already on the website


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Can just hope the council clears its backlog soon. It’s been dragging on for too long.


----------



## sab82 (Nov 10, 2015)

Monsson2024 said:


> Call this number 131880 and ask. It should not happen though.
> If they done invite you in 12 months from he date of approval you have to take the test again.
> Please share the details one you talk to them.


Hi There,

I called on that number and enquired about my application. They checked the details and mentioned that I will be getting an invite shortly - due to the lockdown, she said it will take until 8 months for the ceremony to be finalised. My application was approved on 3rd March - so hopefully I get an invite in the next month or so. She also gave the usual response as to not to compare my approval dates with other applicants if they are from the same council. They also take the application date into consideration and hence, might have been delayed. She asked me not to call them until the 8 month waiting period elapses.

I will keep this group informed when I receive my invite for the ceremony.


----------



## pk118 (Oct 6, 2021)

I also called Parramatta council today (7th Oct) to check if they are having online or in-person ceremony, but they didn't have any clue about this. I got citizenship approved in May,21.
Did anyone got an invite for October month ceremony ?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

The parramatta council website is now updated with only the Nov 8 date showing for an in person ceremony. Also added the words “When health orders allow, Council aims to hold in-person citizenship ceremonies…”

High chance they will go ahead with that in-person ceremony, because that’s the only one now remaining for 2021?






Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta


Conferees will be contacted by the Department of Home Affairs when they have been allocated to a ceremony.




www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au


----------



## pk118 (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks abc.. Yes keeping my fingers crossed🤞.


----------



## pk118 (Oct 6, 2021)

I also called citizenship helpline number but they refused to check my status as my approval date is only 4 months old ( less than 8 months  )
Person informed november cermony invites have been dispatched as they send invites 1 month before ceremony which 5th Nov ( for Parramatta council).
Has anyone here got an invite for November ceremony ?


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

pk118 said:


> I also called citizenship helpline number but they refused to check my status as my approval date is only 4 months old ( less than 8 months  )
> Person informed november cermony invites have been dispatched as they send invites 1 month before ceremony which 5th Nov ( for Parramatta council).
> Has anyone here got an invite for November ceremony ?


No Not yet Application approved 28th April.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

pk118 said:


> I also called citizenship helpline number but they refused to check my status as my approval date is only 4 months old ( less than 8 months  )
> Person informed november cermony invites have been dispatched as they send invites 1 month before ceremony which 5th Nov ( for Parramatta council).
> Has anyone here got an invite for November ceremony ?


I remember few months ago someone from parramatta council got 3 week notice for in-person ceremony. So the invite for Nov 8 might get sent on Oct 18. Just a guess I am not 100% sure.


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

abc8959 said:


> I remember few months ago someone from parramatta council got 3 week notice for in-person ceremony. So the invite for Nov 8 might get sent on Oct 18. Just a guess I am not 100% sure.


So no ceremony in Oct and Dec? The one in 8th Nov is the last ceremony this year? The rest of us are all gonna wait until national day 26th Jan 2022? OMG😱😱😱😱


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

so if the council is switching back to in-person ceremony, then are we back to expecting invites via physical mail instead of email ?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

bluesky50 said:


> so if the council is switching back to in-person ceremony, then are we back to expecting invites via physical mail instead of email ?


If I remember correctly Parramatta council sends out email invitations. But best to call the council and check, do let us know if you call them. Thanks.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Is it confirmed that the council is switching back to in-person ceremonies? On their website it doesn't say so.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> Is it confirmed that the council is switching back to in-person ceremonies? On their website it doesn't say so.


The Website still gives the information about VC. I don't think they have started the in person ceremony yet.


----------



## sab82 (Nov 10, 2015)

sab82 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I called on that number and enquired about my application. They checked the details and mentioned that I will be getting an invite shortly - due to the lockdown, she said it will take until 8 months for the ceremony to be finalised. My application was approved on 3rd March - so hopefully I get an invite in the next month or so. She also gave the usual response as to not to compare my approval dates with other applicants if they are from the same council. They also take the application date into consideration and hence, might have been delayed. She asked me not to call them until the 8 month waiting period elapses.
> 
> I will keep this group informed when I receive my invite for the ceremony.


Hello everyone,

Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.

Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sab82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.
> 
> Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


Deleted


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

sab82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.
> 
> Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


Congrats


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

sab82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.
> 
> Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


Congratulations


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

Congratulation! Anyone who got invitation for April Approval? I got approval on 7th April and waiting for Ceremony.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

sab82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.
> 
> Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


Congratulations


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

shivanthakur said:


> Congratulation! Anyone who got invitation for April Approval? I got approval on 7th April and waiting for Ceremony.


Not me, I am April approved


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

shivanthakur said:


> Congratulation! Anyone who got invitation for April Approval? I got approval on 7th April and waiting for Ceremony.


No, Approved 28th April Waiting.


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

abc8959 said:


> Not me, I am April approved


What date did you get approved? Mine got approved on 7th


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

sab82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.
> 
> Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


Hope the ceremony on 8th Nov will not be the last one this year. Finger crossed.....


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

NT1500 said:


> Hope the ceremony on 8th Nov will not be the last one this year. Finger crossed.....


Hope for the best.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Seems like at the moment no one from april has gotten an invite for the ceremony virtual or in-person. Mine was approved on 19th april


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> Seems like at the moment no one from april has gotten an invite for the ceremony virtual or in-person. Mine was approved on 19th april


I know someone who got their application approved on April 22nd got invited for Virtual ceremony. 

Mine was around the same time but haven’t heard back from the virtual ceremony team.


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

sab82 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Yesterday , I got my invite via email for 8th November Inperson ceremony. My application was approved on 3rd March. I believe this will be for 300 participants and lots of folks waiting since March would have got the invites by now.
> 
> Will share more info once I attend the ceremony


My friends Citizenship timeline:
Applied - 7th June 2020
Test and Interview - 25th February 2021
Ceremony - 2nd June 2021 
At Parramatta Council


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

redshrav said:


> I know someone who got their application approved on April 22nd got invited for Virtual ceremony.
> 
> Mine was around the same time but haven’t heard back from the virtual ceremony team.


Bit weird, seems like they are sending invitations randomly


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

redshrav said:


> I know someone who got their application approved on April 22nd got invited for Virtual ceremony.
> 
> Mine was around the same time but haven’t heard back from the virtual ceremony team.


It Seems an odd one, are they from Parramatta Council ?


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> It Seems an odd one, are they from Parramatta Council ?


Yeah this thread is for Parramatta, my friend and I are from Parramatta council


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

shivanthakur said:


> Bit weird, seems like they are sending invitations randomly


Yeah a bit frustrating. I think all we can do is to wait. I’m sure they’ve their reasons .


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

p


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> HI Guys i received the Virtual ceremony Invite for 10th Nov.
> Application date : 27/09/2020
> Email for Interview 31st March 2021
> Test approval date 28/04/2021
> ...


Congratulations mate! 
Is it Virtual Ceremony? I thought Parramatta Council have started in-person ceremony starting Nov 8. I have heard from my friends that there will be no attendance confirmation thing if the ceremony is in-person. However, better to confirm with Parr Council.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

shivanthakur said:


> Congratulations mate!
> Is it Virtual Ceremony? I thought Parramatta Council have started in-person ceremony starting Nov 8. I have heard from my friends that there will be no attendance confirmation thing if the ceremony is in-person. However, better to confirm with Parr Council.


Thanks Mate, Yes Virtual ceremony. 

No Attendance conformation asked. Does any one have any idea ?


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Thanks Mate, Yes Virtual ceremony.
> 
> No Attendance conformation asked. Does any one have any idea ?


Congratulations


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Monsson2024 said:


> Thanks Mate, Yes Virtual ceremony.
> 
> No Attendance conformation asked. Does any one have any idea ?


Congratulations mate! Anyone else April approved got invited?
How many attending ceremony with you?


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

redshrav said:


> I know someone who got their application approved on April 22nd got invited for Virtual ceremony.
> 
> Mine was around the same time but haven’t heard back from the virtual ceremony team.


When was this virtual ceremony?


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

abc8959 said:


> When was this virtual ceremony?


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

Sometime last week. I got my invitation for virtual ceremony. My timeline.

Application submitted: October,2020
Test and Approved: April 20, 2021
Virtual ceremony: Nov 5, 2021

Council: Parramatta


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

redshrav said:


> Sometime last week. I got my invitation for virtual ceremony. My timeline.
> 
> Application submitted: October,2020
> Test and Approved: April 20, 2021
> ...


Congratulations redshrav!
Did you request the virtual ceremony? Or got automatic invitation?


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

redshrav said:


> Sometime last week. I got my invitation for virtual ceremony. My timeline.
> 
> Application submitted: October,2020
> Test and Approved: April 20, 2021
> ...


Congratulations - Have u got invitation by email or post ?


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

Anyone approved in May received invitation for ceremony? either in-person or virtual?


----------



## Kunal Kalra (Oct 30, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Hi Guys I am from Parramatta Council my citizenship application approved on 29th April still Waiting for Ceremony. There website says they wills end the invite for the Virtual ceremony soon. Has anyone received it ?


Hi Mate,
Have you received your citizenship ceremony invite? 
Cheers,
Kunal


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

I had sent two emails, one few months ago and another early October. Virtual ceremony invite came to my email.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

What was the email address that you sent the emails to and what did you write in them, please share. Thank you!


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> What was the email address that you sent the emails to and what did you write in them, please share. Thank you!


This is what I wrote 

——————————-

Hello Team,

I am writing to express my interest in having a virtual citizenship ceremony.

I attended my citizenship test and interview on 20 April 2021, and have been approved in the system (screenshot below). My citizenship application details are as follows:

** provide all details like application number and dates tests etc **

Sent it to “ [email protected]”


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

I just wrote to that email “ [email protected]” 2 days ago and got the following response 




> Good morning ......
> 
> Thank you for your email requesting an online ceremony. I can see that your application for Australian citizenship has been approved and you will be required to attend a citizenship ceremony as the last step in becoming an Australian citizen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

Kunal Kalra said:


> Hi Mate,
> Have you received your citizenship ceremony invite?
> Cheers,
> Kunal


H Mate Yes


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> I just wrote to that email “ [email protected]” 2 days ago and got the following response


When was application approved?


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> When was application approved?


Mine on 15 May 2021 and my spouse's on 21 April 2021, and our applications are linked


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Mine on 15 May 2021 and my spouse's on 21 April 2021, and our applications are linked


Mine was on 19th April, I send them an email 2 days ago no reply so far but on Parramatta council's website it is now mentioned that they have resume in person ceremony so i guess we might not an virtual invite.


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> H Mate Yes


Council: Parramatta
Applied : September,2020
Test and Approved: April 29, 2021
Email sent to home affairs requesting for VC on 20th Oct 
Virtual ceremony: Nov 3, 2021
Immi Status - Finalized. 

Thank you Everyone, I cant thank enough this forum. 

Best of Luck hope you all get the invite soon.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Does anyone know if the test/interview has resumed in NSW?


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Council: Parramatta
> Applied : September,2020
> Test and Approved: April 29, 2021
> Email sent to home affairs requesting for VC on 20th Oct
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Council: Parramatta
> Applied : September,2020
> Test and Approved: April 29, 2021
> Email sent to home affairs requesting for VC on 20th Oct
> ...


Congrats Bro, can i ask in the "messages" section on your immi account, do they mention the ceremony invite email?


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> Congrats Bro, can i ask in the "messages" section on your immi account, do they mention the ceremony invite email?


Thanks, No defiantly not for VC aim not sure about In person invite.


----------



## Kunal Kalra (Oct 30, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Council: Parramatta
> Applied : September,2020
> Test and Approved: April 29, 2021
> Email sent to home affairs requesting for VC on 20th Oct
> ...


Great! Congratulations


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

I have received the following reply from Home Affairs - Citizenship Test/Approval date - 17th May 2021 (ceremony invite awaited PARAMMATA COUNCIL). Can someone please help what should I do in response to this email ? As I am scheduled to travel to India on 18th Dec and coming back in 1st week of Feb. (although my travel dates are flexible, I would like to prioritise my citizenship & donot want to muddle in the process). Should I share with them my travel plans ? or should I wait ? or Should I give any other compelling reason ? 
***
Good afternoon 

Thank you for your email requesting an online ceremony. I can see that your application for Australian citizenship has been approved and you will be required to attend a citizenship ceremony as the last step in becoming an Australian citizen.

Face-to-face citizenship ceremonies have resumed with many local government councils across the country. Your ceremony will usually be held within 6 months of being advised that your application has been approved. The Department will write to you with details of your ceremony when one has been arranged for you. There is no need to contact the Department or your local council about your ceremony.

*Urgent ceremonies*
If you have exceptional or compelling circumstances for an urgent online citizenship ceremony, please provide full details and supporting evidence with your request to be considered by the department.

*Travel*
If you need to travel overseas before you acquire Australian citizenship, you must ensure you maintain your permanent resident status in Australia and confirm if any travel bans are currently in place.

Please obtain or renew your passport from your current country of citizenship AND ensure you have a valid Resident Return Visa if the travel facility in your previous visa has ceased or will cease before you return to Australia. This requirement also applies to children. Information on the eligibility criteria for a Resident Return Visa is available from our website here.

If you require further information regarding ceremonies, this can be found on the Department’s website Department of Home Affairs

Kind regards

Georgia
NSW Ceremonies Team – Sydney Office
Citizenship Program Delivery Branch I Citizenship Division
Social Cohesion and Citizenship Group
Department of Home Affairs

GPO Box 9984, Sydney NSW 2001
[email protected]


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Zara13 said:


> I have received the following reply from Home Affairs - Citizenship Test/Approval date - 17th May 2021 (ceremony invite awaited PARAMMATA COUNCIL). Can someone please help what should I do in response to this email ? As I am scheduled to travel to India on 18th Dec and coming back in 1st week of Feb. (although my travel dates are flexible, I would like to prioritise my citizenship & donot want to muddle in the process). Should I share with them my travel plans ? or should I wait ? or Should I give any other compelling reason ?
> ***
> Good afternoon
> 
> ...


 i also got the same reply... not sure what constitutes a compelling circumstance... (your travel is possibly not compelling thats why they have advised you to get a RRV before leaving)


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> i also got the same reply... not sure what constitutes a compelling circumstance... (your travel is possibly not compelling thats why they have advised you to get a RRV before leaving)


thanks! but I don't require a RRV as my PR doesn't expire anytime in next 6-8 months. So, I assume I don't need a RRV and I can still go ahead with my travel using my PR status ? 
Also, my 6 months of citizenship application approval finishes on 17th Nov'21, you reckon I should wait till then ?


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Zara13 said:


> thanks! but I don't require a RRV as my PR doesn't expire anytime in next 6-8 months. So, I assume I don't need a RRV and I can still go ahead with my travel using my PR status ?
> Also, my 6 months of citizenship application approval finishes on 17th Nov'21, you reckon I should wait till then ?


Please don't take your travel advise from this forum  ... But to share experience... mine is also nearing 6month wait this month.. and if Parramatta council is going to conduct the next in-person ceremony its most likely going to be next year by the looks of it, and its easily going to cross 8 month wait... which would exceed the wait period listed in the Home Affairs website for 90% of applications that take about 8months from date of approval to ceremony. So we are in the remaining 10% applications which have no ETA.


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Please don't take your travel advise from this forum  ... But to share experience... mine is also nearing 6month wait this month.. and if Parramatta council is going to conduct the next in-person ceremony its most likely going to be next year by the looks of it, and its easily going to cross 8 month wait... which would exceed the wait period listed in the Home Affairs website for 90% of applications that take about 8months from date of approval to ceremony. So we are in the remaining 10% applications which have no ETA.


Oh Okay, a lot of my friends in Paramatta Council got done with their virtual citizenship ceremony last week & their test/approval date was 1-2 weeks after mine. I guess this is all so random, but I will keep my fingers crossed for receiving it before 6months! 
Any reason why this takes more time for 10% of the applications ?


----------



## paruchuribabu (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi all,
Did anyone received ceremony invite for May approved applications?
Mine was approved on May 11th 2021 and waiting for ceremony 
Thanks in advance


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Zara13 said:


> Oh Okay, a lot of my friends in Paramatta Council got done with their virtual citizenship ceremony last week & their test/approval date was 1-2 weeks after mine. I guess this is all so random, but I will keep my fingers crossed for receiving it before 6months!
> Any reason why this takes more time for 10% of the applications ?


Hi Zara13
Did your friends request virtual ceremony or got an auto invite? Was it a group virtual or individual ceremony?

I am approved in late April. No news yet for me either.


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

paruchuribabu said:


> Hi all,
> Did anyone received ceremony invite for May approved applications?
> Mine was approved on May 11th 2021 and waiting for ceremony
> Thanks in advance


Let's pray they have plan for additional ceremonies, otherwise we may all gonna have to wait until Australia day next year I guess....

I can see numerous people share their timelines from other council in Sydney approved in May or June already received virtual ceremony invitation. Not sure why it took so slow and so long in parramatta council.....

I already started FOI regarding the number of applicants who awaiting for ceremony at the moment in Parramatta council and will share the info once I got reply.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

NT1500 said:


> Let's pray they have plan for additional ceremonies, otherwise we may all gonna have to wait until Australia day next year I guess....
> 
> I can see numerous people share their timelines from other council in Sydney approved in May or June already received virtual ceremony invitation. Not sure why it took so slow and so long in parramatta council.....
> 
> I already started FOI regarding the number of applicants who awaiting for ceremony at the moment in Parramatta council and will share the info once I got reply.


Great work NT1500 there needs to be some transparency around this. Can’t wait to see the FOI results.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

MIne got approved on 19th april, i emailed and requested for a virtual ceremony didn't got a reply back from. Anyone else in this group waiting from april 2021?


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> MIne got approved on 19th april, i emailed and requested for a virtual ceremony didn't got a reply back from. Anyone else in this group waiting from april 2021?


I got approved on April 9 and still waiting for ceremony. I had also requested for virtual ceremony but no luck so far.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Hi All, I called Parramatta council to enquire about any other in-person ceremonies in 2021. Luckily got a helpful person and they made it very clear that Nov 8 was the last in-person ceremony of 2021.

Now the only hope this year is a group virtual ceremony or else have to wait until 2022.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

abc8959 said:


> Hi All, I called Parramatta council to enquire about any other in-person ceremonies in 2021. Luckily got a helpful person and they made it very clear that Nov 8 was the last in-person ceremony of 2021.
> 
> Now the only hope this year is a group virtual ceremony or else have to wait until 2022.


Thank you for sharing this, i don't think they will go for virtual ceremony since they have eased restrictions and will probably have in person from now on, so guess we have to wait till next year.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

Kunal Kalra said:


> Great! Congratulations


Hi Congratulations. Have you received your citizenship certificate? Was it through registered auspost ?


----------



## Monsson2024 (Sep 4, 2021)

redshrav said:


> Hi Congratulations. Have you received your citizenship certificate? Was it through registered auspost ?


Thanks Mate, Yes in 4 business days through Auspost. You can call Citizenship online and ask for tracking number i did the same.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi Guys, I am still waiting for my ceremony invite.
Approval date: 8th April 2021
Still no invite. What can be done? 
Is anyone in the same situation?


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

Suchit said:


> Hi Guys, I am still waiting for my ceremony invite.
> Approval date: 8th April 2021
> Still no invite. What can be done?
> Is anyone in the same situation?


Approval date: 9th April 2021
Still waiting for the ceremony.
I think we both will get invite for Australia Day ceremony


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

shivanthakur said:


> Approval date: 9th April 2021
> Still waiting for the ceremony.
> I think we both will get invite for Australia Day ceremony


Thanks for the revert mate. I think we r on the same boat. Hope, this time it will be out turn.
What's unfortunate is, I think they choose applications randomly and not the way they are approved.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Suchit said:


> Thanks for the revert mate. I think we r on the same boat. Hope, this time it will be out turn.
> What's unfortunate is, I think they choose applications randomly and not the way they are approved.


Approval date 19th April.
No invite yet.


----------



## NT1500 (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi Guys

I just got reply from home affairs department regarding the number of applicants awaiting for the ceremony in City of Parramatta council.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

NT1500 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got reply from home affairs department regarding the number of applicants awaiting for the ceremony in City of Parramatta council.
> 
> ...


That is quite a number to cover.... Ambiguate about when will be our chance... But that's a good information....


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

NT1500 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just got reply from home affairs department regarding the number of applicants awaiting for the ceremony in City of Parramatta council.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing this, considering there are 2000 pending invitations for ceremony... most likely these would be folks who got approved in March to June... and assuming parramatta council does 300 invites per ceremony.. it would take them about 6 ceremonies to clear until June approvals... which is probably way into mid 2022...  which gives a lot of perspective.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

bluesky50 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing this, considering there are 2000 pending invitations for ceremony... most likely these would be folks who got approved in March to June... and assuming parramatta council does 300 invites per ceremony.. it would take them about 6 ceremonies to clear until June approvals... which is probably way into mid 2022...  which gives a lot of perspective.


True, unless they do mass outdoor ceremonies like they have done in the past in Parramatta. That can clear the backlog much faster. Lets just hope, fingers crossed.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Suchit said:


> Thanks for the revert mate. I think we r on the same boat. Hope, this time it will be out turn.
> What's unfortunate is, I think they choose applications randomly and not the way they are approved.


In addition to the approval date, they also consider the application date to keep it fair to all applicants. This is what I was told over the phone with DHA. So its not as random as it seems.


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

Monsson2024 said:


> Thanks Mate, Yes in 4 business days through Auspost. You can call Citizenship online and ask for tracking number i did the same.


Thanks so much. I got the certificate and applied for my passport, thanks


----------



## redshrav (May 21, 2021)

abc8959 said:


> In addition to the approval date, they also consider the application date to keep it fair to all applicants. This is what I was told over the phone with DHA. So its not as random as it seems.


Yeah that’s right


----------



## Nikhath (Dec 6, 2015)

Hi,

I am from Parramatta council and awaiting ceremony. My citizenship got approved in June 2021 . Any idea when will I get the invite for Ceremony. 

THanks


----------



## Srini05 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi all, any of you got invitation for Jan 26th ceremony?


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Srini05 said:


> Hi all, any of you got invitation for Jan 26th ceremony?


Nope still waiting, not sure with growing Covid cases will they have a big ceremony on 26th. Might be better if they can just do online and be donw with it.


----------



## Abdi12 (Oct 2, 2021)

Hi , is there anyone who got an invitation on 26th January 2022.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Abdi12 said:


> Hi , is there anyone who got an invitation on 26th January 2022.


Not me.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Anyone got an invitaion for the 26th?

Did anyone had a chance to speak with the Council?


----------



## Waraich.Sandhu (Jan 4, 2022)

hasan30 said:


> Anyone got an invitaion for the 26th?
> 
> Did anyone had a chance to speak with the Council?


Hi 
Not yet
When did your application got approved if u don’t mind


----------



## Waraich.Sandhu (Jan 4, 2022)

shivanthakur said:


> I got approved on April 9 and still waiting for ceremony. I had also requested for virtual ceremony but no luck so far.





redshrav said:


> Hi Congratulations. Have you received your citizenship certificate? Was it through registered auspost ?


Hi 
Did you got any reply


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Waraich.Sandhu said:


> Hi
> Not yet
> When did your application got approved if u don’t mind


19th April.


----------



## Waraich.Sandhu (Jan 4, 2022)

ZAQ1983 said:


> I got approved on application on 12 March 2021, still waiting for ceremony invite. Please anyone will receive it to share it here.


Hi
Did you got any reply for ceremony yet or still waiting


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> 19th April.





Waraich.Sandhu said:


> Hi
> Did you got any reply for ceremony yet or still waiting


When was ur application approved?


----------



## Waraich.Sandhu (Jan 4, 2022)

hasan30 said:


> 19th April.


Mine is


hasan30 said:


> When was ur application approved?


16 April


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

hey... with cases reaching about 35,000 per day, are we still certain its going to be an in person ceremony on 26th Jan


----------



## Waraich.Sandhu (Jan 4, 2022)

bluesky50 said:


> hey... with cases reaching about 35,000 per day, are we still certain its going to be an in person ceremony on 26th Jan


Hey
Did you got any invitation for 26 January


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

bluesky50 said:


> hey... with cases reaching about 35,000 per day, are we still certain its going to be an in person ceremony on 26th Jan


Highly Unlikely....


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

One would have expected with the ceremony on 26th Jan, which is about 2 weeks away ... someone in this forum would have received an invite.. unless not many people left in this group awaiting ceremony


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

I think people who got approved in April 2021 are still waiting, not sure how many in this group in the same category.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

April approved, still waiting for a ceremony


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

A full list of ceremonies has just been updated on councils website.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi, Did anyone got a luck on ceremony invite for 26 th Jan. I got EOI from the council last month but nothing after that... Still waiting...


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Hi SAIRAM AUS, did you get an EOI specifically for the 26th Jan ceremony or a general EOI?

When was your application approved?

Thanks.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

It was specifically for 26th Jan. Approved on the 8th of April 2021..


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> It was specifically for 26th Jan. Approved on the 8th of April 2021..


Great congratulations!

That means if someone didn't get an EOI for the 26th Jan ceremony yet, then they have to wait for the next ceremony.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> It was specifically for 26th Jan. Approved on the 8th of April 2021..


Hi Sairam,

Can you please tell when you got the EOI from the council? And was it via email?

Thanks


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Probably, it might be the case. But still, in my case the confirmation is pending as till the time you receive an invite, it is still pending. Cant do much.😶😶. Still waiting.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Via Email probably the second week of December.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> Via Email probably the second week of December.


could you please let me know the email address the EOI came from ? does the EOI also show up on your messages in immi account


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

the home affairs website mentions processing time from *approval* to *ceremony* as 9months for 90% of applications. which means folks who got approval until April 2021, should have been invited (90% of them) for 26 Jan 2022 ceremony. which is not the case... now the home affairs website says...

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times 









so it may possibly be more than 9 months


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

bluesky50 said:


> the home affairs website mentions processing time from *approval* to *ceremony* as 9months for 90% of applications. which means folks who got approval until April 2021, should have been invited (90% of them) for 26 Jan 2022 ceremony. which is not the case... now the home affairs website says...
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/citizenship-processing-times
> View attachment 100955
> ...


Can't do much bro, its a waiting game.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

abc8959 said:


> Can't do much bro, its a waiting game.


I am just very curious to know who is invited on Jan 26th ceremony which was supposed to be the biggest one every year. I know with recent Covid numbers it might not but who did they invited back in December as most of April 2021 approved are still waiting and I believe march ones have already had a ceremony.


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

hasan30 said:


> I am just very curious to know who is invited on Jan 26th ceremony which was supposed to be the biggest one every year. I know with recent Covid numbers it might not but who did they invited back in December as most of April 2021 approved are still waiting and I believe march ones have already had a ceremony.


With 2000+ people awaiting ceremonies in Parramatta council, I would presume just in the month of April there would have been hundreds of approvals?
Sydney was in a lockdown from mid-June to mid-Oct.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> It was specifically for 26th Jan. Approved on the 8th of April 2021..


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

My test was done and approved on 25-May-2021 and still waiting for ceremony in Parramatta council but recently moved to Blacktown council, I believe Parramatta council will send the invite. But nothing coming till date, not sure how long we have to wait.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

ravirockz said:


> My test was done and approved on 25-May-2021 and still waiting for ceremony in Parramatta council but recently moved to Blacktown council, I believe Parramatta council will send the invite. But nothing coming till date, not sure how long we have to wait.


Have you updated your address thru Immi Account ?


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Have you updated your address thru Immi Account ?
> 
> View attachment 100996


Ya yes I have updated my address when I moved to blacktown council almost 3 months back, but people are saying that I will still get from parramatta council itself


----------



## Kunal Kalra (Oct 30, 2021)

Has anyone received an invitation for 26th Jan?


----------



## gttx007 (12 mo ago)

June approved. Parramatta. Still waiting invite for ceremony.


----------



## shivanthakur (Oct 22, 2021)

Approved on April 7th. Still waiting for ceremony.
Have anyone received invitation for 26th Jan Parramatta?


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Don't think anyone in this group has gotten the invite for ceremony,if anyone has please share!


----------



## abc8959 (May 5, 2016)

Now they have removed the 1 March ceremony from the schedule.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

if April is the next ceremony, everyone with March and April 2021 approvals are going to hit a grater than 12 month wait period from approval to ceremony.



abc8959 said:


> Now they have removed the 1 March ceremony from the schedule.
> 
> View attachment 101024


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> if April is the next ceremony, everyone with March and April 2021 approvals are going to hit a grater than 12 month wait period from approval to ceremony.


That won't be our problem, they are the ones not sending invite within 12 months to us and i think a lot of people will go over that time period!


----------



## gttx007 (12 mo ago)

No invites, june 2021 approved. Looks like this is going to be a long wait.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

gttx007 said:


> No invites, june 2021 approved. Looks like this is going to be a long wait.


I assume they will take a virtual ceremony. Email DHA, they might consider to do a virtual ceremony


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I assume they will take a virtual ceremony. Email DHA, they might consider to do a virtual ceremony


Can you please share the DHA email and have you asked for a virtual ceremony?


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I believe the email is: [email protected]

You can refer for more


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

I wrote to the DHA 
(Virtual Ceremony NSW <[email protected]>; Ceremony NSW <[email protected]>) 
requesting for virtual ceremony, they are saying is all you need to do is wait.

-----

OFFICIAL

Dear XX,

Thank you for your email. I can see that your application for Australian citizenship has been approved on xx/xx/xxxx and you will be required to attend a citizenship ceremony as the last step in becoming an Australian citizen.

Due to the ongoing nature of the COVID-19 pandemic, the average wait times for an allocation to a ceremony have suffered delays. The Department acknowledges the concern of cancellation of approval that has been raised by you.

Generally, conferees have 12 months from their notice of approval to attend a ceremony in Australia and make the pledge of commitment to Australia. However, during the COVID-19 period, citizenship approval may not be cancelled if a conferee has not yet been invited to a citizenship ceremony or unable to attend a ceremony within this 12 month period.

Local government councils in NSW are now undertaking online and in-person ceremonies. These ceremonies must comply with current state guidelines and to meet COVIDSafe requirements.
Individuals will be contacted directly and invited to attend a citizenship ceremony. Invitations are based on the date of approval of the citizenship application. There is no need to contact the Department or your local council about your ceremony. The Department will write to you with details of your ceremony when one has been arranged for you.

Urgent Ceremonies
Urgent ceremonies will only be considered in strictly limited circumstances. In order to qualify for an urgent ceremony you must have exceptional or compelling circumstances. You are required to provide full details along with supporting evidence to demonstrate your exceptional circumstances. To be considered for an urgent ceremony please complete the attached form, all fields must be completed and evidence must be supplied in order for your request to be assessed.

The Department appreciates your understanding in this matter.



Kind regards,

Lynda
NSW Ceremonies Team – Sydney Office
Citizenship and TIS Branch | Citizenship Division
Social Cohesion and Citizenship Group
Department of Home Affairs
Email: [email protected]


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> I wrote to the DHA
> (Virtual Ceremony NSW <[email protected]>; Ceremony NSW <[email protected]>)
> requesting for virtual ceremony, they are saying is all you need to do is wait.
> 
> ...


I email them today as well, lets see what they will come back with. When was your application approved?


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> I email them today as well, lets see what they will come back with. When was your application approved?


May 2021


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks like the citizenship ceremony happened for few ppl on 26th Jan





__





Parramatta celebrates local citizens with Australia Day awards | City of Parramatta


Local community organisations and individuals who have gone above and beyond to support the community have been honoured at the City of Parramatta’s 2022 Australia Day Citizen of the Year Awards.




www.cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au


----------



## get2arjun (May 10, 2021)

Will "Indian Passport Expiring soon" be considered as a valid reason to request for a Virtual Ceremony ?


----------



## sagarvb (Dec 23, 2014)

get2arjun said:


> Will "Indian Passport Expiring soon" be considered as a valid reason to request for a Virtual Ceremony ?





https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210600420-document-released.PDF



Plz refer to above for some valid conditions. Not sure if this is latest document or not.


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

my passport is already expired and i want to travel on aussie passport


----------



## get2arjun (May 10, 2021)

mukeshsharma said:


> my passport is already expired and i want to travel on aussie passport


I think I'll have to try that. My wife and kid's passport have already expired and given the current situation its uncertain when an emergency could happen and we'll have to travel.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Had been following this thread, now joining the waiting list.

Applied: 2021 June
Acknowledged: 2021 July
Test Invite: 2021 Dec
Interview: 2022 Jan (early)
Approved: 2022 Jan (late)
Ceremony: waiting


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

bluesky50 said:


> I wrote to the DHA
> (Virtual Ceremony NSW <[email protected]>; Ceremony NSW <[email protected]>)
> requesting for virtual ceremony, they are saying is all you need to do is wait.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

Once you had emailed the department, how long it took to receive this reply?

Thanks


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Sunpreet said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Once you had emailed the department, how long it took to receive this reply?
> 
> Thanks


3-4 days


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

get2arjun said:


> I think I'll have to try that. My wife and kid's passport have already expired and given the current situation its uncertain when an emergency could happen and we'll have to travel.


the possible compelling reasons according to this https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2021/fa-210600420-document-released.PDF are for travelling for funeral or for someone terminally ill or for some legal reasons where physical presence is a must (with proof/evidences).


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Any update guys on citizenship ceremony? Has anybody heard from Home affairs?


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> Any update guys on citizenship ceremony? Has anybody heard from Home affairs?
> 
> not yet. I was also wondering if anyone has received an update? Or ceremony invite. I applied in Oct 2020, test in June 2021 and waiting for ceremony.


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> Any update guys on citizenship ceremony? Has anybody heard from Home affairs?


Nothing


----------



## AllenC (11 mo ago)

Mine was approved on May 2021, but still waiting for ceremony. Any one approved after May/2021 got ceremony invite?


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

AllenC said:


> Mine was approved on May 2021, but still waiting for ceremony. Any one approved after May/2021 got ceremony invite?


You can request for the virtual ceremony since you are waiting for more than 8 months. Citizenship processing times


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> You can request for the virtual ceremony since you are waiting for more than 8 months. Citizenship processing times


Many applicants are waiting for over an year also
The periods mentioned in global processing are only guidelines and not a holy grail
Cheers


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

AllenC said:


> Mine was approved on May 2021, but still waiting for ceremony. Any one approved after May/2021 got ceremony invite?


In the same bucket, approved on May 2021, still waiting for ceremony


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

Anyone's been waiting since last August?


----------



## HPaul 20 (Sep 30, 2021)

Ausican said:


> Anyone's been waiting since last August?


Waiting - Approved August 2021


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Ausican said:


> Anyone's been waiting since last August?


as far as i know, the last people to get invites were people whose applications were approved in March 2021


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

bluesky50 said:


> as far as i know, the last people to get invites were people whose applications were approved in March 2021


Dear god! In that case can't' expect invite anytime this year!
Thank for reply mate.


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello friends,

We had out citizenship approved on 22Dec2021 and awaiting ceremony from Hornsby.
Initially, we had no plans to travel but we are intending to travel in July2022 for some family commitments (3 weeks)

How do we need to update the DIBP about our travel plans so that they can plan our ceremony accordingly (most probably after our return).
Im sure the ceremony would easliy take at least 6 months in current situations - July-Aug (even more than that)

Please share if you had similar situations...

Thanks
Mudassar


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

The processing times on Immigration website have been update to 10 months. I think people waiting from april 2021, should get an invite next month for the 6th april ceremony. Hopefully!!!


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> The processing times on Immigration website have been update to 10 months. I think people waiting from april 2021, should get an invite next month for the 6th april ceremony. Hopefully!!!
> 
> View attachment 101177


 the "90% applications are processed in" column said 8months in Dec 2021, and then 9months in Jan 2022, and now in Feb 2022 10months... I assume they are just going to adjust that value to reflect the reality of processing times


----------



## farazshah121 (11 mo ago)

Approved in April 2021. Still waiting for ceremony Date


----------



## bus_wrecker (11 mo ago)

farazshah121 said:


> Approved in April 2021. Still waiting for ceremony Date


I'm in the same boat as you. Approved in April 2021 - still no word / news on the Ceremony Date


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

We passed our test and received the approval letter yesterday 22/02/22. We come under Parramatta Council . I know it's way too early but going by the current timelines when can we expect our ceremonies as we are planning to travel overseas. Also on the City of Parramatta Council Website they've mentioned that the waiting time for City of Parramatta Residents is 6 months for the ceremony is that still inline considering the backlog of candidates from Parra Council awaiting ceremony invite

Cheers!


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Prasadvidz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We passed our test and received the approval letter yesterday 22/02/22. We come under Parramatta Council . I know it's way too early but going by the current timelines when can we expect our ceremonies as we are planning to travel overseas. Also on the City of Parramatta Council Website they've mentioned that the waiting time for City of Parramatta Residents is 6 months for the ceremony is that still inline considering the backlog of candidates from Parra Council awaiting ceremony invite
> 
> Cheers!


It probably wont happen in 6 months, that’s something they have on their website. People here are waiting since April 2021 for a ceremony so you can have an idea on how long will it take. But again things can always chnage, you can always get lucky.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

hasan30 said:


> It probably wont happen in 6 months, that’s something they have on their website. People here are waiting since April 2021 for a ceremony so you can have an idea on how long will it take. But again things can always chnage, you can always get lucky.


Thanks Hasan. If that's the case then we are might consider moving to a different council with less turnaround time for ceremony invitation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasadvidz said:


> Thanks Hasan. If that's the case then we are might consider moving to a different council with less turnaround time for ceremony invitation.


DHA has created such a situation that you just can’t become a citizen before 18 to 24 months from application
in the areas where the tests are faster , the ceremonies are delayed and vice versa
So even if you move to a council with faster ceremonies ( I really doubt you will find one ) , DHA May not allot you the ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> DHA has created such a situation that you just can’t become a citizen before 18 to 24 months from application
> in the areas where the tests are faster , the ceremonies are delayed and vice versa
> So even if you move to a council with faster ceremonies ( I really doubt you will find one ) , DHA May not allot you the ceremony
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Do we know why the DHA wants candidates to wait 18 to 24 months? Do they do it on purpose or its just the way its been designed.
Cheers!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasadvidz said:


> Thanks NB. Do we know why the DHA wants candidates to wait 18 to 24 months? Do they do it on purpose or its just the way its been designed.
> Cheers!


God knows, or probably even HE doesn’t know
It’s all politics, policies and red tapes
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> DHA has created such a situation that you just can’t become a citizen before 18 to 24 months from application
> in the areas where the tests are faster , the ceremonies are delayed and vice versa
> So even if you move to a council with faster ceremonies ( I really doubt you will find one ) , DHA May not allot you the ceremony
> Cheers


May not be true for all
One of my friend got approved on 07Dec2022 and got invited for ceremony on 16Mar2022 @Hornsby Shire


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mudassar_SM said:


> May not be true for all
> One of my friend got approved on 07Dec2022 and got invited for ceremony on 16Mar2022 @Hornsby Shire


When did he apply ?
Cheers


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

NB said:


> When did he apply ?
> Cheers


mid Feb 2021


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

NB said:


> When did he apply ?
> Cheers


Hey NB, Out of curiosity what's your timeline?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Hey NB, Out of curiosity what's your timeline?


Applied Dec 2020
Got the invite
Test in March ..not preponing as very busy with work
Cheers


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> Applied Dec 2020
> Got the invite
> Test in March ..not preponing as very busy with work
> Cheers


Hey NB, are you working in NSW or VIC ? You must be a great asset to your company as you have been to this group. 

Thanks for all the support and hope you have been providing on this forum.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hey NB, are you working in NSW or VIC ? You must be a great asset to your company as you have been to this group.
> 
> Thanks for all the support and hope you have been providing on this forum.


VIC


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

NB said:


> VIC


I'm confused now, I thought this forum is for Parramatta council only!


----------



## hmp012 (11 mo ago)

I got following response for an FOI request


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

hmp012 said:


> I got following response for an FOI request
> View attachment 101208


Based on that table, if they want to send invites only to people who approved between April and June, that would take the whole slots for this year.
Which means the rest of us have to wait for the next year!!!


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Considering the 6th April ceremony date is still going ahead and 300 people would be invited, Based on the FOI, all of March 2021 and about 200 people from April-June 2021 approvals should be getting an invite email in the next week or so. Usually the invites are sent out 1 month in advance.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Considering the 6th April ceremony date is still going ahead and 300 people would be invited, Based on the FOI, all of March 2021 and about 200 people from April-June 2021 approvals should be getting an invite email in the next week or so. Usually the invites are sent out 1 month in advance.


I don’t think there will be more than 20-30 people from march that would been waiting for an invite, like in this forum almost all are from April onwards that are waiting. BTW when were approved again?


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

hasan30 said:


> I don’t think there will be more than 20-30 people from march that would been waiting for an invite, like in this forum almost all are from April onwards that are waiting. BTW when were approved again?


myself may2021 and my spouse in april2021.


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

bluesky50 said:


> Considering the 6th April ceremony date is still going ahead and 300 people would be invited, Based on the FOI, all of March 2021 and about 200 people from April-June 2021 approvals should be getting an invite email in the next week or so. Usually the invites are sent out 1 month in advance.


Me and husband got approved in June 2021. Do you think any chance for us to get invite for April ceremony?


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Anonymous. said:


> Me and husband got approved in June 2021. Do you think any chance for us to get invite for April ceremony?


if you look at the FOI posted above, there are 70 people waiting for ceremony for March 2021 approvals. Parrmatta council website mentions that they invite 300 people per ceremony. So with that I could only assume that they are going to pick 230 out of 1581 people who got invites between April-June2021. The split between April, May and June is unknown at this point. So, I am sorry, I wont know about June2021 approvals specifically.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Anonymous. said:


> Me and husband got approved in June 2021. Do you think any chance for us to get invite for April ceremony?


I also got approved in June 2021 (first week). I'm not counting on getting an invite for the April ceremony. Hopefully I'll get one for May or June.


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> I also got approved in June 2021 (first week). I'm not counting on getting an invite for the April ceremony. Hopefully I'll get one for May or June.


Ours was almost first week. 7th and 10th June respectively. I was hopeful to get an invite for April as I have to travel overseas and can’t risk on missing ceremony and travelling before that. It has just taken so long. Applied in last quarter of 2020 and still waiting to become citizen.


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

Anonymous. said:


> Ours was almost first week. 7th and 10th June respectively. I was hopeful to get an invite for April as I have to travel overseas and can’t risk on missing ceremony and travelling before that. It has just taken so long. Applied in last quarter of 2020 and still waiting to become citizen.


You're not alon, I lodged my application on May 2020 and still waiting for the ceremony. And you know the funniest or saddest? I don't think I'll receive an invite this year.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Guys, I applied in Feb 2020, still waiting... Still not sure when...


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> Guys, I applied in Feb 2020, still waiting... Still not sure when...


Wow....when was your application approved?


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

April 2021..


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Well you’re in the same boat, hopefully all April approved will get an in invite for the next ceremony.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

I hope so... Till the time U get it,...


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

hmp012 said:


> I got following response for an FOI request
> View attachment 101208


Hi, are you able to send the full document? I want to forward to a councillor and ask what they intend to do about the massive backlog in City of Parramatta. Thanks


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

Just received an email for VIRTUAL CEREMONY on 15th March - Parramatta Council 
My application was approved on 17th May 2021


----------



## farazshah121 (11 mo ago)

Zara13 said:


> Just received an email for VIRTUAL CEREMONY on 15th March - Parramatta Council
> My application was approved on 17th May 2021


Congratulations!
Did you request a Virtual Ceremony? If yes, then did you submit evidence for requesting a virtual ceremony early?


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

farazshah121 said:


> Congratulations!
> Did you request a Virtual Ceremony? If yes, then did you submit evidence for requesting a virtual ceremony early?


I did request for a virtual ceremony because I was fed up of this long uncertain wait, however this is the reply which I used to receive - ‘_your request for an urgent ceremony has been considered, however the Department is not satisfied that you have demonstrated that your circumstances would result in significant hardship, detriment or disadvantage should you not be able to attend an urgent ceremony_’. 

So not sure if this invite has come as it's own process or otherwise !


----------



## farazshah121 (11 mo ago)

Zara13 said:


> I did request for a virtual ceremony because I was fed up of this long uncertain wait, however this is the reply which I used to receive - ‘_your request for an urgent ceremony has been considered, however the Department is not satisfied that you have demonstrated that your circumstances would result in significant hardship, detriment or disadvantage should you not be able to attend an urgent ceremony_’.
> 
> So not sure if this invite has come as it's own process or otherwise !


Ah right, that's great anyways!. So did you receive the following reply when you asked for a virtual ceremony? If yes, then did you reply to this email?


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

farazshah121 said:


> Ah right, that's great anyways!. So did you receive the following reply when you asked for a virtual ceremony? If yes, then did you reply to this email?
> 
> View attachment 101223


I also got the same reply when I requested for a virtual ceremony, but haven’t got any invite so far. Approved April 2021.


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

Zara13 said:


> I did request for a virtual ceremony because I was fed up of this long uncertain wait, however this is the reply which I used to receive - ‘_your request for an urgent ceremony has been considered, however the Department is not satisfied that you have demonstrated that your circumstances would result in significant hardship, detriment or disadvantage should you not be able to attend an urgent ceremony_’.
> 
> So not sure if this invite has come as it's own process or otherwise !


Hi Zara, firstly congratulations! Secondly. I have two questions. 
Q1- did you fill out any form or state urgent reason from list of urgent reasons? 
Q2- which email did you hear back from? Is it virtual ceremony one? Could you please confirm


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

farazshah121 said:


> Ah right, that's great anyways!. So did you receive the following reply when you asked for a virtual ceremony? If yes, then did you reply to this email?
> 
> View attachment 101223


Yea, exact same email. Nopes I didn't revert back nor requested any further.


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

Anonymous. said:


> Hi Zara, firstly congratulations! Secondly. I have two questions.
> Q1- did you fill out any form or state urgent reason from list of urgent reasons?
> Q2- which email did you hear back from? Is it virtual ceremony one? Could you please confirm


Thanks! 
Yes I filled out the urgent ceremony request form (which the department sent when I requested them for an update). 
Yes the email is from virtual ceremony NSW ID
Good luck, hopefully they process quickly. atleast NSW is better off than Vic


----------



## jrego5 (11 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Hi, are you able to send the full document? I want to forward to a councillor and ask what they intend to do about the massive backlog in City of Parramatta. Thanks


Could you please let me know which councillor you woul dbe forwarding it to ? I woudl alos like to request the same from them


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

jrego5 said:


> Could you please let me know which councillor you woul dbe forwarding it to ? I woudl alos like to request the same from them


Depends on which ward you live in. Here's the list of councillors - Lord Mayor and Councillors | City of Parramatta


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

Anyone who has got invite for 6th April ceremony? Or is it too early to check?


----------



## farazshah121 (11 mo ago)

Anonymous. said:


> Anyone who has got invite for 6th April ceremony? Or is it too early to check?


Nope. 
Approved: 20th April 2021


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

Is there any ground work/documentation pre work which I can do before my ceremony ? just so that I have everything ready to apply for new passport/ surrender current passport/apply for OCI/ e-visa etc ?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Zara13 said:


> Is there any ground work/documentation pre work which I can do before my ceremony ? just so that I have everything ready to apply for new passport/ surrender current passport/apply for OCI/ e-visa etc ?


Documents you need | Australian Passport Office (passports.gov.au)


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

Zara13 said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I filled out the urgent ceremony request form (which the department sent when I requested them for an update).
> Yes the email is from virtual ceremony NSW ID
> Good luck, hopefully they process quickly. atleast NSW is better off than Vic


 Can you please share email id? I can’t find one on google.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Anonymous. said:


> Anyone who has got invite for 6th April ceremony? Or is it too early to check?


Nothing till date...


----------



## Mudassar_SM (Aug 30, 2016)

Anonymous. said:


> Anyone who has got invite for 6th April ceremony? Or is it too early to check?


Invites for 06Apr will be sent probably next week


----------



## farazshah121 (11 mo ago)

Mudassar_SM said:


> Invites for 06Apr will be sent probably next week


Story of lives. Next week.... :-(


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Zara13 said:


> I did request for a virtual ceremony because I was fed up of this long uncertain wait, however this is the reply which I used to receive - ‘_your request for an urgent ceremony has been considered, however the Department is not satisfied that you have demonstrated that your circumstances would result in significant hardship, detriment or disadvantage should you not be able to attend an urgent ceremony_’.
> 
> So not sure if this invite has come as it's own process or otherwise !


@Zara13 how many days after you got this reply did you get the virtual ceremony invite ?


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Did anyone get test invites in the past 2-3 weeks? Looks like NSW stopped sending invites.


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

Anyone's been invited for the April ceremony?


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

Ausican said:


> Anyone's been invited for the April ceremony?


Not yet


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Nothing...


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Ausican said:


> Anyone's been invited for the April ceremony?


Nope nothing yet.


----------



## get2arjun (May 10, 2021)

waiting waiting waiting..!!! Meanwhile in Cumberland Council, my friend's application was approved in Dec 2021 and he got the invite for Mar 2022 ceremony..


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

Yaa, parramatta council is busy making traffic fines and some funny roads


----------



## hmp012 (11 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Hi, are you able to send the full document? I want to forward to a councillor and ask what they intend to do about the massive backlog in City of Parramatta. Thanks


I have attached the full PDF


----------



## eddy_1986 (Jul 5, 2016)

What is the capacity(number of prospective citizens) of a normal ceremony compared to an online ceremony?


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

eddy_1986 said:


> What is the capacity(number of prospective citizens) of a normal ceremony compared to an online ceremony?


On their website it says 300 per ceremony but honestly God knows how many are they having in each ceremony.


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

This week is almost ending. Has anyone got the invite for 6April ceremony?


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

mope I believe no one got the invitation yet


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

hmp012 said:


> I have attached the full PDF


Thanks!

FWIW, here's my letter to one of my ward's councillors:



> Dear Councillor Noack,
> 
> I hope you are doing well and I wish to express my appreciation for your efforts in bringing issues concerning (my suburb) to the attention of state and federal officials.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FWIW, here's my letter to one of my ward's councillors:


Please keep us posted if you hear back. Very well articulated and thoughtful email written.


----------



## Zara13 (Nov 8, 2021)

After my online ceremony in how many days will I get the certificate ? and if I am not home & there is nobody to collect it, then what happens thereafter ? I hope I can collect it later once I am back either from a post office or a designated collection point ??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Zara13 said:


> After my online ceremony in how many days will I get the certificate ? and if I am not home & there is nobody to collect it, then what happens thereafter ? I hope I can collect it later once I am back either from a post office or a designated collection point ??


The certificate is despatched is a day or 2 
The delay is in the postal logistics and depends on your post code
If you are not at home to receive the certificate, AUSPOst will leave a message for you to collect it from the nearest post office
Cheers


----------



## lacolebee (10 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FWIW, here's my letter to one of my ward's councillors:


Thanks for raising this issuw to the councilor. Any luck? Thanks.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

Friends, from the earlier post it does seem like a huge backlog pending since Apr 2021. I believe there were no tests organised between Jul and Nov 2021. Few queries:

1. I got my citizenship approval on 3rd Dec.What should be the anticipated ceremony date?

2. also, there are just 6 - 7 dates given in the council website for citizenship ceremonies. Are they conducting any online ceremonies in addition or they can introduce more face to face?

3. when was the last ceremony ( face to face or online ) conducted and what was the latest cut off in terms of approval dates?

Thanks!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rc12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FWIW, here's my letter to one of my ward's councillors:
> 
> Is Council willing to hold more frequent citizenship ceremonies and/or invite more applicants per ceremony? Is Council making other efforts to clear this large waiting list faster (e.g. virtual ceremonies)?



I wonder why not just arrange Virtual Ceremony ? Is there a way to start Petition with Parramatta Council?


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

The invites for citizenship ceremonies are send by Department of immigration, the councils only organize the ceremony. Hence i think raising this issue with council will propbably wont be fruitful.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

hmp012 said:


> I have attached the full PDF


What caused the spike in 2021 April-June, almost 5 times approval granted in one batch ? (compared to following quarters)


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Blacktown has only 491 pending ceremonies as of January 28, whereas Parramatta had 2727. and as per the previous post it is now 2746 for Parramatta.









Citizenship ceremony waitlist - Greater Sydney - a Freedom of Information request to Department of Home Affairs


I would like to request the number of applications waiting to be allocated to the Citizenship ceremony (who have been approved but are now waiting to be allocated to a ceremony) in Greater Sydney area as of the latest reporting date and kindly present data based on the Council. Yours...




www.righttoknow.org.au


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

JK684 said:


> Blacktown has only 491 pending ceremonies as of January 28, whereas Parramatta had 2727. and as per the previous post it is now 2746 for Parramatta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW !
If I map Waiting / Population (roughly) - Parramatta is the Worst ! 12 Waiting in every 1000 Population

Blacktown is doing pretty good, given they have more people


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

thewall said:


> WOW !
> If I map Waiting / Population (roughly) - Parramatta is the Worst ! 12 Waiting in every 1000 Population
> 
> Blacktown is doing pretty good, given they have more people
> ...


Parramatta council is not conducting online ceremonies unlike in Blacktown council where they had lot of online ceremonies.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

JK684 said:


> Parramatta council is not conducting online ceremonies unlike in Blacktown council where they had lot of online ceremonies.


But they posted good marketing video out there


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

thewall said:


> But they posted good marketing video out there


When the fish is bad, you put a lot of sauce on it
Cheers


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

hasan30 said:


> The invites for citizenship ceremonies are send by Department of immigration, the councils only organize the ceremony. Hence i think raising this issue with council will propbably wont be fruitful.


But councils decide how many ceremonies they organise and how many people are invited to each. If Parra council holds more ceremonies, Home Affairs could send more invitations.


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

JK684 said:


> Parramatta council is not conducting online ceremonies unlike in Blacktown council where they had lot of online ceremonies.


I believe someone in this group is having an online ceremony tomorrow.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

Is there any citizenship ceremony for Parramatta council in March 22 - online or face to face?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> Is there any citizenship ceremony for Parramatta council in March 22 - online or face to face?


No face-to-face on March 22. Next one is on April 6. They have a schedule of in-person ceremonies on their website: Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta (nsw.gov.au)


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> No face-to-face on March 22. Next one is on April 6. They have a schedule of in-person ceremonies on their website: Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta (nsw.gov.au)


Thanks , I did see their schedule and it is not looking good considering the backlog we have at Parramatta council. Also, councils like Sydney city and Blacktown are organising additional ceremonies ( online as well as face to face) other than what is listed on their website. Hence wondering if Parramatta is following something similar or does any of us in the group have received invite for any other unplanned ceremonies


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> Thanks , I did see their schedule and it is not looking good considering the backlog we have at Parramatta council. Also, councils like Sydney city and Blacktown are organising additional ceremonies ( online as well as face to face) other than what is listed on their website. Hence wondering if Parramatta is following something similar or does any of us in the group have received invite for any other unplanned ceremonies


Parra council does seem to put in less effort than other councils in this regard. Lane Cove council, for example, has ceremonies every month, alternating between online and in-person.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Parra council does seem to put in less effort than other councils in this regard. Lane Cove council, for example, has ceremonies every month, alternating between online and in-person.


Indeed. It is really frustrating, My Test got pushed from Jul 2021 to Dec 2021 because of Covid lockdowns. My citizenship got approved on 03 Dec 2021. Just wondering , when ca I expect the ceremony to be scheduled. We have to travel out of Australia this Sep / Oct and desperately waiting for the citizenship ceremony followed by getting the Australian Passport. 

Any chance that it could happen?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Japs79 said:


> Indeed. It is really frustrating, My Test got pushed from Jul 2021 to Dec 2021 because of Covid lockdowns. My citizenship got approved on 03 Dec 2021. Just wondering , when ca I expect the ceremony to be scheduled. We have to travel out of Australia this Sep / Oct and desperately waiting for the citizenship ceremony followed by getting the Australian Passport.
> 
> Any chance that it could happen?


minimum 6 months wait I guess. My friend with a similar timeline (got approval in December 2021), but from a different council (Strathfield), already had his ceremony on January 26th.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> minimum 6 months wait I guess. My friend with a similar timeline (got approval in December 2021), but from a different council (Strathfield), already had his ceremony on January 26th.


Thanks JK, my friends in Sydney City and Blacktown Council gave the test after me and have already got their citizenship, that make it even more frustrating when you hear about the huge backlog. Will it help if we send an email to Mayor or Deputy mayor?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rc12 said:


> But councils decide how many ceremonies they organise and how many people are invited to each. If Parra council holds more ceremonies, Home Affairs could send more invitations.


I also think so, as the website says


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Japs79 said:


> Thanks JK, my friends in Sydney City and Blacktown Council gave the test after me and have already got their citizenship, that make it even more frustrating when you hear about the huge backlog. Will it help if we send an email to Mayor or Deputy mayor?



I wonder if there is any way to sign a petition ? Specially if someone from* Jan-June 2021* raise Appeal for* 'mass virtual Ceremony' * otherwise I don't see how this massive backlog can be cleared, they r already approaching 1 year expiry deadline.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

thewall said:


> I wonder if there is any way to sign a petition ? Specially if someone from* Jan-June 2021* raise Appeal for* 'mass virtual Ceremony' * otherwise I don't see how this massive backlog can be cleared, they r already approaching 1 year expiry deadline.
> 
> 
> View attachment 101281


Precisely, it may well be over 15 months if we are to go by ceremonies per year and 300 per ceremony...Need to do something to clear the backlog.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Japs79 said:


> Precisely, it may well be over 15 months if we are to go by ceremonies per year and 300 per ceremony...Need to do something to clear the backlog.


May be raise this issue with your Federal MP as immigration / citizenship is a federal matter. Now they could potentially slow down citizenship ceremonies considering Federal election is slated for May 2022


----------



## lacolebee (10 mo ago)

We moved to a new suburb and it is no longer under Parramatta. Has anyone here tried to change council for the oathtaking? Thanks.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

lacolebee said:


> We moved to a new suburb and it is no longer under Parramatta. Has anyone here tried to change council for the oathtaking? Thanks.


When did you move to a new suburb and did you update your address ? We recently moved to Ryde from Parramatta


----------



## lacolebee (10 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> When did you move to a new suburb and did you update your address ? We recently moved to Ryde from Parramatta


Our citizenship was approved in June 2021 and we moved to Blacktown in July 2021. We updated the address last year but after moving.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

lacolebee said:


> Our citizenship was approved in June 2021 and we moved to Blacktown in July 2021. We updated the address last year but after moving.


Nice. So are you still waiting for the ceremony ?


----------



## lacolebee (10 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> Nice. So are you still waiting for the ceremony ?


Yes, still waiting.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

lacolebee said:


> Yes, still waiting.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> FWIW, here's my letter to one of my ward's councillors:


Here's the councillor's response:



> Hello (my name)
> I will take this matter up with council and get back to
> 
> 
> ...


Will keep you all posted on further responses from him. I'd also urge you to write to your own councillors. Please feel free to take my letter and just modify it a bit.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

lacolebee said:


> Our citizenship was approved in June 2021 and we moved to Blacktown in July 2021. We updated the address last year but after moving.



May be worth checking with Department - Blacktown is doing pretty good despite being 2nd Biggest Council, they are having Monthly (26th Feb, 26th March.. ) Virtual Ceremony


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rc12 said:


> Here's the councillor's response:
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep you all posted on further responses from him. I'd also urge you to write to your own councillors. Please feel free to take my letter and just modify it a bit.


Did you contact them directly at contact given on this page? Lord Mayor and Councillors | City of Parramatta

I wonder if on the same dates they can combine Virtual Dial-in + On-site at the same time to help offload backlog. otherwise I think its impossible to double Face-to-face capacity in Covid-safe way

*2022*

Wednesday, 26 January
Wednesday, 6 April 
Wednesday, 18 May
Thursday, 30 June
Tuesday, 18 October
Tuesday, 29 November


----------



## lacolebee (10 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> Nice. So are you still waiting for the ceremony ?


Yes, still waiting.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

thewall said:


> Did you contact them directly at contact given on this page? Lord Mayor and Councillors | City of Parramatta
> 
> I wonder if on the same dates they can combine Virtual Dial-in + On-site at the same time to help offload backlog. otherwise I think its impossible to double Face-to-face capacity in Covid-safe way
> 
> ...


Yes, I got Councillor Noack’s email address from that page.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi Guys,
I wrote to ceremonies NSW, they replied, that the invites will start to come approx 2 weeks prior to the ceremony on the 6th next month. So lets see what's gonna be..


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I got a response from the Civic Events Team regarding the citizenship ceremony:

_Good morning <my name>,

Thank you for your email and providing feedback to City of Parramatta Council.

The delivery of the Australian Citizenship Program is the responsibility of the Department of Home Affairs, which are supported by Local Councils throughout Australia.
The Department of Home Affairs hold regular ceremonies for candidates, as well as the ceremonies held by City of Parramatta Council. On each of the scheduled ceremony dates, the City of Parramatta can host up to 1520 people (citizenship candidates and their guests).

Conferees are allocated by the Department of Home Affairs, who advise Council that clients can wait up to 12 months to attend a ceremony. During this time, clients continue to be assessed by the Department of Home Affairs and wait times vary for each individual depending on their individual circumstance.

If you have concerns in regards to your individual wait time, please contact the Department of Home Affairs for advice on your individual status. If you have not yet been in touch with the Australian Citizenship Information Line, it is best to phone 131 880 in Australia. Further information is also available on the Department of Home Affairs website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/

For City of Parramatta Ceremony information please visit: Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta


Kind regards,

*Civic Events Team*
[email protected]

City of Parramatta
126 Church Street, Parramatta NSW 2150
PO Box 32, Parramatta, NSW 2124_
_cityofparramatta.nsw.gov.au_


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

misterV said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got a response from the Civic Events Team regarding the citizenship ceremony:
> 
> ...


I got the same response. They didn't respond to my questions directly and just tried to pass off responsibility to Home Affairs.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

misterV said:


> _...... On each of the scheduled ceremony dates, the City of Parramatta can* host up to 1520 people* (citizenship candidates and their guests)._


^^
this statement doesn't match their website, potentially due to Covid-safe measures (?)
I hope they are not delaying Parramatta council despite having more capacity, while there are bigger councils moving faster in the Queue (thru Virtual ceremony or otherwise)


***
*Our Ceremonies*
(Back to top)
The City of Parramatta aims to hold in-person citizenship ceremonies hosted by the Lord Mayor *every second month for approximately 300 people* at Riverside Theatres.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

thewall said:


> ^^
> this statement doesn't match their website, potentially due to Covid-safe measures (?)
> I hope they are not delaying Parramatta council despite having more capacity, while there are bigger councils moving faster in the Queue (thru Virtual ceremony or otherwise)
> 
> ...


That jumped out at me, as well, so I asked for clarification. Does 1,520 people including guests mean 760 applicants?


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

rc12 said:


> That jumped out at me, as well, so I asked for clarification. Does 1,520 people including guests mean 760 applicants?


Did you get a response? I initially assumed it's 300 applicants + slots for 4 guests each? If that's the case, it is unreasonable and illogical considering the number of people waiting to attend the ceremony. Also, the Riverside Theatre where they hold the ceremony can only accommodate up to 761 people so it doesn't really add up.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

misterV said:


> Did you get a response? I initially assumed it's 300 applicants + slots for 4 guests each? If that's the case, it is unreasonable and illogical considering the number of people waiting to attend the ceremony. Also, the Riverside Theatre where they hold the ceremony can only accommodate up to 761 people so it doesn't really add up.


No response yet. Will keep you posted.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

misterV said:


> Did you get a response? I initially assumed it's 300 applicants + slots for 4 guests each? If that's the case, it is unreasonable and illogical considering the number of people waiting to attend the ceremony. Also, the Riverside Theatre where they hold the ceremony can only accommodate up to 761 people so it doesn't really add up.


I thought - on avg it would be other way around. The waiting number already includes Family (say 2Adult+2 kids), and I recall when my Family got invite to Riverside, somewhere they mentioned to limited number of Guest, when my family went for ceremony, I was only guest, so 3:1. Now when I get Invite, I will probably not even take any guest coz I m the only one remaining.


----------



## AllenC (11 mo ago)

I think everyone has concern about progress should write to their prospective councilor. 
So they will be aware of the situation where Parra backlog is noticeably larger than any other cities.


----------



## A.H10 (10 mo ago)

sorry guys, i know it does not relate to this topic but i would like to hear from someone that know abt this well.. i got this email 2 days ago... i havent received any letter yet... cause on website they are saying letter will come 4 weeks pior to ceremony.. so i dont know if i have enough time for 28/03 or has to be the next one.... i got approval on may 2021... thx guyss


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

A.H10 said:


> sorry guys, i know it does not relate to this topic but i would like to hear from someone that know abt this well.. i got this email 2 days ago... i havent received any letter yet... cause on website they are saying letter will come 4 weeks pior to ceremony.. so i dont know if i have enough time for 28/03 or has to be the next one.... i got approval on may 2021... thx guyss
> 
> 
> View attachment 101290


Whats your dilemma or apprehension?
Just call up the council and check if you are on their list or not a couple of days prior
Cheers


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

I got a similar e mail from ceremonies nsw - stating I am tentatively booked for the 06th of April ceremony with Parramatta city council. Considering we would be notified 4 weeks prior to the ceremony, I am not sure if this would happen. Keeping my fingers crossed eitherway! Approved 14th May 2021


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

Subha87 said:


> I got a similar e mail from ceremonies nsw - stating I am tentatively booked for the 06th of April ceremony with Parramatta city council. Considering we would be notified 4 weeks prior to the ceremony, I am not sure if this would happen. Keeping my fingers crossed eitherway! Approved 14th May 2021


Good to see some movement!


----------



## hasan30 (Sep 30, 2021)

Subha87 said:


> I got a similar e mail from ceremonies nsw - stating I am tentatively booked for the 06th of April ceremony with Parramatta city council. Considering we would be notified 4 weeks prior to the ceremony, I am not sure if this would happen. Keeping my fingers crossed eitherway! Approved 14th May 2021


What was the email that you got the tentative invitation form?


----------



## A.H10 (10 mo ago)

Subha87 said:


> I got a similar e mail from ceremonies nsw - stating I am tentatively booked for the 06th of April ceremony with Parramatta city council. Considering we would be notified 4 weeks prior to the ceremony, I am not sure if this would happen. Keeping my fingers crossed eitherway! Approved 14th May 2021


hi, just an update for u... i just got ceremony invitation email.. and today is just 12days away from the ceremony.. so you should have your one very soon....


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

A.H10 said:


> hi, just an update for u... i just got ceremony invitation email.. and today is just 12days away from the ceremony.. so you should have your one very soon....


Congratulations!! When was your application/ test approved? Also, by 12 days it seems like it’s earlier than 6th April?


----------



## A.H10 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous. said:


> Congratulations!! When was your application approved?


thank you...i got approval on 22 may 2021


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

A.H10 said:


> thank you...i got approval on 22 may 2021


Thanks. Yours is 6th April or earlier?


----------



## A.H10 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous. said:


> Thanks. Yours is 6th April or earlier?


i stated on my first post... im not from paramatta council... im from bankstown council.. the ceremony is on 28/03/2022... i was just a bit confused on the invitation letter casue on website they said 4 weeks pior but i jjust got it today which less than 2 weeks


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

Subha87 said:


> I got a similar e mail from ceremonies nsw - stating I am tentatively booked for the 06th of April ceremony with Parramatta city council. Considering we would be notified 4 weeks prior to the ceremony, I am not sure if this would happen. Keeping my fingers crossed eitherway! Approved 14th May 2021


That is good, When did you apply? I applied in Jan 2021 and approved on May 20 2021


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

hasan30 said:


> What was the email that you got the tentative invitation form?


I sent an e mail to [email protected] yesterday night and got the response today


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yarram said:


> That is good, When did you apply? I applied in Jan 2021 and approved on May 20 2021


Same timeframe, applied Jan 4 2021, approved May 14 2021


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

A.H10 said:


> i stated on my first post... im not from paramatta council... im from bankstown council.. the ceremony is on 28/03/2022... i was just a bit confused on the invitation letter casue on website they said 4 weeks pior but i jjust got it today which less than 2 weeks


Yes, that was my question as well. Good that they still send out the letters few days before the ceremony. There is still some hope


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

Subha87 said:


> I sent an e mail to [email protected] yesterday night and got the response today


What did you email them? Asking for virtual ceremony?


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

yarram said:


> What did you email them? Asking for virtual ceremony?


Yes, I requested them for a virtual ceremony if it was still happening


----------



## A.H10 (10 mo ago)

Anonymous. said:


> Thanks. Yours is 6th April or earlier?


im on 28/03/22.. but im from bankstown council


----------



## makarunee (Apr 1, 2015)

Subha87 said:


> Yes, I requested them for a virtual ceremony if it was still happening


Hi! What response did you get from them? Thanks!


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

makarunee said:


> Hi! What response did you get from them? Thanks!


Got the below e mail


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Subha87 said:


> Yes, I requested them for a virtual ceremony if it was still happening


So virtual Ceremony still happening In Parramatta council ? This would be really good news then for most of the people waiting in 2021 April - June list of ~1600 approved as someone mentioned.

One of my ward councilors happen to be Lord Mayor and kindly replied they will look into the matter even though ceremony invitation is not directly under council. I thought it would be really good if Face to face dates also have some virtual ceremony accommodate on the same day (via dial in or in any other way)


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

thewall said:


> So virtual Ceremony still happening In Parramatta council ? This would be really good news then for most of the people waiting in 2021 April - June list of ~1600 approved as someone mentioned.
> 
> One of my ward councilors happen to be Lord Mayor and kindly replied they will look into the matter even though ceremony invitation is not directly under council. I thought it would be really good if Face to face dates also have some virtual ceremony accommodate on the same day (via dial in or in any other way)


No, 6 April is the next in-person ceremony.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

thewall said:


> One of my ward councilors happen to be Lord Mayor and kindly replied they will look into the matter even though ceremony invitation is not directly under council. I thought it would be really good if Face to face dates also have some virtual ceremony accommodate on the same day (via dial in or in any other way)


Thanks for doing that. I also asked my local councillor about it. I hope others here will send similar messages to their local councillors.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

So seems like for 06 April Ceremony, the people with approval from May 2021 have got the invite, did anyone from June or July 2021 got the invite as well?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> So seems like for 06 April Ceremony, the people with approval from May 2021 have got the invite, did anyone from June or July 2021 got the invite as well?


I got approved 4 June but didn’t get an invite.Hopefully I’ll get one for the May ceremony.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

I am also a bit surprised that there have been so many approvals between July to Nov 2021, when there were actually no Test conducted and all the citizenship test appointments were cancelled and only restarted late Nov only. Who are these people who got approved


----------



## farazshah121 (11 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> So seems like for 06 April Ceremony, the people with approval from May 2021 have got the invite, did anyone from June or July 2021 got the invite as well?


I was approved on 20th April 2021 - still NO reply


----------



## Subha87 (Dec 19, 2015)

Japs79 said:


> So seems like for 06 April Ceremony, the people with approval from May 2021 have got the invite, did anyone from June or July 2021 got the invite as well?


to be clear, I still haven't received the actual ceremony invite. The e mail I pasted in the thread is a response from ceremonies team for my e mail


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

No


Japs79 said:


> So seems like for 06 April Ceremony, the people with approval from May 2021 have got the invite, did anyone from June or July 2021 got the invite as well?


 No invite for June approved.


----------



## lacolebee (10 mo ago)

thewall said:


> May be worth checking with Department - Blacktown is doing pretty good despite being 2nd Biggest Council, they are having Monthly (26th Feb, 26th March.. ) Virtual Ceremony


Thanks. We called home affairs regarding the address change. They said that even if we updated the address online, we still need to call themto change the council for the oathtaking. We are hoping to get the invite from Blacktown council soon.


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi guys, I just got my official invite for [email protected] Parramatta council for the April 6... You all will get it as well....


----------



## Richardwei811 (10 mo ago)

Hi, guys, check your email for good luck. Just got email from home and affair confirming citizenship ceremony on April 6. Mines got approved April 15, 2021.


----------



## AllenC (11 mo ago)

I got invitation for 6 April too. Mine was approved on 17/May. Hope everyone got yours soon. Especially those who were approved back to April and May last year. 
Thanks you guys.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

hey guys, my spouse (approved on 24 April) got the invite for 6th April ceremony. I am still waiting for mine (approved on 17 may). our applications are linked, I am hoping mine would come through for the same date


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bluesky50 said:


> hey guys, my spouse (approved on 24 April) got the invite for 6th April ceremony. I am still waiting for mine (approved on 17 may). our applications are linked, I am hoping mine would come through for the same date


Call up the citizenship helpline and tell them about the linkage
They should be able to do it
Cheers


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

Zara13 said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I filled out the urgent ceremony request form (which the department sent when I requested them for an update).
> Yes the email is from virtual ceremony NSW ID
> Good luck, hopefully they process quickly. atleast NSW is better off than Vic


Hello Zara how did your ceremony go? And did you receive certificate? If yes, how many days it took?


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

Friends.. did any of you get your citizenship test and approval during July - October 2021? I am a bit confused because my test got cancelled from July to Dec owing to Covid restrictions but at the same time , I saw somewhere in this forum some data showing that there were a significant number of citizenship approvals which happened between Jul - Oct 2021..


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Japs79 said:


> Friends.. did any of you get your citizenship test and approval during July - October 2021? I am a bit confused because my test got cancelled from July to Dec owing to Covid restrictions but at the same time , I saw somewhere in this forum some data showing that there were a significant number of citizenship approvals which happened between Jul - Oct 2021..



It was 2021 April-June 1500+ Approvals granted which like 5x of avg ~300+/Quarter.

I noticed early January there were too many Test cancellation that I got sms requesting If I would like to advance my test from Feb to early Jan, which I accepted happily


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

thewall said:


> It was 2021 April-June 1500+ Approvals granted which like 5x of avg ~300+/Quarter.
> 
> I noticed early January there were too many Test cancellation that I got sms requesting If I would like to advance my test from Feb to early Jan, which I accepted happily


Thanks... It is interesting to know that 1500 approvals from April to June... which is the backlog that is yet to be cleared after 10 -11 months.

When do you reckon the ceremony will be scheduled for people who cleared and got approved in early Dec 2021?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Japs79 said:


> Thanks... It is interesting to know that 1500 approvals from April to June... which is the backlog that is yet to be cleared after 10 -11 months.
> 
> When do you reckon the ceremony will be scheduled for people who cleared and got approved in early Dec 2021?



Ideally Approvals should be cleared by 12month expiry date - I thought, if this case June approvals may need some exceptional attention.
Assuming they wont be kept on hold more than 12 month, later Q3 & Q4 should be done by October & November may be ?

*2022*

Wednesday, 26 January
Wednesday, 6 April 
Wednesday, 18 May
Thursday, 30 June
Tuesday, 18 October
Monday, 7 November


----------



## thiyagagi (10 mo ago)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> Hi guys, I just got my official invite for [email protected] Parramatta council for the April 6... You all will get it as well....


When was your application approved ?


----------



## SAIRAM AUS (Nov 23, 2021)

8th April 2021


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

SAIRAM AUS said:


> 8th April 2021


Just in time before the 12 month period.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi All,

Did anyone got the ceremony for the applications approved on 25-May-2021 or later. Mine was approved on 25-May and still waiting for ceremony invite. Also I have checked the spam folder as well no email. Wanted to check if we will also see the emails that we get under "messages" section in the Immi Login. Please advise.


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

ravirockz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone got the ceremony for the applications approved on 25-May-2021 or later. Mine was approved on 25-May and still waiting for ceremony invite. Also I have checked the spam folder as well no email. Wanted to check if we will also see the emails that we get under "messages" section in the Immi Login. Please advise.


i havent received mine yet, mine was approved on 17-May-2021. Yes, you would also see it in the messages section in immi account


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

bluesky50 said:


> i havent received mine yet, mine was approved on 17-May-2021. Yes, you would also see it in the messages section in immi account


I Hope we all get from 17-May in next month. I checked website 18-May ceremony date as per parramatta council


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes hope so


----------



## emboon (Feb 2, 2016)

thewall said:


> I wonder if there is any way to sign a petition ? Specially if someone from* Jan-June 2021* raise Appeal for* 'mass virtual Ceremony' * otherwise I don't see how this massive backlog can be cleared, they r already approaching 1 year expiry deadline.
> 
> 
> View attachment 101281


Hi where can I find this table for blacktown council?


----------



## mukeshsharma (Mar 16, 2013)

mine was approved on 8 th feb 2022 . Then i think they will take another 12 month to clear it .... @#[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]##


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

emboon said:


> Hi where can I find this table for blacktown council?


You'd need to file an FOI request with the Department.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

mukeshsharma said:


> mine was approved on 8 th feb 2022 . Then i think they will take another 12 month to clear it .... @#[email protected]#[email protected][email protected]##


Please try writing to your local councillor and MP to express your concerns about the large backlog in Parramatta council.


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

For people who had done virtual ceremony, in how many days did you receive the certificate?


----------



## kki009 (10 mo ago)

Quick question: Has anyone moved to another council and able to get ceremony invitation quicker than parramatta council? I was thinking of moving to somewhere in Burwood since they only have 80+ people waiting for ceremony. How do I contact them and update new address? Do I need to prove that I actually moved?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

kki009 said:


> Quick question: Has anyone moved to another council and able to get ceremony invitation quicker than parramatta council? I was thinking of moving to somewhere in Burwood since they only have 80+ people waiting for ceremony. How do I contact them and update new address? Do I need to prove that I actually moved?


You can update your address via immiaccount. I imagine they'd ask for proof, like an updated driver licence. Also, lying doesn't seem to be a wise move in this case. They might cancel your approval.


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

We recently moved from Parramatta Council to Ryde Council. We got approved on Feb 22nd 2022, obviously we moved closer to the Ryde area as we both work in North Ryde. 
You don't have to submit anything as they haven't asked us while we requested for the change of address.
We called up the Citizenship Helpline and the lady over the phone was very helpful in processing the new address change and sending the details thorough from Parramatta processing team to Ryde while we waited over the phone.
But one thing she reminded us to to change our address on the Immi account and also to update on Mygov. I guess all the checks are done internally and online for the change of address.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

Did anyone who got approved in June get an invite for 06-Apr citizenship ceremony?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> Did anyone who got approved in June get an invite for 06-Apr citizenship ceremony?


Looks like no one? At least none who are here. I got approved first week of June but didn't get invited to the 6 April ceremony. Hoping to join the May one.


----------



## AussieRightWay2022 (10 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> We recently moved from Parramatta Council to Ryde Council. We got approved on Feb 22nd 2022, obviously we moved closer to the Ryde area as we both work in North Ryde.
> You don't have to submit anything as they haven't asked us while we requested for the change of address.
> We called up the Citizenship Helpline and the lady over the phone was very helpful in processing the new address change and sending the details thorough from Parramatta processing team to Ryde while we waited over the phone.
> But one thing she reminded us to to change our address on the Immi account and also to update on Mygov. I guess all the checks are done internally and online for the change of address.


Hi All,
Happy Friday, I have a question here - Could you please help and enlighten me

Just like above user, I also changed my Address In January 2022 from Parramatta Suburb (In Parra council) to Wentworthville suburb (Comes in Cumberland council) 
So as a first thing to do I have updated my address in Immi account and that's very easy step to do.
Now my question here and i am in big dilemma here - My application was approved in *June 2021* - And i Spent 7 months in Parramatta area after the approval and then moved here in wenty in Jan this year. And I did not contacted any citizenship helpline or any council - 

A) So will i get a invitation from parramatta council or cumberland council?
B) Since I already waited for 10 months in the queue for Invitation in one council - It does look wise to contact other council and change it to Cumberland council?
And seriously, i don't want to get in the queue system and waiting again for the new council invite.
Kindly help reply if anyone aware of exact situation pls.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

AussieRightWay2022 said:


> Hi All,
> Happy Friday, I have a question here - Could you please help and enlighten me
> 
> Just like above user, I also changed my Address In January 2022 from Parramatta Suburb (In Parra council) to Wentworthville suburb (Comes in Cumberland council)
> ...


Ideally you are required to update changes like address when done. If not done obviously you will still remain in queue of the initial council.
If you intend to update address then once done do Online and also call up the citizenship helpline to change ceremony council to the new one.


----------



## AussieRightWay2022 (10 mo ago)

vinodn007 said:


> Ideally you are required to update changes like address when done. If not done obviously you will still remain in queue of the initial council.
> If you intend to update address then once done do Online and also call up the citizenship helpline to change ceremony council to the new one.


Address change in Immi account is mandatory once anyone changed the address for communication perspective - This step I already did when i moved back in Wentworthville.
However, calling helpline or council to even change the initial council to what you have filled during citizenship application - Does not seem mandatory as per my knowledge?
And nowhere it says that we need to do?

I am really hoping i should get a call from parra council only since it's been 10 months wait after approval already and does not want to queue up again by changing council?


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

AussieRightWay2022 said:


> Address change in Immi account is mandatory once anyone changed the address for communication perspective - This step I already did when i moved back in Wentworthville.
> However, calling helpline or council to even change the initial council to what you have filled during citizenship application - Does not seem mandatory as per my knowledge?
> And nowhere it says that we need to do?
> 
> I am really hoping i should get a call from parra council only since it's been 10 months wait after approval already and does not want to queue up again by changing council?


Yeah makes sense but i believe just call the Citizenship Helpline and confirm what council you are actually placed right now. When we spoke to the lady over the phone, she said it's not mandatory to call them and inform, but she did mention its ideal if we directly inform them over the phone as they can communicate with the processing team while you are on the line with her and get it processed straight away.


----------



## AussieRightWay2022 (10 mo ago)

Prasadvidz said:


> Yeah makes sense but i believe just call the Citizenship Helpline and confirm what council you are actually placed right now. When we spoke to the lady over the phone, she said it's not mandatory to call them and inform, but she did mention its ideal if we directly inform them over the phone as they can communicate with the processing team while you are on the line with her and get it processed straight away.


What is the helpline number we are talking here - Is it 131880 or is there any direct number or number for council we need to call - For just checking what council i am currently placed under?


----------



## Prasadvidz (11 mo ago)

AussieRightWay2022 said:


> What is the helpline number we are talking here - Is it 131880 or is there any direct number or number for council we need to call - For just checking what council i am currently placed under?


Correct 131880 is the Citizenship Helpline number. They should able to confirm what council you are currently placed under.
All the best..
Cheers!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Latest waiting numbers for Parramatta council is 3,294 (as of March 4, 2022). On January 31st it was 2746. An increase of 548. 






fa 220200319 document released.pdf







www.righttoknow.org.au


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

JK684 said:


> Latest waiting numbers for Parramatta council is 3,294 (as of March 4, 2022). On January 31st it was 2746. An increase of 548.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is indeed frustrating. Can we all send an email to local councillor and MP to look into this matter? Parramatta council really need to consider mass citizenship ceremony like blacktown and Cumberland councils did last year where 1000-1500 ppl took oaths.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> This is indeed frustrating. Can we all send an email to local councillor and MP to look into this matter? Parramatta council really need to consider mass citizenship ceremony like blacktown and Cumberland councils did last year where 1000-1500 ppl took oaths.


Unfortunately all the MP's are busy focusing on the upcoming federal election. So it is very unlikely they will respond.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> Unfortunately all the MP's are busy focusing on the upcoming federal election. So it is very unlikely they will respond.


I understand that but we can at least do our part and write it to our local ward councillor. I’m going to write it to my councillor this week who is also a Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council.
We can also create a petition to increase the citizenship ceremony like Cumberland council did last year (3 ceremonies in a month).
Pls guys let me know your opinion.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Hi Guys,
Approved 21 May 2021, not been invited to a Ceremony yet  - Parramatta Council


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nick008 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Approved 21 May 2021, not been invited to a Ceremony yet  - Parramatta Council


call 131 880 and check. You could be on hold for 1-2 hrs at least. From approval to ceremony it is 10 months wait for 90 % of applications. You can say you are waiting for more than 10 months, but they could say you are last 10 % 😬

Parra is a marginal seat in Federal election btw, don’t know if that will have an impact in the delay, just a wild theory😛


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Nick008 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Approved 21 May 2021, not been invited to a Ceremony yet  - Parramatta Council


There is a date next month, hopefully you will still make it just in time before 12th month end.
Also I see Council updated capacity to 1522

***
*2022*

Wednesday, 26 January
Wednesday, 6 April 
*Wednesday, 18 May*
Thursday, 30 June
Tuesday, 18 October
Monday, 7 November
The City of Parramatta aims to hold in-person citizenship ceremonies hosted by the Lord Mayor every second month with the *attendance of up to 1522 people* (citizenship candidates and their guests). On each ceremony date Council can host *up to two ceremonies* at Riverside Theatres.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

thewall said:


> There is a date next month, hopefully you will still make it just in time before 12th month end.
> Also I see Council updated capacity to 1522
> 
> ***
> ...


This is the Email I've got regarding 12 months wait time:



"Due to the ongoing nature of the COVID-19 pandemic, the average wait times for an allocation to a ceremony have suffered delays.
Generally, conferees have 12 months from their notice of approval to attend a ceremony in Australia and make the pledge of commitment to Australia. However, during the COVID-19 period, citizenship approval may not be cancelled if a conferee has not yet been invited to a citizenship ceremony or unable to attend a ceremony within this 12 month period."


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Hey all, the 6th April ceremony went ahead as planned. Got to attend it (approved 17 May 2021). There were about 300 people. There were a few people who had crossed the 12 month approval to ceremony. Hope all of you get your invites. Thanks for all the information here.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

bluesky50 said:


> Hey all, the 6th April ceremony went ahead as planned. Got to attend it (approved 17 May 2021). There were about 300 people. There were a few people who had crossed the 12 month approval to ceremony. Hope all of you get your invites. Thanks for all the information here.


Congrats mate. So it was not 1522 people as they mention on their website, but 300 people!
May I know how long before the ceremony you received invitation email?
I just got off the call with them mentioning that you have not been organized a ceremony yet!


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

Thanks mate. Don’t hold me on the number. It was as much the Riverside Theatre could hold, and I guess the occupancy is 300. I received it before 10 days.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

I think it says "every second month with the *attendance of up to 1522 people".* That means it could be in May.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

1,522 people is indeed confusing. Riverside Theatre say their seating capacity is only 761. Are they holding two ceremonies per day?

EDIT: council website does say they could host up to two ceremonies. I still don't understand why they only had 300 applicants this morning. Maybe they'll start the larger number in May.

Anyway, I've come to accept that I won't be able to vote in the federal election in May. It sucks but it's not the end of the world. I just hope I won't have to travel due to a family emergency. RRVs are expensive.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

bluesky50 said:


> Hey all, the 6th April ceremony went ahead as planned. Got to attend it (approved 17 May 2021). There were about 300 people. There were a few people who had crossed the 12 month approval to ceremony. Hope all of you get your invites. Thanks for all the information here.


Is that 300 people only the applicants? Or guests included?


----------



## bluesky50 (Aug 19, 2021)

rc12 said:


> Is that 300 people only the applicants? Or guests included?


Everyone was seated in the theatre including guests. So the limit maybe the theatre size. There were a few empty seats too… don’t know if they were people who rescheduled or something else


----------



## Srini05 (Dec 15, 2021)

bluesky50 said:


> Hey all, the 6th April ceremony went ahead as planned. Got to attend it (approved 17 May 2021). There were about 300 people. There were a few people who had crossed the 12 month approval to ceremony. Hope all of you get your invites. Thanks for all the information here.


I got approved on 17th May too, but no invite yet. What was your application date?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rc12 said:


> 1,522 people is indeed confusing. Riverside Theatre say their seating capacity is only 761. Are they holding two ceremonies per day?
> 
> EDIT: council website does say they could host up to two ceremonies. I still don't understand why they only had 300 applicants this morning. Maybe they'll start the larger number in May.
> 
> Anyway, I've come to accept that I won't be able to vote in the federal election in May. It sucks but it's not the end of the world. I just hope I won't have to travel due to a family emergency. RRVs are expensive.



Could there be like Morning & Afternoon ? 761 x 2 shift = 1522


----------



## AllenC (11 mo ago)

Hi guys, I went to the 6 Apr ceremony yesterday at 2PM. The mayor did say that was the second ceremony on the day. The ceremony just last 30 mins. So it means they are hosting at least two ceremonies on the proposed days. Hope everyone get yours soon. Thanks for the info here.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the info! And congrats on finally getting your citizenship.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

AllenC said:


> Hi guys, I went to the 6 Apr ceremony yesterday at 2PM. The mayor did say that was the second ceremony on the day. The ceremony just last 30 mins. So it means they are hosting at least two ceremonies on the proposed days. Hope everyone get yours soon. Thanks for the info here.


Congrats! 
May I know how long before ceremony date did you receive the invitation email?
And when was your approval date?


----------



## AllenC (11 mo ago)

Nick008 said:


> Congrats!
> May I know how long before ceremony date did you receive the invitation email?
> And when was your approval date?


Got invite on 18/3. Approved 17/5 2021


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Based on the statistics in this forum and other places, It seems last people been invited to the 6th April got approved on 17/05/21 not further than that!


----------



## Tanushree Soni (9 mo ago)

I was approved on 10th May 2021 from Parramatta council, however wasn't invited to April ceremony. 

I moved from Parramatta council to Hills shire council in Dec'21, do you think that would have impacted me not receiving an invitation? 
I had updated my address in Immi Account, however didn't call helpline to inform about address change. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

Tanushree Soni said:


> I was approved on 10th May 2021 from Parramatta council, however wasn't invited to April ceremony.
> 
> I moved from Parramatta council to Hills shire council in Dec'21, do you think that would have impacted me not receiving an invitation?
> I had updated my address in Immi Account, however didn't call helpline to inform about address change.
> Any thoughts?


Can't really tell. But normally they recommend to call the citizenship helpline and update them about the change of address. We did the same and the lady whom we spoke to made sure that the processing team is informed while we were on the call.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Tanushree Soni said:


> I was approved on 10th May 2021 from Parramatta council, however wasn't invited to April ceremony.
> 
> I moved from Parramatta council to Hills shire council in Dec'21, do you think that would have impacted me not receiving an invitation?
> I had updated my address in Immi Account, however didn't call helpline to inform about address change.
> Any thoughts?


2 of my friends moved from Parramatta to Hills areas and they were invited to Hills Council ceremonies not Parramatta anymore!


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Nick008 said:


> 2 of my friends moved from Parramatta to Hills areas and they were invited to Hills Council ceremonies not Parramatta anymore!


Did they move before the test or after?


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did they move before the test or after?


couple of months after the test approval!


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

Can we assume that we have two citizenship ceremonies ( morning and afternoon) scheduled for Parramatta on every citizenship ceremony day as per the citizenship ceremony calendar , and each event caters to 300 approved applicants , so 600 in total?


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> Can we assume that we have two citizenship ceremonies ( morning and afternoon) scheduled for Parramatta on every citizenship ceremony day as per the citizenship ceremony calendar , and each event caters to 300 approved applicants , so 600 in total?


seems like that!


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Based on the attached image, there should be 1000 applicants left for April-June 2021


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Nick008 said:


> Based on the attached image, there should be 1000 applicants left for April-June 2021


Someone earlier shared FOI as on 4th March.

***
a. *Table 1*: Number of people whose application for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and who were waiting to be allocated to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony at Local Government Councils in NSW, as at 4 March 2022 >> 3,294













b. Table 2: Number of people who attended Australian citizenship ceremonies on Australia Day 2022 at Parramatta Councils in NSW was only 21


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

thewall said:


> Someone earlier shared FOI as on 4th March.
> 
> ***
> a. *Table 1*: Number of people whose application for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and who were waiting to be allocated to attend an Australian citizenship ceremony at Local Government Councils in NSW, as at 4 March 2022 >> 3,294
> ...


Even with this one and the one I shared altogether there should be 1000 or 1050 applicant left April - June 2021 Approved as there were more than 600 in the 6th April 2022 ceremony!


----------



## AussieRightWay2022 (10 mo ago)

Nick008 said:


> 2 of my friends moved from Parramatta to Hills areas and they were invited to Hills Council ceremonies not Parramatta anymore!


To be honest this does not make sense - Since while filling the application - If Parramatta council was given as the initial council for the place of ceremony.
Unless you call citizenship team and then change the council??
Also I am not sure on Shank2690 comments - Since nowhere it says it is recommended to call citizenship helpline and update them about the change of address.
Does any one has any reference of it?
I am also on the same boat like Tanushree - and not able to connect to citizenship team after waiting for nearly 1 hour in the call... Although, as a mandatory step, I did updated the change of Address on the Immi account.


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

AussieRightWay2022 said:


> To be honest this does not make sense - Since while filling the application - If Parramatta council was given as the initial council for the place of ceremony.
> Unless you call citizenship team and then change the council??
> Also I am not sure on Shank2690 comments - Since nowhere it says it is recommended to call citizenship helpline and update them about the change of address.
> Does any one has any reference of it?
> I am also on the same boat like Tanushree - and not able to connect to citizenship team after waiting for nearly 1 hour in the call... Although, as a mandatory step, I did updated the change of Address on the Immi account.


Well it's up to you if you want call them or not. This is was my experience and the we decided to call the helpline to inform about the change of address from previous posts and some posts on facebook. 
The lady over the phone also said that it is recommended to call the helpline about change of address. There is no reference at all and I also faced similar situation where i wasn't able to get through to the helpline. 
But someone suggested to call them first thing in the morning around 08:30 which we did and i got connected in 15mins. Give it a try and all the best.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

If your citizenship ceremony date is before the Federal election date, then you are eligible to vote. Just follow the instructions in the below link.

_There are special arrangements in place for people who will become Australian citizens after the announcement of the federal election which allows them to become provisional electors._









AEC redirection page







www.aec.gov.au


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> If your citizenship ceremony date is before the Federal election date, then you are eligible to vote. Just follow the instructions in the below link.
> 
> _There are special arrangements in place for people who will become Australian citizens after the announcement of the federal election which allows them to become provisional electors._
> 
> ...


Good info. Thanks for sharing!

Potential citizens do need to put in a provisional enrolment by next Monday, though. That would mean receiving a ceremony invite before then. Hopefully council sends those early for the May ceremony date.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> Good info. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Potential citizens do need to put in a provisional enrolment by next Monday, though. That would mean receiving a ceremony invite before then. Hopefully council sends those early for the May ceremony date.


HOPEFULLY!🤞
I guess you said your approval was 1st week of June 2021. I'm the last week of May 2021.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

rc12 said:


> Good info. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Potential citizens do need to put in a provisional enrolment by next Monday, though. That would mean receiving a ceremony invite before then. Hopefully council sends those early for the May ceremony date.


Yes without a ceremony invite e-mail / mail, you are not eligible to do a provisional enroll. 


















AEC redirection page







www.aec.gov.au


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

As per the latest Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta info, up to 1522 people (citizenship candidates and their guests) are allowed. so have we got any latest invite for May and June? Earlier capacity was mentioned as 300 only. Now there is no reference to 300 capacity. Does anyone know more about this?








Cheers


----------



## Hemant.Pareek (9 mo ago)

yasineqbal said:


> As per the latest Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta info, up to 1522 people (citizenship candidates and their guests) are allowed. so have we got any latest invite for May and June? Earlier capacity was mentioned as 300 only. Now there is no reference to 300 capacity. Does anyone know more about this?
> View attachment 101442
> 
> Cheers


Hi , remember reading in one of response as 1500 people should be read as 1 applicant + 2 invitees each applicant , thus each ceremony may have only 300 applicants actually.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

yasineqbal said:


> As per the latest Civic Program and Citizenship | City of Parramatta info, up to 1522 people (citizenship candidates and their guests) are allowed. so have we got any latest invite for May and June? Earlier capacity was mentioned as 300 only. Now there is no reference to 300 capacity. Does anyone know more about this?
> View attachment 101442
> 
> Cheers


Riverside Theatres seats 761 people. Double that for two ceremonies a day and you get 1,522. So it just refers to the maximum number of people they could physically fit at the venue. They haven't really said how many actual candidates they'd invite to each ceremony.


----------



## TYW (9 mo ago)

Tanushree Soni said:


> I was approved on 10th May 2021 from Parramatta council, however wasn't invited to April ceremony.
> 
> I moved from Parramatta council to Hills shire council in Dec'21, do you think that would have impacted me not receiving an invitation?
> I had updated my address in Immi Account, however didn't call helpline to inform about address change.
> Any thoughts?


Hi all, I was approved on 18th May 21 and still awaiting a ceremony invitation as well - have not been invited to any in April as well.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

TYW said:


> Hi all, I was approved on 18th May 21 and still awaiting a ceremony invitation as well - have not been invited to any in April as well.


I know many applicants been approved the 18th May and still waiting but 95% of the 17th May were invited to the 6th April ceremony.


----------



## TYW (9 mo ago)

Nick008 said:


> I know many applicants been approved the 18th May and still waiting but 95% of the 17th May were invited to the 6th April ceremony.


Thanks Nick, hopefully I'll be part of the May cohort. 

Do you know how far in advance they'd let me know by any chance?


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

TYW said:


> Thanks Nick, hopefully I'll be part of the May cohort.
> 
> Do you know how far in advance they'd let me know by any chance?


no worries. we're in the same boat. I remember most of people in this forum been invited to the 6th April got invitation email 2 weeks / (18 days) prior to the ceremony date!


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Received a reply from Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council on my email. I’ll update the group once I talk to him.


Hi Javed,

Thank you for your email and raising this very important issue.

Council has scheduled additional ceremonies. Can you please email me your contact number and I will call to discuss this further,

Regards
Sameer


*Sameer Pandey | Deputy Lord Mayor *
City of Parramatta
PO Box 32, Parramatta NSW 2124
( 0435 226 746)


----------



## TYW (9 mo ago)

Nick008 said:


> no worries. we're in the same boat. I remember most of people in this forum been invited to the 6th April got invitation email 2 weeks / (18 days) prior to the ceremony date!


Cheers! thanks for that


----------



## Gaurav Marwah (9 mo ago)

javed16692 said:


> Received a reply from Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council on my email. I’ll update the group once I talk to him.
> 
> 
> Hi Javed,
> ...



Nice.. please let us know.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

javed16692 said:


> Received a reply from Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council on my email. I’ll update the group once I talk to him.
> 
> 
> Hi Javed,
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I'm guessing the Deputy Lord Mayor is referring to council holding two ceremonies per listed date. That is effectively doubling the number of ceremonies for the rest of the year. I do still hope they also hold virtual ceremonies in between the face-to-face ones.


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

javed16692 said:


> Received a reply from Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council on my email. I’ll update the group once I talk to him.
> 
> 
> Hi Javed,
> ...


Thanks Javed for sharing. did you manage to talk to them and what they have to say for all pending ceremonies? Do they have any action plan to resolve this? Please do let us know.
Cheers


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Parramatta Council got some serious rethinking to do - while one looks at our fellows timeline in Blacktown thread. My area councilor is Lord Mayor - but not sure if any steps taken at all other than her response was fast "we will look into the matter .... and someone will respond to the concern in 1 week"

I wish I were in Blacktown 


******
Application - *29/06/2021*
Test - *20/01/2022*
Test center - Parramatta, NSW
Approved - *14/02/2022*
Ceremony invite for *May 1st, 2022* on 05/04/2022


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

Anyone been invited to the 18th May ceremony yet?


----------



## tejas046 (9 mo ago)

Nick008 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone been invited to the 18th May ceremony yet?


No I haven't got any invite and my application was approved on June 21


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

tejas046 said:


> No I haven't got any invite and my application was approved on June 21


I'm from 21st May 2021. 
Hopefully we'll all get it by the end of this week as for the 6th April it happened on March the 18th, 2 weeks prior to the ceremony date.


----------



## Gaurav Marwah (9 mo ago)

Friend's case:
Cumberland council
Approved Feb 2022
Ceremony Invite March 2022
Ceremony April 2022

This is major issue with Parramatta council.
People coming to Australia with desire to be Australian should be warned that choosing Parramatta Council as their home will delay their citizenship by around 10 months.


----------



## Anonymous. (11 mo ago)

Just want to share my timeline for everyone. So all can have an idea on latest processing timing. 

Application submitted Sept/Oct 2020
Test: June 2021
Virtual ceremony: March 2022
Passport applied: 2/3April (standard one, not rapid) 
Passport received: 26th April


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

I am sitting the citizenship test in May. Is it possible for me to change the council now? Parra waiting time for ceremony is too long. 
Any advice on how I can make things quicker?


----------



## Gaurav Marwah (9 mo ago)

Is this for Parramatta Council.
And was the ceremony date 18th March 2022?

Want to know if virtual ceremonies are being done over and above the face to face.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AusPat2013 said:


> I am sitting the citizenship test in May. Is it possible for me to change the council now? Parra waiting time for ceremony is too long.
> Any advice on how I can make things quicker?


You can change your council only if you actually move
Just applying to be allotted another council doesn’t work
I have a gut feeling that after the elections, DHA May go for massive online ceremonies like they did a couple of years ago and clear the ceremony backlog
Cheers


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

javed16692 said:


> Received a reply from Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council on my email. I’ll update the group once I talk to him.
> 
> 
> Hi Javed,
> ...


*Update: *I had a call with Deputy Lord Mayor of Parramatta Council today, he said council is scheduling 5 additional ceremonies in May to clear the backlog. The details of those ceremonies will be added to council website in next few days.
He was driving so couldn't provide exact dates but he said he will send me the dates when he reaches office. I will update the group if I hear anything.


----------



## imajazmohammad (9 mo ago)

javed16692 said:


> *Update: *I had a call with Deputy Lord Mayor of Parramatta Council today, he said council is scheduling 5 additional ceremonies in May to clear the backlog. The details of those ceremonies will be added to council website in next few days.
> He was driving so couldn't provide exact dates but he said he will send me the dates when he reaches office. I will update the group if I hear anything.


Thanks, Javed for sharing the details.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Just received an email from Deputy Lord Mayor. Plans are in place for a further six Citizenship Ceremonies to be delivered by Council on 17 & 18 May 2022, with approximately 2,400 attendees expected to be conferred with Citizenship.
Looking at this almost everyone waiting since last 3+ Months should get an invitation for next month’s ceremonies. Fingers crossed 🤞🏻


----------



## shank2690 (Oct 19, 2018)

For Candidates in Parramatta Council Awaiting Ceremony


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

javed16692 said:


> Just received an email from Deputy Lord Mayor. Plans are in place for a further six Citizenship Ceremonies to be delivered by Council on 17 & 18 May 2022, with approximately 2,400 attendees expected to be conferred with Citizenship.
> Looking at this almost everyone waiting since last 3+ Months should get an invitation for next month’s ceremonies. Fingers crossed 🤞🏻



Well done !
Probably the best news u brought to the thread in a long time !


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

thewall said:


> Well done !
> Probably the best news u brought to the thread in a long time !


18 days from the dates but still haven't heard of any invites for anyone.
Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Nick008 said:


> 18 days from the dates but still haven't heard of any invites for anyone.
> Hopefully tomorrow!


I think someone mentioned usually 2 weeks before the date 

2400 is a BIG number in 2 day Mass May ceremony - 
hold on tight


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you Javed for following it up and posting updates for all to benefit. Much appreciated!


javed16692 said:


> Received a reply from Deputy Mayor of Parramatta Council on my email. I’ll update the group once I talk to him.
> 
> 
> Hi Javed,
> ...


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

shank2690 said:


> For Candidates in Parramatta Council Awaiting Ceremony
> View attachment 101488


This is very good news. How many guests do they normally allow at the ceremony?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Lets hope all 2400 are candidates taking Oath for the benefit of clearing long Queue
Only part in the ceremony I find interesting for Guest is the Photo session, which is like end of Oath session in an open area.

I'd imagine 1500 x 2 day - 2400 = 600 Guest (4:1 ratio this time?)


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Another day and still waiting after almost 12 months!


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

How is the invite to attend the ceremony sent? Email or AusPost?


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

AmitKS said:


> How is the invite to attend the ceremony sent? Email or AusPost?


It is via email. Hopefully, we get the invites for the May 17th and 18th ceremonies soon.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

yarram said:


> It is via email. Hopefully, we get the invites for the May 17th and 18th ceremonies soon.


For the 6th April Ceremony, emails were sent. out on the 18th March which was 17 days ( as they say 2 weeks) prior to the ceremony date so we should've expected invites today, so far hasn't happened tho!


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Parra just added 17th May on the website as well!


----------



## yasineqbal (Oct 24, 2016)

Did anyone receive the invite for 17/18th May as yet? Cheers


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

yasineqbal said:


> Did anyone receive the invite for 17/18th May as yet? Cheers


Unfortunately no one yet. I've asked in 3 different groups!


----------



## TYW (9 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing! I haven't received invite as well for 17th or 18th.


----------



## Afshin.p (9 mo ago)

Hi guys , my citizenship approved on 17 may 2021, parramatta council, I did not receive ceremony invitation yet , as I hope they invite me for this 17 or 18 may 2022, I will be update it here if I receive ceremony invitation letter.


----------



## TYW (9 mo ago)

Lets hope we all receive our invites this week!


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Blacktown council had a mass Citizenship Ceremony today. Around 1200 people became Australian Citizens today, Blacktown Mayor mentioned this was the biggest Citizenship Ceremony in Australia so far (in terms of numbers), and beat Parramatta's 1100 in the past. Parramatta can claim back the record if they want as lot of people are waiting there 




__ https://www.facebook.com/StephenBaliMP/posts/412514807543884


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

shank2690 said:


> For Candidates in Parramatta Council Awaiting Ceremony
> View attachment 101488


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> View attachment 101514


Then let's hope they send out invites this week!


----------



## AussieRightWay2022 (10 mo ago)

So if the ceremony is on 17th and 18th May - lets say.. And the Federal election date is 21st May. Can we vote ? Whats the process to enrol, do we get this information in the ceremony?


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

AussieRightWay2022 said:


> So if the ceremony is on 17th and 18th May - lets say.. And the Federal election date is 21st May. Can we vote ? Whats the process to enrol, do we get this information in the ceremony?


Nope we can't.

past message: "Australians will have until 8pm 18the April to update their enrolments via the Australian Electoral Commission website in order to be ready for the May 21, 2022 election date."


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

AussieRightWay2022 said:


> So if the ceremony is on 17th and 18th May - lets say.. And the Federal election date is 21st May. Can we vote ? Whats the process to enrol, do we get this information in the ceremony?


I think AEC reps will be there at the ceremony. They were there @ Blacktown ceremony yesterday. You can still enroll to vote so that you are in the electoral roll for future elections, say for e.g, NSW state elections next year.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

JK684 said:


> I think AEC reps will be there at the ceremony. They were there @ Blacktown ceremony yesterday. You can still enroll to vote so that you are in the electoral roll for future elections, say for e.g, NSW state elections next year.


That's interesting there was a ceremony on Sunday.
May I know how far in advance you received the invitation email?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Nick008 said:


> That's interesting there was a ceremony on Sunday.
> May I know how far in advance you received the invitation email?


I got the ceremony invite on April 5th (via e-mail only) from a home affairs e-mail ID


----------



## TYW (9 mo ago)

Hi all, just received the invitation via email to attend the cerremony on 17th May at 10.30am.

My approved date was 18th May 2021. Good luck and see you all there.


----------



## get2arjun (May 10, 2021)

Just received the invite for 17th May.. was approved last year on 07th June 2021.


----------



## Afshin.p (9 mo ago)

Hi guys , I just received ceremony invitation letter now, I approved 17 may 2021, and ceremony invitation for 17 may 2022, hope you all receive the ceremony invitation these days.
Cheers


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

I also received an invite for 17 May at 1:30pm. Approved 4 June 2021.


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

Congrats everyone.
I just got an invite for 17 May.
Approved 21 May 2021!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## tejas046 (9 mo ago)

Hi all ,

Even my wife got the Invite for May 17th and her application was approved on June 25 2021


----------



## Gaurav Marwah (9 mo ago)

Got invite for 18th May 10 30.
Approval was on 14th Dec 2021.


----------



## Japs79 (10 mo ago)

Got invite for 18th May , my approval was on 03 Dec 2021.. Thank you all for your updates and inputs in the last couple of months


----------



## Ausican (11 mo ago)

Got invitation for 17th.
Approved 31th of August 2021.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Will guests sit in a separate area? We want to have our two kids there and I’m wondering if they could sit with us.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Japs79 said:


> Got invite for 18th May , my approval was on 03 Dec 2021.. Thank you all for your updates and inputs in the last couple of months


Great! I’m glad you guys didn’t have to wait as long.


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Got invited for 18 May and I was approved 24 Jan 2022 so that was pretty quick! Unfortunately though, I will be overseas to visit my parents on that day. Would that push me to the end of the line?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi All, probably one of the lucky last for May 18th late afternoon, approved 28th Jan 2022, 
Finally my 10 year journey to Citizenship coming to an end.

Great effort from this forum - I must say, even couple of weeks back, I was not expecting any call till Jan 2023


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Got ceremony invite for 18th May
Application Approved : 1st April 2022
Wife’s application approved : 24th Jan 2022


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

javed16692 said:


> Got ceremony invite for 18th May
> Application Approved : 1st April
> Wife’s application approved : 24th Jan


1st April this year?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

rc12 said:


> 1st April this year?


Yes mate , 1st April 2022 ☺


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

javed16692 said:


> Yes mate , 1st April 2022 ☺


I love the very short wait. I wish Parra council had displayed this sense of urgency earlier. 😅


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

misterV said:


> Got invited for 18 May and I was approved 24 Jan 2022 so that was pretty quick! Unfortunately though, I will be overseas to visit my parents on that day. Would that push me to the end of the line?


I doubt you’d be pushed to the end of the queue. And it looks like there won’t be much of a queue after the ceremonies this month, anyway.
My guess is you’d be invited to the June ceremony.


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

I just got an invite for 17 May 10:30 AM. Approved 20 May 2021. Just under 1 year


----------



## Nick008 (9 mo ago)

That's really good wait time's become much shorter.
Waiting for almost one year was really tiring.
Anyways, glad citizenship journey is coming to an end!

Thanks for all the updates and information on this forum.

Good Luck all!


----------



## DisCus (9 mo ago)

Hi Folks

Anyone else whose application was approved in March/April 2022 got an invitation?


----------



## bt73 (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know of the current number of people waiting in Parramatta Council?


----------



## neoq (9 mo ago)

Hi I was approved 5 Jan - received ceremony invite for 18 May but unfortunately will be overseas. Can anyone help me suggest whats the process in such cases? 


Do I notify HA or not? any difference in the outcomes?
In case I do notify they will ask for a reason, is visiting family after several years an acceptable reason?
If the reason is not acceptable what do they do?
If they do reschedule would they confirm the date during the same phone call?

Thanks a heap for any info in this regard.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

neoq said:


> Hi I was approved 5 Jan - received ceremony invite for 18 May but unfortunately will be overseas. Can anyone help me suggest whats the process in such cases?
> 
> 
> Do I notify HA or not? any difference in the outcomes?
> ...


The invitation letter instructs you to tell the Home Affairs that you cannot attend the ceremony. So yes, I would inform them.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

neoq said:


> Hi I was approved 5 Jan - received ceremony invite for 18 May but unfortunately will be overseas. Can anyone help me suggest whats the process in such cases?
> 
> 
> Do I notify HA or not? any difference in the outcomes?
> ...


1. As a responsibie citizen k you should inform
Your seat will be given to some else in the queue
2. Tell them you are overseas. DHA anyways knows it as they are responsible for immigration desk at airports 
3. Irrelevant question
4. Generally the applicants are invited in the next ceremony 
Cheers


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

They havent mentioned the number of guests we can bring to the ceremony. Any idea how many are allowed?


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

neoq said:


> Hi I was approved 5 Jan - received ceremony invite for 18 May but unfortunately will be overseas. Can anyone help me suggest whats the process in such cases?
> 
> 
> Do I notify HA or not? any difference in the outcomes?
> ...


I'm in this exact predicament. I called them yesterday and told them my situation. They said they just need to update my file and that they can't say when i'm going to get the next invite. But as someone said earlier in this forum, there won't be much of a queue anyway after this month's massive ceremony so hopefully we get invited for next month's one. Also, I don't think you need to give a 'valid' reason. Just inform them you wouldn't be able to attend as you'd be overseas.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

misterV said:


> I'm in this exact predicament. I called them yesterday and told them my situation. They said they just need to update my file and that they can't say when i'm going to get the next invite. But as someone said earlier in this forum, there won't be much of a queue anyway after this month's massive ceremony so hopefully we get invited for next month's one. Also, I don't think you need to give a 'valid' reason. Just inform them you wouldn't be able to attend as you'd be overseas.


Good thing is May 17 & 18 covers 6 ceremony & clears 2400 backlog from May 2021 all the way upto January 2022 (one even mentioned April 2022, could be due to Spouse approved in Jan 2022)

So I guess there would be 3298 - 2400 = 898 Approved candidate left (Feb ~ April 22), [as on 4th March data] & from June hopefully - it'd be back to normal.
but just be aware there are only 3 dates left after May 17 & 18th Mass Ceremony and *July, August, September 2022 - there are no Ceremony* planned so far.


*****
*2022*

Wednesday, 26 January
Wednesday, 6 April
Tuesday, 17 May
Wednesday, 18 May
*Thursday, 30 June*
*Tuesday, 18 October*
*Monday, 7 November*


----------



## singh2015 (May 14, 2015)

Hey All, I am also sailing the same boat here!
Invited for 18 May but can't make it because I am overseas, cant make it for 30 June as well.
Interesting thing is that I did call up home affairs before flying out and was told that my file has been updated with the travel plans. I still got the invite while overseas!
I have replied back to the ceremony invite email and would call up the council too......that should be enough yeah?


----------



## yarram (Apr 5, 2018)

thewall said:


> Good thing is May 17 & 18 covers 6 ceremony & clears 2400 backlog from May 2021 all the way upto January 2022 (one even mentioned April 2022, could be due to Spouse approved in Jan 2022)
> 
> So I guess there would be 3298 - 2400 = 898 Approved candidate left (Feb ~ April 22), [as on 4th March data] & from June hopefully - it'd be back to normal.
> but just be aware there are only 3 dates left after May 17 & 18th Mass Ceremony and *July, August, September 2022 - there are no Ceremony* planned so far.
> ...


I heard from a friend who got approved in Feb also got the invite for 18th. So even better


----------



## bt73 (9 mo ago)

yarram said:


> I heard from a friend who got approved in Feb also got the invite for 18th. So even better


This is great, just a 3-month wait


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

My Application is approved on 3 rd May 2022. Can I expect the ceremony on 31th June 2022 as per current trend?


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

A question: After attending the citizenship ceremony if someone has to travel to India (e.g. 2 days after the ceremony) due to some urgency for couple of weeks. Would it be possible to travel on Indian Passport? I have heard there is a grace period of 90 days in which Indian Passport can be used after acquiring foreign nationality.
Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

AmitKS said:


> A question: After attending the citizenship ceremony if someone has to travel to India (e.g. 2 days after the ceremony) due to some urgency for couple of weeks. Would it be possible to travel on Indian Passport? I have heard there is a grace period of 90 days in which Indian Passport can be used after acquiring foreign nationality.
> Please suggest. Thanks.


Per EOI website -. A grace period of three months is allowed from the date of acquisition of foreign citizenship, for the purpose of travel on an Indian Passport. Therefore, no penalty will be leviable for travel on an Indian passport within three months of acquisition of a foreign passport.
But please check if you can enter australia on an Indian passport after acquiring Australian citizenship since your PR would be no longer valid.so please call DFA and check before you travel. Might be a good idea to apply passport under urgent request which you could get in 2-3 weeks and then travel.
*Australian citizens entering and leaving Australia*
Australian citizens should use their Australian passport to enter and leave Australia.
The Australian Border Force has more information on crossing the border.
If you have a passport from another country, you can use that after you leave Australia.
A passport is the best way to show that you are an Australian citizen. You might still be able to enter Australia if you are an Australian citizen without an Australian passport, but it will be more difficult. The airline might also stop you from boarding a plane to Australia.


----------



## AmitKS (Nov 15, 2021)

vinodn007 said:


> Per EOI website -. A grace period of three months is allowed from the date of acquisition of foreign citizenship, for the purpose of travel on an Indian Passport. Therefore, no penalty will be leviable for travel on an Indian passport within three months of acquisition of a foreign passport.
> But please check if you can enter australia on an Indian passport after acquiring Australian citizenship since your PR would be no longer valid.so please call DFA and check before you travel. Might be a good idea to apply passport under urgent request which you could get in 2-3 weeks and then travel.
> *Australian citizens entering and leaving Australia*
> Australian citizens should use their Australian passport to enter and leave Australia.
> ...


Thank you for the detailed information.


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Does anyone have an idea what the current backlog is? Just got my approval today.


----------



## Ami150 (Jan 6, 2022)

spicyoxtail said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the current backlog is? Just got my approval today.


What is your timeline. When you submitted your application and when was your test?


----------



## spicyoxtail (Jul 23, 2018)

Ami150 said:


> What is your timeline. When you submitted your application and when was your test?


Submitted my application Nov last year and did the test yesterday


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

vinodn007 said:


> Per EOI website -. A grace period of three months is allowed from the date of acquisition of foreign citizenship, for the purpose of travel on an Indian Passport. Therefore, no penalty will be leviable for travel on an Indian passport within three months of acquisition of a foreign passport.
> But please check if you can enter australia on an Indian passport after acquiring Australian citizenship since your PR would be no longer valid.so please call DFA and check before you travel. Might be a good idea to apply passport under urgent request which you could get in 2-3 weeks and then travel.
> *Australian citizens entering and leaving Australia*
> Australian citizens should use their Australian passport to enter and leave Australia.
> ...


Any idea what is the timeline for surrendering Indian passport once you receive Australian passport ?


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Hello Folks,

Last I heard that the Parramatta council has conducted two extraordinary ceremony events covering more than 2000 citizenship aspirants in the last week.

How has the experience been?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

parramarra said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Last I heard that the Parramatta council has conducted two extraordinary ceremony events covering more than 2000 citizenship aspirants in the last week.
> 
> How has the experience been?


Great experience. Took pledge there on 18th may. 2400 people got thier citizenship in 2 days, very well organised. Took 1.5 hrs for whole thing.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

JK684 said:


> Any idea what is the timeline for surrendering Indian passport once you receive Australian passport ?


The whole process of OCI and surrendering passport is taking more than 8 weeks nowdays.

May I know how much time it took for Australian passport from application date?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> The whole process of OCI and surrendering passport is taking more than 8 weeks nowdays.
> 
> May I know how much time it took for Australian passport from application date?


I just applied today. Australia post guy said it will take 6 weeks, my friend got it after 4 weeks


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> The whole process of OCI and surrendering passport is taking more than 8 weeks nowdays.
> 
> May I know how much time it took for Australian passport from application date?


and also it might take 9 to 10 calendar days (or more) for your citizenship details to come in the system (the "Validate" button in passport application)


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

JK684 said:


> and also it might take 9 to 10 calendar days (or more) for your citizenship details to come in the system (the "Validate" button in passport application)


Thanks. Yes the validate button was not working for me as well but I went ahead and put the citizenship number in the form and applied at post office. They accepted my application. I applied after 3 day of my ceremony.


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

18 May done ceremony. But in Immi Account status is “ Approved “ only. Not “ Finalised “. That means passport application not validating the certificate. 

Did any one status changed to finalised those who attended ceremony on 17&18 May.

Please reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

thisisram said:


> 18 May done ceremony. But in Immi Account status is “ Approved “ only. Not “ Finalised “. That means passport application not validating the certificate.
> 
> Did any one status changed to finalised those who attended ceremony on 17&18 May.
> 
> ...


Mine is showing same, ceremony done on 18th. I applied passport on 20th.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

thisisram said:


> 18 May done ceremony. But in Immi Account status is “ Approved “ only. Not “ Finalised “. That means passport application not validating the certificate.
> 
> Did any one status changed to finalised those who attended ceremony on 17&18 May.
> 
> ...


I had my ceremony on the 17th. Application status is still "Approved" but I applied for my passport anyway. I'll be waiting either way so I just went ahead and submitted the application.


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Any body received June 30 ceremony?


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Hello Friends,

Since most of the backlog is cleared now for Parramatta - can someone point me on how/where to check the current backlog stats.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

parramarra said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Since most of the backlog is cleared now for Parramatta - can someone point me on how/where to check the current backlog stats.


You can track this FOI request (once DHA provide the info to the person who requested it, it will take at least a month I guess) for the latest stats - Number of people waiting for ceremony at Parramatta and Blacktown Councils till 31 May 2022 - a Freedom of Information request to Department of Home Affairs


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Glad I found this thread. Thanks whoever created it and everyone for updating 

My citizenship was approved on March 17, 2022. Any chance of getting the ceremony invitation for June 30  or is it going to be October  or later ?


----------



## DisCus (9 mo ago)

balajimkala said:


> Glad I found this thread. Thanks whoever created it and everyone for updating  My citizenship was approved on March 17, 2022. Any chance of getting the ceremony invitation for June 30  or is it going to be October  or later ?


 when did you apply for your citizenship Bala?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

DisCus said:


> when did you apply for your citizenship Bala?


September 27, 2021.
My signature has all the dates.


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Has anyone received an invite for 30 June ceremony? I was hoping they’d start sending out the invites today.


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

misterV said:


> Has anyone received an invite for 30 June ceremony? I was hoping they’d start sending out the invites today.


 Hi misterV, I have received the invite today for 30 June. I applied on 2 June 2021, took the test on 4 April, application was approved on 14 April. I wish everyone the best, this forum has been especially helpful for me.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi misterV, I have received the invite today for 30 June. I applied on 2 June 2021, took the test on 4 April, application was approved on 14 April. I wish everyone the best, this forum has been especially helpful for me.


Congratulations.

Wow, that's 11 months! I was hoping to get the invite for June 30. Probably now I'll expect it for October since there are no more ceremonies for the next three months.


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

TheAstralSoul said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Wow, that's 11 months! I was hoping to get the invite for June 30. Probably now I'll expect it for October since there are no more ceremonies for the next three months.


Hi TheAstralSoul, I saw on Parramatta Council Website that they have added 16 August as well!


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi TheAstralSoul, I saw on Parramatta Council Website that they have added 16 August as well!


Aw, Yes! Thanks for the info, @Dante2022.


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi misterV, I have received the invite today for 30 June. I applied on 2 June 2021, took the test on 4 April, application was approved on 14 April. I wish everyone the best, this forum has been especially helpful for me.


Thanks Dante, i just got invited too. I was initially invited for 18 May but couldn’t attend as I was overseas. I applied 5 June 2021 and was approved on 24 Jan 2022. Goodluck to everyone still waiting for the invite.


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi TheAstralSoul, for April approval applicant got invitation. You should get before. Is something I missing?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

iskapalli said:


> Hi TheAstralSoul, for April approval applicant got invitation. You should get before. Is something I missing?


From this thread, there's only one person who got it and as someone else already commented, it must be a case where they're attending the ceremony with another earlier applicant.

Or people whose citizenship application started way early in 2021. I submitted my citizenship application on Sep 2021.


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

I got the invite for June 30.
Application date 12 October 2021, Interview and Approval date May 26, 2022


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

AusPat2013 said:


> I got the invite for June 30.
> Application date 12 October 2021, Interview and Approval date May 26, 2022


Congratulations, @AusPat2013. May I know
1. When did you receive the invitation?
2. Do you have a co-applicant whose application has been approved earlier?

I'll probably call them to check what's going on with my application since my application was on Sep 2021 and test & approval on March 2022.


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

I received it today. No co-applicant


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

rc12 said:


> I had my ceremony on the 17th. Application status is still "Approved" but I applied for my passport anyway. I'll be waiting either way so I just went ahead and submitted the application.


Hi @rc12 , @javed16692 @JK684 how are your passport applications going? Were there any problems for the officer in finding your information on the system? understand that you guys have applied for the passport a few days after the ceremony. I am planning to do the same as well. Thanks


----------



## darktranquillity (Feb 6, 2018)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi @rc12 , @javed16692 @JK684 how are your passport applications going? Were there any problems for the officer in finding your information on the system? understand that you guys have applied for the passport a few days after the ceremony. I am planning to do the same as well. Thanks


I have seen people applying for the passport on the same day of the ceremony or the next day of the ceremony and they had no problem in getting the passport. The problem is are we going to get the citizenship certificate on the date of the ceremony.


----------



## bt73 (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone. To those who recently attended the ceremony, how many guests were you allowed to bring?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi @rc12 , @javed16692 @JK684 how are your passport applications going? Were there any problems for the officer in finding your information on the system? understand that you guys have applied for the passport a few days after the ceremony. I am planning to do the same as well. Thanks


it is still in "Under Assessment" status. I was able to validate my details in the system 10 calendar days after my ceremony.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi @rc12 , @javed16692 @JK684 how are your passport applications going? Were there any problems for the officer in finding your information on the system? understand that you guys have applied for the passport a few days after the ceremony. I am planning to do the same as well. Thanks


I'm still waiting for it. Online dashboard says it's "Under assessment".

I don't know what you mean by "Were there any problems for the officer in finding your information on the system?". The AusPost staff don't do this. They only make copies of your original documents and send them off to the passport office. They don't need to check for my citizenship status in any system.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks like all the Ceremony backlog now transferred to Passport back log - "under assessment" for 5 weeks !


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

thewall said:


> Looks like all the Ceremony backlog now transferred to Passport back log - "under assessment" for 5 weeks !


True- mine is under assessment status and 6 weeks since lodged.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

thewall said:


> Looks like all the Ceremony backlog now transferred to Passport back log - "under assessment" for 5 weeks !


yes true with all the mega ceremonies we had in NSW, a lot of new passport applications are in now  , plus the passport renewal applications after the international borders were reopened


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi @rc12 , @javed16692 @JK684 how are your passport applications going? Were there any problems for the officer in finding your information on the system? understand that you guys have applied for the passport a few days after the ceremony. I am planning to do the same as well. Thanks


There is no issue, you can apply on same day of citizenship ceremony, you just need citizenship number which is mentioned on thw certificate. This is 6th week and my passport application is still under assessment.
I got my daughter’s passport in 5 weeks though. We applied together.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> There is no issue, you can apply on same day of citizenship ceremony, you just need citizenship number which is mentioned on thw certificate. This is 6th week and my passport application is still under assessment.
> I got my daughter’s passport in 5 weeks though. We applied together.


Interesting I applied passport for me and my 2 kids together: mine changed to passport issued in 7th week while no update for the kids application!


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Interesting I applied passport for me and my 2 kids together: mine changed to passport issued in 7th week while no update for the kids application!


Ohh okay, thats interesting.
What date did you lodge the application on? From which office did u lodge it?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lodged 5th May in adelaide-SA passport office. 



javed16692 said:


> Ohh okay, thats interesting.
> What date did you lodge the application on? From which office did u lodge it?


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

vinodn007 said:


> Lodged 5th May in adelaide-SA passport office.


I see. I lodged it from Sydney NSW 20th May.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Apologies for the typo- I applied at the post office in adelaide and not passport office. 



javed16692 said:


> I see. I lodged it from Sydney NSW 20th May.


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone applied their passport in Sydney recently and heard back on the application? How many weeks it took?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> I see. I lodged it from Sydney NSW 20th May.


Ok I am near by, 21st May


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

JK684 said:


> Ok I am near by, 21st May


Cool, whats your application status? Still under assessment?
Pls update us when it’s issued.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> Cool, whats your application status? Still under assessment?
> Pls update us when it’s issued.


Sure, yes still in "under assessment" status


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Received a notification yesterday saying that my passport has been issued. Exactly six weeks after I applied.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

rc12 said:


> Received a notification yesterday saying that my passport has been issued. Exactly six weeks after I applied.


what was your date of application ? May 17th ?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

javed16692 said:


> Cool, whats your application status? Still under assessment?
> Pls update us when it’s issued.


Got SMS this evening - "We have sent your Passport by registered post. Check your e-mail for the tracking number". Exactly 40 days (ie almost 6 weeks) after applying.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Did anyone from the group attend ceremony today?


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> Did anyone from the group attend ceremony today?


Hi @dbimmigrant84 I attended the ceremony on 30th June. It was a big ceremony. According to the flyer, 1200 ppl were receiving citizenship on that day. Citizenship certificates were given on the day as well.


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi @dbimmigrant84 I attended the ceremony on 30th June. It was a big ceremony. According to the flyer, 1200 ppl were receiving citizenship on that day. Citizenship certificates were given on the day as well.


Congratulations 👏


----------



## BahamaBaby (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I applied For my citizenship in paramatta council in February. Based on progress with other applications on the tracker, I anticipate I will be called for interview by the end of august. With this timeline, when would I approximately get a call for ceremony given the big backlog was cleared out recently. Also, do we need to wait until Australian passport is in hand before travel? I need to travel soon after and was wondering if the express service of 2-5 business days would allow me to get my passport quicker.


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

BahamaBaby said:


> Hi everyone. I applied For my citizenship in paramatta council in February. Based on progress with other applications on the tracker, I anticipate I will be called for interview by the end of august. With this timeline, when would I approximately get a call for ceremony given the big backlog was cleared out recently. Also, do we need to wait until Australian passport is in hand before travel? I need to travel soon after and was wondering if the express service of 2-5 business days would allow me to get my passport quicker.


Ceremony times waiting can varying based on how many ceremonies and people are covered. If you need to travel soon after ceremony and also received your certificate then you can get the passport using the express service as that will be much much quicker than standard applications as there is a huge backlog and minimum 6 weeks wait times.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

BahamaBaby said:


> Hi everyone. I applied For my citizenship in paramatta council in February. Based on progress with other applications on the tracker, I anticipate I will be called for interview by the end of august. With this timeline, when would I approximately get a call for ceremony given the big backlog was cleared out recently. Also, do we need to wait until Australian passport is in hand before travel? I need to travel soon after and was wondering if the express service of 2-5 business days would allow me to get my passport quicker.


When do you need to travel? The next ceremony after August is on 18 October.

You could also look into a declaratory visa - https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/form-listing/forms/931.pdf


----------



## javed16692 (Jun 18, 2018)

JK684 said:


> Got SMS this evening - "We have sent your Passport by registered post. Check your e-mail for the tracking number". Exactly 40 days (ie almost 6 weeks) after applying.


Thanks mate, we got ours too, Just exactly after 6 weeks


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

Finally!








P.S: Even though my citizenship test was at Parramatta, I realize now that I am not part of Parramatta council at all


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Friends,

I have one query.please clarify
In the application I mention councel as parramatta. But I have written the test in below address.
Sydney CBD Office
Upper Ground Floor, 26 Lee Street Sydney NSW 2000
Do I get the ceremony invitation from parramatta or above address?


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

iskapalli said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have one query.please clarify
> In the application I mention councel as parramatta. But I have written the test in below address.
> ...


*My experience: *I had mentioned Hornsby Shire Council as my council since I live in Hornsby. But I received the test on Paramatta council. While I was expecting the ceremony invitation from Paramatta, I just received the invitation from Hornsby. 
So I believe you'll receive the ceremony invitation from Paramatta council.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

iskapalli said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have one query.please clarify
> In the application I mention councel as parramatta. But I have written the test in below address.
> ...


Depends what local council area you live in


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

TheAstralSoul said:


> *My experience: *I had mentioned Hornsby Shire Council as my council since I live in Hornsby. But I received the test on Paramatta council. While I was expecting the ceremony invitation from Paramatta, I just received the invitation from Hornsby.
> So I believe you'll receive the ceremony invitation from Paramatta council.


You did not receive the test invite from Parramatta council. You received the invite from Department of Home Affairs to take the citizenship test at their Parramatta CBD office.

Citizenship ceremonies are conducted by the local council where the applicant lives in. I have a friend who took her citizenship test in Sydney CBD, moved to Melbourne, and attended a citizenship ceremony by her local council there.


----------



## TheAstralSoul (Mar 15, 2016)

rc12 said:


> You did not receive the test invite from Parramatta council. You received the invite from Department of Home Affairs to take the citizenship test at their Parramatta CBD office.
> 
> Citizenship ceremonies are conducted by the local council where the applicant lives in. I have a friend who took her citizenship test in Sydney CBD, moved to Melbourne, and attended a citizenship ceremony by her local council there.


I realized it today


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

ceremony invite is for your local council you live in where ceremony is conducted .it has nothing to do with where you give your interview/test.



iskapalli said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have one query.please clarify
> In the application I mention councel as parramatta. But I have written the test in below address.
> ...


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for your reply.I am staying in Stratified.but I mentioned in the application councel as parramatta. Now which councel invite me?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Interesting. Let’s see what happened in your case. However I think you are likely to get invite from council based on your address on file at approval. Keep the forum posted please.


iskapalli said:


> Thanks for your reply.I am staying in Stratified.but I mentioned in the application councel as parramatta. Now which councel invite me?


----------



## Dante2022 (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, just want to give you guys an update. I attended citizenship ceremony last Thursday (30 June) and applied for a passport (paid extra for express) at the post office on the same day as the ceremony. Today (5 July) I got an sms from the passport office notifying me that they have shipped my passport.


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

Dante2022 said:


> Hi everyone, just want to give you guys an update. I attended citizenship ceremony last Thursday (30 June) and applied for a passport (paid extra for express) at the post office on the same day as the ceremony. Today (5 July) I got an sms from the passport office notifying me that they have shipped my passport.


I was just about to post an update as well! I did exactly the same thing you did and got the sms this evening too. I think it just proves that you don’t need to wait 10 days post ceremony to apply for a passport.


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

iskapalli said:


> Thanks for your reply.I am staying in Stratified.but I mentioned in the application councel as parramatta. Now which councel invite me?


As we've said a number of times, whichever council you live in. And again, nominating a Home Affairs test location (which you did during the application) is not the same as nominating a council for citizenship ceremony.


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

I sent an email to councel. I got below response 


Dear Srinvasu

In relation to invitations these are issued through Department of Home Affairs.

Please contact the Department directly to find out where your name is sitting on the current waitlist.

Regards, Jackie

*Jacqueline Tafokitau *
Executive Assistant to Mayor & Councillors
*T: *02 9911 9916
*E: *[email protected]
2 Conder Street, Burwood, NSW, 2134


----------



## bt73 (9 mo ago)

Hello, has any of you requested to change their names after getting their certificates?


----------



## tttn1310 (7 mo ago)

misterV said:


> I was just about to post an update as well! I did exactly the same thing you did and got the sms this evening too. I think it just proves that you don’t need to wait 10 days post ceremony to apply for a passport.


Hi @misterV did you receive the citizenship certificate at the ceremony? Did you start the online application first and have the certificate verified online before heading out to post office?


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Unless your application status is changed from approved to finalised n immiaccount the certificate generally doesn’t get validated online during passport application. However you can key the details and continue application even if doesn’t get validated. Application Allows you to progress. Hope that answers. What is important is having the certificate in person and post office will verify and scan that and attach to your application anyways. 



tttn1310 said:


> Hi @misterV did you receive the citizenship certificate at the ceremony? Did you start the online application first and have the certificate verified online before heading out to post office?


----------



## misterV (Mar 18, 2017)

tttn1310 said:


> Hi @misterV did you receive the citizenship certificate at the ceremony? Did you start the online application first and have the certificate verified online before heading out to post office?


I did receive the certificate at the ceremony. When I was completing the online application, the certificate failed the verification but you can still proceed as long as you have your certificate and you entered the correct details. As long as the details match against your certificate, AusPost will process it. Hope this helps!


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Has anyone who attended citizenship test during May and June 2022 received ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council? Please let me know.

My status 
# Application date: December 2021
# citizenship test and approval date: June 28, 2022
# citizenship ceremony: waiting for invitation


----------



## hassan2sheriff (Feb 14, 2019)

Gaurav Marwah said:


> Friend's case:
> Cumberland council
> Approved Feb 2022
> Ceremony Invite March 2022
> ...


Not sure to what extent this statistic is correct. I applied in March from Cumberland council, still waiting for a response.


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

econvet said:


> Has anyone who attended citizenship test during May and June 2022 received ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council? Please let me know.
> 
> My status
> # Application date: December 2021
> ...


I am awaiting on receiving ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council. Hope you got your by now!

My status
# Application date: November 2021
# citizenship test and approval date: July 04, 2022
# citizenship ceremony: waiting for invitation


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

I am awaiting to receive ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council. Has anyone who attended citizenship test during May and June 2022 received ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council? Please let me know.

My status
# Application date: November 2021
# citizenship test and approval date: July 04, 2022
# citizenship ceremony: waiting for invitation


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Gopal_P said:


> I am awaiting to receive ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council. Has anyone who attended citizenship test during May and June 2022 received ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council? Please let me know.
> 
> My status
> # Application date: November 2021
> ...





Gopal_P said:


> I am awaiting to receive ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council. Has anyone who attended citizenship test during May and June 2022 received ceremony invite for August from Parramatta council? Please let me know.
> 
> My status
> # Application date: November 2021
> ...


So far I’ve not heard from them. Hopefully, we will receive the invite in the next week. Let me know when you receive an update.


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

econvet said:


> So far I’ve not heard from them. Hopefully, we will receive the invite in the next week. Let me know when you receive an update.


 I am also waiting for the invite. Let's update once we receive the invite. Application: Dec'21 Test and Approval: Jun'22 Ceremoney: Waiting


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Sam NZ said:


> I am also waiting for the invite. Let's update once we receive the invite. Application: Dec'21 Test and Approval: Jun'22 Ceremoney: Waiting


Hi Sam NZ,
I don’t understand why they took such long time for approval? You should had the ceremony much earlier. Given the recent trends, for sure you will be called for August ceremony.


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

Hi Econvet,

Thank you for your reply, I am really hoping for August's ceremony as I will be traveling overseas in Sep-Oct.
Maybe you misread my application & test and approval date. I have updated; 

Application: Dec'21 
Test and Approval: Jun'22 
Ceremony: Waiting


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has received the ceremony invites yet for 16th Aug 22 event in Parramatta?
Anxiously waiting


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received the ceremony invites yet for 16th Aug 22 event in Parramatta?
> Anxiously waiting


I am awaiting for the ceremony invite as well. It will be a big relief, if they send it out sooner.


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

Let's hope we all get invites next week!!!

Sending positive vibes


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Does anyone know if the upcoming ceremony will revert to previous ceremony sizes (300); or will it be a massive one too like May and June; this time they didn't say whether August 16 will include 3 ceremonies or just one, hence it might not be massive ; my approval was on 30 July so I am not keeping my hopes up; but good luck to everyone ahead of me !!


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

Last update from official sources:

As at 27 May 2022, there were 1,115 people whose applications for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and were waiting to be attend
an Australian citizenship ceremony at City of Parramatta Council (NSW). None of these had been al ocated to a ceremony.


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

Applied in Oct 2021 and finally got approved on July 30th - the last mile and it seems to be the toughest!


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Baaddshah said:


> Last update from official sources:
> 
> As at 27 May 2022, there were 1,115 people whose applications for Australian citizenship by conferral had been approved and were waiting to be attend
> an Australian citizenship ceremony at City of Parramatta Council (NSW). None of these had been al ocated to a ceremony.


But we do know that the June 30 ceremony had 1200 people (many probably received their invitation after May 27), so probably most of that backlog already cleared


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

Hopefullly! With a ceremony planned in 2 weeks - Home Affairs should have already sent out invites by now?


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Baaddshah said:


> Hopefullly! With a ceremony planned in 2 weeks - Home Affairs should have already sent out invites by now?


For May and June ceremonies most individuals in this forum received the invitation 15 days before the ceremony. Still, I’m optimistic…we’ll get it.. May be tomorrow?


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

I got my approval on 29 July, any hopes that i will get the invite for Aug 18 ceremony.


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

Anybody got ceremony invite yet?


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Exactly; the only scenario I can imagine is that he ceremony is small, (300), and they've already sent the invitations including old and new approvals, but none of them happen to be here on the forum  ; which is unlikely; I'm waiting for the other forum members here (from May and June) who'll hopefully receive an invite soon and update us.

I actually called Paramatta council this morning to try to understand what's happening on the 16th; I couldn't get beyond the first staff member who didn't tell me much other than ''the Department invites, the Department does the ceremony, The Department etc.''; and told me about the venue capacity statistics; didn't say if it was one or more ceremonies. He did say that the invites are presumably already sent for the 16th Aug, but I couldn't take his word for it 100% as he didn't seem like the ceremony specialist there. 

My understanding from other councils is, before every ceremony, the contact the Home Affairs and tell them: ''We're conferring XX people, send us XX names based on your waiting list''. So council determines size, Home affairs determines who gets invited. Let's hope the council is maintaining the aggressive momentum to clear all the backlog !!




econvet said:


> For May and June ceremonies most individuals in this forum received the invitation 15 days before the ceremony. Still, I’m optimistic…we’ll get it.. May be tomorrow?


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> Let's hope we all get invites next week!!!
> 
> Sending positive vibes





Greyzone said:


> Exactly; the only scenario I can imagine is that he ceremony is small, (300), and they've already sent the invitations including old and new approvals, but none of them happen to be here on the forum  ; which is unlikely; I'm waiting for the other forum members here (from May and June) who'll hopefully receive an invite soon and update us.
> 
> I actually called Paramatta council this morning to try to understand what's happening on the 16th; I couldn't get beyond the first staff member who didn't tell me much other than ''the Department invites, the Department does the ceremony, The Department etc.''; and told me about the venue capacity statistics; didn't say if it was one or more ceremonies. He did say that the invites are presumably already sent for the 16th Aug, but I couldn't take his word for it 100% as he didn't seem like the ceremony specialist there.
> 
> My understanding from other councils is, before every ceremony, the contact the Home Affairs and tell them: ''We're conferring XX people, send us XX names based on your waiting list''. So council determines size, Home affairs determines who gets invited. Let's hope the council is maintaining the aggressive momentum to clear all the backlog !!


I have got tentative confirmation 2 weeks before from Dept. saying that they have put me in me 16th August ceremony. But havnt received the invite yet, let’s hope that Council havnt started sending invite yet and will start from tomorrow.


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

When did you pass your citizenship test? When did you apply for the citizenship application?


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Ayansh said:


> When did you pass your citizenship test? When did you apply for the citizenship application?


Approval on 11th July and Dept email on 18th July about tentative confirmation for Aug ceremony.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> I am also waiting for the invite. Let's update once we receive the invite. Application: Dec'21 Test and Approval: Jun'22 Ceremoney: Waiting


Exact dates for me too. Please update if you happen to get the invite today. TIA


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

Anyone got Invitation yet?

My timeline
Application - Dec 2021
Test/interview approved - 08th July
Ceremony Invitation - waiting 
Hope we get Invitation sooner


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> I have got tentative confirmation 2 weeks before from Dept. saying that they have put me in me 16th August ceremony. But havnt received the invite yet, let’s hope that Council havnt started sending invite yet and will start from tomorrow.





rkumar_N said:


> Approval on 11th July and Dept email on 18th July about tentative confirmation for Aug ceremony.


did you request an urgent ceremony?


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

econvet said:


> did you request an urgent ceremony?


No, I haven't received 

Strangely, I haven't heard from any group where anyone received the invite for 16th Aug ceremony so far, not sure whats happening.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

econvet said:


> did you request an urgent ceremony?


Yes, I have requested urgent ceremony.


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Yes, I have requested urgent ceremony.


That explain. You will receive the invite soon. My friend in Brisbane told me exactly your story. Let’s know when you receive it.


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

How can we request for urgent ceremony? I got approval in June and didn't the invite yet.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> How can we request for urgent ceremony? I got approval in June and didn't the invite yet.


well there are specific reasons which are qualified to request urgent ceremony . You can refer URL for more details.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Approval on 11th July and Dept email on 18th July about tentative confirmation for Aug ceremony.


Hey, which council have you lodged the application from?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> I have got tentative confirmation 2 weeks before from Dept. saying that they have put me in me 16th August ceremony. But havnt received the invite yet, let’s hope that Council havnt started sending invite yet and will start from tomorrow.


Hey Rkumar, pls update if you get the invite. Amongst all of us you are the only one who has got a tentative invite for 16-Aug although your approval was later than mine (23-June). Hope for the best


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

paragpathak123 said:


> Hey Rkumar, pls update if you get the invite. Amongst all of us you are the only one who has got a tentative invite for 16-Aug although your approval was later than mine (23-June). Hope for the best


I haven't received the invite


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

I am hoping the reason for the delay is they're waiting to accumulate more approvals so they can invite as many people as possible in a large ceremony, but maybe I am dreaming. For those interested, I found an interesting data point in a meeting minutes summary of a council meeting in April, and they talk about the urgency of addressing ceremony delays and state the following: 

'' *That *Council note in the first quarter of 2022, Home Affairs approved 1,487 applicants to the City of Parramatta LGA waitlist, and it is anticipated another 1,487 will be approved in the second quarter of 2022.'' 



Late Items Agenda of Council - Tuesday, 26 April 2022



So on average 500 people are being approved and added monthly to the waitlist


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Another data point:

My wife submitted her application in December 2021, had her test in June, and got approval on June 24. Hoping to get the ceremony invite for August 16.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

The blog is silent today. Did anybody get the invite for ceremony.


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

Not yet


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Sam NZ said:


> Not yet


The same here.


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Is anyone planning to call someone at the council (if they know the best person, or specifically the Civic Staff and Protocol Unit), just to confirm the ceremony is still happening, and whether invites were already sent to a limited number of people?

I'll give it until tomorrow, as last time invites were sent up to 12 days prior to ceremony. So maybe will try and give a call tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

No invite just. Timelines as below:

Applied - Dec'21
Test & Approved - June'22
Ceremony Awaited


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

I called them today morning and they are giving the same answer as Home Affairs are separate to Ceremony scheduling company/team nd they don't have visibility. They are requesting to email an enquiry to Home Affairs, if the Approval date is more than 6 months, otherwise they say the response is as per posted on the website.


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Greyzone said:


> Is anyone planning to call someone at the council (if they know the best person, or specifically the Civic Staff and Protocol Unit), just to confirm the ceremony is still happening, and whether invites were already sent to a limited number of people?
> 
> I'll give it until tomorrow, as last time invites were sent up to 12 days prior to ceremony. So maybe will try and give a call tomorrow afternoon.


I called yesterday with the standard number available in council website. It seems the guy did not have any clue and referred me to the website. It is good idea to call if anyone knows the section handling the ceremony.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Greyzone said:


> I am hoping the reason for the delay is they're waiting to accumulate more approvals so they can invite as many people as possible in a large ceremony, but maybe I am dreaming. For those interested, I found an interesting data point in a meeting minutes summary of a council meeting in April, and they talk about the urgency of addressing ceremony delays and state the following:
> 
> '' *That *Council note in the first quarter of 2022, Home Affairs approved 1,487 applicants to the City of Parramatta LGA waitlist, and it is anticipated another 1,487 will be approved in the second quarter of 2022.''
> 
> ...


If that's the case and if August is skipped the the next one would be in Oct'22. That's a long wait


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Again, the key is how big these ceremonies are; if they are 1200+, all of us will be invited in August (or October latest); If they're back to 300, the backlog will start building up again and we'll wait forever again


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

I called up HA yesterday, was asking about invitation to the ceremony..the bloke there was quite convinced it would be a miracle if I get one in Oct let alone Aug...


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Has anyone done the math to figure out how many people are waiting for ceremony in Parramatta council?


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Baaddshah said:


> I called up HA yesterday, was asking about invitation to the ceremony..the bloke there was quite convinced it would be a miracle if I get one in Oct let alone Aug...


Did he tell you this tip based on you being in Parramatta Council? or based on the general guidance of 3-6 months that they have to stick by with people who call? They usually can't give specific estimates, but try to manage expectations. 

I had a similar experience when I called sometime back about test invites, and when I told the lady that I applied 7 months ago, she said ''Oh way too early, current estimates are 15 months, 20 months, etc. so you need to wait more'' They didn't even know the vast difference in processing time between states, and I didn't tell her I get more information from a public online forum  

Someone here approved on May 26 was invited to June 30 ceremony, so I don't see a reason why we shouldn't keep our hopes up. Especially once we confirm how big the ceremony is.


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

He did ask me which state I was calling and I told him about Parramatta council having a ceremony on 16th August. Yes, the answer is pretty standard and doesn't mean much, but I am mentally preparing myself for Oct or Nov session now....


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> I haven't received the invite


Hi Rkumar_R,
is there any updates from your side. If you didn’t receive it, I think it is time to call the immigration office to get the details. You have a valid reason to ask them. Cheers


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

econvet said:


> Hi Rkumar_R,
> is there any updates from your side. If you didn’t receive it, I think it is time to call the immigration office to get the details. You have a valid reason to ask them. Cheers


Hello Guys,

Still no news on my invite and now I dont have hope that I will get if there is a Aug ceremony.
I have responded to the same confirmation email 2 days back to DHA but no updates on it either.

Disappointed...


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Still no news on my invite and now I dont have hope that I will get if there is a Aug ceremony.
> I have responded to the same confirmation email 2 days back to DHA but no updates on it either.
> ...


Thanks for the updates


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

I called DHA today morning to see whether Aug 16th Ceremony is still on. Their response is that, they can only check Applicant information; if applicant has not received any invite or not and they can’t confirm whether the Ceremony is on or not.
I also checked whether they can share Ceremony teams contact details or put me through. They were unable to do that either.
Looks like, DHA hotline, can only share details that is already on the website and on our immi account. Nothing further.


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

Wouldn't the council be able to verify details such as how many people will be invited for the ceremony etc? Its only 2 weeks away now and probably all invites sent


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Gopal_P said:


> I called DHA today morning to see whether Aug 16th Ceremony is still on. Their response is that, they can only check Applicant information; if applicant has not received any invite or not and they can’t confirm whether the Ceremony is on or not.
> I also checked whether they can share Ceremony teams contact details or put me through. They were unable to do that either.
> Looks like, DHA hotline, can only share details that is already on the website and on our immi account. Nothing further.


What number did you connected on with DHA and how much was the wait time?


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> What number did you connected on with DHA and how much was the wait time?


131880 and normally only 10 to 15 mins wait.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Guys,

just got email response from DHA which explains a lot-
"Please note that 16th of Aug Ceremony was tentative date and subject to change. Due to unforeseen circumstances this ceremony will be rescheduled."


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

We called the DHA today and they said we are not invited for any ceremony yet. How legit is it that DHA would verify this over phone correctly (they did take our application number)?

I suspect that Parramatta council ceremony on August 16 might not even be happening if tentatively invited people like @rkumar_N (who had an urgent request) haven't gotten official invites yet. Or maybe we can wait to see if something changes by the end of this week.


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

Don't know whether to be happy or worried...! Maybe they are planning a big event now instead..fingers crossed! Thank you everyone for the inputs and discussions!


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Guys,
> 
> just got email response from DHA which explains a lot-
> "Please note that 16th of Aug Ceremony was tentative date and subject to change. Due to unforeseen circumstances this ceremony will be rescheduled."


Thanks, That’s very helpful!


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Guys,
> 
> just got email response from DHA which explains a lot-
> "Please note that 16th of Aug Ceremony was tentative date and subject to change. Due to unforeseen circumstances this ceremony will be rescheduled."


Thanks for letting us know. Really helpful.


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

I think the above email from DHA is as close as we could get to the fact.

However, I did call the Riverside Theaters, and asked about the Aug 16 ceremony. They confirmed that it's still "there" and therefore should go ahead. But wouldn't take their word as they might not have been updated from the council/DHA.

What was useful is they said "the ceremony booked at 10:30 a.m.", meaning they intended it to be one (small) ceremony of 300 probably, and not a mega event with 3 ceremonies back to back like May and June. But could be speculating.


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Greyzone said:


> I think the above email from DHA is as close as we could get to the fact.
> 
> However, I did call the Riverside Theaters, and asked about the Aug 16 ceremony. They confirmed that it's still "there" and therefore should go ahead. But wouldn't take their word as they might not have been updated from the council/DHA.
> 
> What was useful is they said "the ceremony booked at 10:30 a.m.", meaning they intended it to be one (small) ceremony of 300 probably, and not a mega event with 3 ceremonies back to back like May and June. But could be speculating.


We called and got the same reply that Aug 16 ceremony is still on track. Could mean a couple of things:
1. They simply read the date from the site which still shows Aug 16.
2. The DHA email above is specifically intended to @rkumar_N (i.e., due to unforeseen circumstances, only their date needs to be rescheduled). But this doesn't make sense as it was an urgent request; it would mean people with 'non-urgent' requests were prioritized.

So yeah, I imagine #1 is more likely and ceremony is indeed rescheduled. I just hope they don't completely cancel it altogether.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

“Due to unforeseen circumstances this ceremony will be rescheduled.”

See above is complete sentence from the DHA email and it looks to me that 16th August ceremony isn’t happening anymore.

Also, cannot see any single person even on the immi tracker who has updated about the ceremony date. All is mystery now 🙂


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

rkumar_N said:


> “Due to unforeseen circumstances this ceremony will be rescheduled.”
> 
> See above is complete sentence from the DHA email and it looks to me that 16th August ceremony isn’t happening anymore.
> 
> Also, cannot see any single person even on the immi tracker who has updated about the ceremony date. All is mystery now 🙂


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Do we have any email for department for citizenship related queries?


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

We reached out to the council multiple times today and they seemed pretty adamant that the ceremony was happening. Very strange.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

ssps said:


> We reached out to the council multiple times today and they seemed pretty adamant that the ceremony was happening. Very strange.


Probably the invite volume is less in that case  Sad


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Hello Guys,

just checking if anyone heard anything on the ceremony yet?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys, just checking if anyone heard anything on the ceremony yet?


 Nope


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> just checking if anyone heard anything on the ceremony yet?


Nope


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> just checking if anyone heard anything on the ceremony yet?


Nothing so far


----------



## Gopal_P (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> just checking if anyone heard anything on the ceremony yet?


Nothing yet


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> just checking if anyone heard anything on the ceremony yet?


Is there any way you can reach out to DHA regarding when the ceremony has been rescheduled to (assuming it is)? It would answer a lot of questions all of us have. Would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

ssps said:


> Is there any way you can reach out to DHA regarding when the ceremony has been rescheduled to (assuming it is)? It would answer a lot of questions all of us have. Would greatly appreciate it!


I have responded to their last email already, awaiting their response.


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

We reached out to Deputy Lord Mayor, and he responded that the ceremony has been postponed to October 18.

The August 16 ceremony has been basically cancelled. So much so for promising to have ceremonies every 2 months. Sigh...


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Ya I wish they've really ''postponed'' it to September for example; now that it's cancelled, we'll have to hope for two large ceremonies in October and November. And I hope whoever continues to be in touch with the Lord Mayor and the council pressure them further to increase the capacities.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

I am still not in the queue for ceremony as i am still waiting for test invite.. but looks like they cancelled 16 Aug ceremony, may be because of not enough people in the waiting list.. I dig some of FOIs and post from Mayor,,, Looks like they might have only few hundreds people (35 + approval given in months of June and July)


----------



## SelinaT211 (5 mo ago)

I got the Approval on 26 Jul 22. Still waiting for the Ceremony letter. Hope it can be fitted on Aug but seems like it will never happen


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> I am still not in the queue for ceremony as i am still waiting for test invite.. but looks like they cancelled 16 Aug ceremony, may be because of not enough people in the waiting list.. I dig some of FOIs and post from Mayor,,, Looks like they might have only few hundreds people (35 + approval given in months of June and July)
> 
> View attachment 101996


I think there should be more than 35 pending applicants and may be less than 300 considering approval in July month.
But if we assume this is the case, department could not allocate me confirmed slot for Aug when I requested them for urgent ceremony possible meaning they were not sure if my application can be accommodated or not - which contradicts above scenario.
Anyways now its long wait for Oct


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> I am still not in the queue for ceremony as i am still waiting for test invite.. but looks like they cancelled 16 Aug ceremony, may be because of not enough people in the waiting list.. I dig some of FOIs and post from Mayor,,, Looks like they might have only few hundreds people (35 + approval given in months of June and July)
> 
> View attachment 101996


I would say their expectation is ~150 approvals per month, given that they plan to hold ceremonies every 2 months and Riverside Theatres holds 300 people in a single ceremony. And Parramatta doesn't feel like a council where the number of approvals underperform the expected approval numbers. So realistically, they should have had at least around 335 people in the waitlist for the August 16 ceremony. Just look at the number of people who are active in this small forum.

Holding ceremonies regularly is how you prevent backlog from growing uncontrollably large and how you avoid the need to have mass ceremony days.


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Greyzone said:


> I am hoping the reason for the delay is they're waiting to accumulate more approvals so they can invite as many people as possible in a large ceremony, but maybe I am dreaming. For those interested, I found an interesting data point in a meeting minutes summary of a council meeting in April, and they talk about the urgency of addressing ceremony delays and state the following:
> 
> '' *That *Council note in the first quarter of 2022, Home Affairs approved 1,487 applicants to the City of Parramatta LGA waitlist, and it is anticipated another 1,487 will be approved in the second quarter of 2022.''
> 
> ...


I am replying to a post I shared earlier about recent council meeting minutes, where they clearly forecast around 500 approvals per month in the second quarter; assuming the same trend continues until September, there, will be around 2000 additional candidates by end of September (June + July + August + Sep + whoever was left from previous backlogs). Jun and July approvals may be invited in October. Aug+ Sep approvals may be invited in November, and so on. This is just a potential scenario estimate from my end based on everything we know and assuming a large day of ceremonies on each of Oct 18 and Nov 7 (i.e. 3 ceremonies back to back on each day, like May and June).


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Greyzone said:


> I am replying to a post I shared earlier about recent council meeting minutes, where they clearly forecast around 500 approvals per month in the second quarter; assuming the same trend continues until September, there, will be around 2000 additional candidates by end of September (June + July + August + Sep + whoever was left from previous backlogs). Jun and July approvals may be invited in October. Aug+ Sep approvals may be invited in November, and so on. This is just a potential scenario estimate from my end based on everything we know and assuming a large day of ceremonies on each of Oct 18 and Nov 7 (i.e. 3 ceremonies back to back on each day, like May and June).


Yeah, makes sense. I was thrown off by the conservative numbers above. It was definitely in their best interests to keep the August ceremony. This is like not studying for the entire semester and cramming the night before the exams.

Even if they have 6 ceremonies across the remaining 2 scheduled dates, some (most?) October approvals will have to wait until next year. And this is assuming the best case. So effectively the waiting period between interview approval and ceremony date is ~3-4 months on average at current pace (assuming they have 6 ceremonies where they approve 2400 people in total). It's better than what it was at the start of the year, but still not too great.


----------



## Baaddshah (6 mo ago)

My friend just gave his test and was approved, however, since his wife did not get invite and he discussed his plan to go overseas in Dec - they clearly said don't worry about it, his citizenship will only happen next year....! His test was earlier this month...so, getting tight now I would say.


----------



## SelinaT211 (5 mo ago)

Does anyone have an idea whether the 16th Aug 2022 Ceremony been held or cancelled?


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Update: I just received the citizenship ceremony invitation for the 20th Sep from DHA. The ceremony will be in Auburn Gallipoli Youth Centre. Good luck every one


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

econvet said:


> Update: I just received the citizenship ceremony invitation for the 20th Sep from DHA. The ceremony will be in Auburn Gallipoli Youth Centre. Good luck every one


Congratulations buddy.... happy to see some movement in the thread


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

econvet said:


> Update: I just received the citizenship ceremony invitation for the 20th Sep from DHA. The ceremony will be in Auburn Gallipoli Youth Centre. Good luck every one


 Congratulations..have u applied for urgent ceremony? Can you please mention your approval date and suburb? Would be really helpful..thank you


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

econvet said:


> Update: I just received the citizenship ceremony invitation for the 20th Sep from DHA. The ceremony will be in Auburn Gallipoli Youth Centre. Good luck every one


Congratulations.. Can you please advise when was your approval date


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Ayansh said:


> Congratulations..have u applied for urgent ceremony? Can you please mention your approval date and suburb? Would be really helpful..thank you


No, I didn’t request. I had my approval on the 28th of Jun.


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

econvet said:


> No, I didn’t request. I had my approval on the 28th of Jun.


That's great..r u from Parramatta area? It's strange that you got invitation to attend ceremony at auburn council..


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Does the council invite PPL for a ceremony on a single day. I mean should the persons who have not got invite today wait for next ceremony


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

Ayansh said:


> That's great..r u from Parramatta area? It's strange that you got invitation to attend ceremony at auburn council..


Yes, I’m from downtown Parramatta- it’s also strange for me.


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

When you submitted the application?


----------



## rc12 (11 mo ago)

Ayansh said:


> That's great..r u from Parramatta area? It's strange that you got invitation to attend ceremony at auburn council..


Auburn Council does not exist anymore. Parts of it got merged into City of Parramatta.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

econvet said:


> Update: I just received the citizenship ceremony invitation for the 20th Sep from DHA. The ceremony will be in Auburn Gallipoli Youth Centre. Good luck every one


Congratulation


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

I also got an invitation for the Auburn ceremony on 20 September. I was approved 30 July 2022. This one seems to be a "special" ceremony happening with annual citizenship day, so not one of the standard ones scheduled on their websites. Good luck to everyone in getting an invite soon !!


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Greyzone said:


> I also got an invitation for the Auburn ceremony on 20 September. I was approved 30 July 2022. This one seems to be a "special" ceremony happening with annual citizenship day, so not one of the standard ones scheduled on their websites. Good luck to everyone in getting an invite soon !!


Wow, thats great- Congratulations!
Can you pls tell me what is the ceremony timings?


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Wow, thats great- Congratulations!
> Can you pls tell me what is the ceremony timings?


Starts at 10:00 a.m. and says it should conclude by 11:15 a.m.


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Greyzone said:


> I also got an invitation for the Auburn ceremony on 20 September. I was approved 30 July 2022. This one seems to be a "special" ceremony happening with annual citizenship day, so not one of the standard ones scheduled on their websites. Good luck to everyone in getting an invite soon !!


Did you get it today or yesterday. Just trying to understand if all the invitees were sent the invites on same day or invites can keep on trickling in next few days


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Greyzone said:


> I also got an invitation for the Auburn ceremony on 20 September. I was approved 30 July 2022. This one seems to be a "special" ceremony happening with annual citizenship day, so not one of the standard ones scheduled on their websites. Good luck to everyone in getting an invite soon !!


Hi,
Congratulations for the invite,,, can you please share the timeline,,, trying to understand if they are sending the invite of this special ceremony according to approval date or their inital date of application (who already have waited long for the test and approval)


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

My citizenship approved on 8th of July...people approved in end of July are getting invitation..out of my understanding how people are getting invited whose application got approved after me..


----------



## Greyzone (6 mo ago)

Timeline below:

Applied: Nov 15 2021
Invited: July 15
Test and Interview: July 19
Approval: July 31 (asked for further overseas PCC docs and 1399 form)
Ceremony invite: August 25


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Dec application, June 24 approval. But nothing yet. This is really strange.


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

DHA works really in a mysterious way- my application was approved on 11th July and had urgent ceremony request which was tentatively approved in the past but still no invite for me for September 20th.
However irony is I’m hoping I should not get invite this time 🙂 as I can’t be available on 20th Sep due to my parents travel plan.

Anyways, good luck for the folks who are desperately waiting for the invite.


----------



## econvet (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> DHA works really in a mysterious way- my application was approved on 11th July and had urgent ceremony request which was tentatively approved in the past but still no invite for me for September 20th.
> However irony is I’m hoping I should not get invite this time 🙂 as I can’t be available on 20th Sep due to my parents travel plan.
> 
> Anyways, good luck for the folks who are desperately waiting for the invite.


I think this could be because of the cancellation of the August ceremony in parramatta council. You might be already assigned for that ceremony. If my theory is correct, you will be called for the next available ceremony in Parramatta.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Greyzone said:


> Timeline below:
> 
> Applied: Nov 15 2021
> Invited: July 15
> ...


Seems the invitation is sent considering the Citizenship applied date and not test and approval date


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> Seems the invitation is sent considering the Citizenship applied date and not test and approval date


In that case, I should have got the invite as well as I applied on 27-Jul-2021 and it was approved on 29-Jul-2022. Seems like there is some other criteria


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> In that case, I should have got the invite as well as I applied on 27-Jul-2021 and it was approved on 29-Jul-2022. Seems like there is some other criteria


Hmm. The formula is something else it seems


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

ssood143 said:


> In that case, I should have got the invite as well as I applied on 27-Jul-2021 and it was approved on 29-Jul-2022. Seems like there is some other criteria


Just checking if you travelled outside Australia after application??? if yes, for how long? or if you were asked any additional documents, that took long? 
Just trying to understand the delay as your approval took a year from the application date..


----------



## SelinaT211 (5 mo ago)

Greyzone said:


> I also got an invitation for the Auburn ceremony on 20 September. I was approved 30 July 2022. This one seems to be a "special" ceremony happening with annual citizenship day, so not one of the standard ones scheduled on their websites. Good luck to everyone in getting an invite soon !!


Hi,

Did you got invited by email or post mail?
My application was also on 15 Nov 22.
Got approved on 26 Jul 22


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

kamalendra said:


> Just checking if you travelled outside Australia after application??? if yes, for how long? or if you were asked any additional documents, that took long?
> Just trying to understand the delay as your approval took a year from the application date..


Yes I did travel outside Australia from 15-Nov-21 to 15-Feb 2022. No additional documents asked.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

*UPDATE* !! I got an Email earlier this afternoon which says "You have tentatively been placed into a ceremony with Parramatta City Council" for 16-Oct'22 (I think it was a typo - It must be 18-Oct'22)

*My Timelines:
Application Submitted*: 16-Dec'21
*Test and Approval*: 23-June'22
*Tentative Citizenship Invite*: 18-Oct'22
*Council*: Parramatta City Council

Hope this helps !!

*Note** - I got this email since I updated NSW ceremony over email regarding my travel plans to India (30-Aug to 30-Sept) and didn't want to miss out on the next lined up ceremony


----------



## SelinaT211 (5 mo ago)

paragpathak123 said:


> *UPDATE* !! I got an Email earlier this afternoon which says "You have tentatively been placed into a ceremony with Parramatta City Council" for 16-Oct'22 (I think it was a typo - It must be 18-Oct'22)
> 
> *My Timelines:
> Application Submitted*: 16-Dec'21
> ...


Do you mind sharing the NSW Ceremony email to notify them the traveling day?


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

update: I received ceremony invite for 18th Oct today in the morning.
I specifically told them about my overseas vacation from 10th Sep to 16th Oct. I think they have adjusted me well in the ceremony schedule.

application: Dec'21
Test & Interview: Jun'22
Approval: Jun'22
Ceremony Invite: Aug'22
Ceremony Date: 18th Oct 22


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> update: I received ceremony invite for 18th Oct today in the morning.
> I specifically told them about my overseas vacation from 10th Sep to 16th Oct. I think they have adjusted me well in the ceremony schedule.
> 
> application: Dec'21
> ...


Congratulation! Can you pls confirm if its tentative confirmation of ceremony or actual invite for 18th Oct?


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

Actual invite


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Sam NZ said:


> update: I received ceremony invite for 18th Oct today in the morning.
> I specifically told them about my overseas vacation from 10th Sep to 16th Oct. I think they have adjusted me well in the ceremony schedule.
> 
> application: Dec'21
> ...


Congratulations for the invite,,,, can U please confirm time too,,, trying to understand if they are doing multiple ceremonies on that day


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

10:30 AM at Parramatta Riverside Theatres


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> Actual invite


Great.. completely lost how DHA works. Still I haven't received anything even after urgent ceremony request.

My timelines are -
application: Nov'21
Test & Interview: 11th Jul'22
Approval: 11th Jul'22


----------



## Sam NZ (6 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Great.. completely lost how DHA works. Still I haven't received anything even after urgent ceremony request.
> 
> My timelines are -
> application: Nov'21
> ...


You should have got the Sep ceremony invite, so weird...


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> You should have got the Sep ceremony invite, so weird...


I know, DHA has tested my patience previously as well- in my PR application even it was under normal condition . 
I guess they still want to follow same for Citizenship application too


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

rkumar_N said:


> I know, DHA has tested my patience previously as well- in my PR application even it was under normal condition .
> I guess they still want to follow same for Citizenship application too


No idea how it works,,,, I too got my PR in 1.5 years, no documents requested (only thing requested was re-medical and re-police report before granting the visa as it was already 1 year old)..


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> No idea how it works,,,, I too got my PR in 1.5 years, no documents requested (only thing requested was re-medical and re-police report before granting the visa as it was already 1 year old)..


In one of the response from Dept they have said that invites are based on approval date but clearly this isn’t the case anymore or they must not be following the process strictly 

“In general, approved citizenship applications will be referred to local Councils in approval date order. When you have been selected to attend a ceremony you will receive an invitation approximately three to five weeks prior to the date of the ceremony. Selections are based on approval date order.”


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Received Citizenship invite for 18-Oct (Parramatta Council)


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

paragpathak123 said:


> *UPDATE* !! I got an Email earlier this afternoon which says "You have tentatively been placed into a ceremony with Parramatta City Council" for 16-Oct'22 (I think it was a typo - It must be 18-Oct'22)
> 
> *My Timelines:
> Application Submitted*: 16-Dec'21
> ...


Actual invite received for 18-Oct (Parramatta Council - 10:30 AM)


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

SelinaT211 said:


> Do you mind sharing the NSW Ceremony email to notify them the traveling day?





SelinaT211 said:


> Do you mind sharing the NSW Ceremony email to notify them the traveling day?


[email protected]


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> [email protected]


Congratulations for the actual invite... By the way, what was their turnaround time in replying the email?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Congratulations for the actual invite... By the way, what was their turnaround time in replying the email?


Less than 24 hrs


----------



## SelinaT211 (5 mo ago)

*Updated*: I also got Invitation to citizenship ceremony after call them to updated my oversea travel plan ( Jan - Feb2023)

Application date: 18 Nov 21
Test date: 30 Jun 22
Approved date: 26 Jul 22
Invite to Ceremony letter: 01 Sep 22
Ceremony date: 18 Oct 22 - Parramatta Riverside Theatre - 1:30pm

Hope you all will receive invitation soon!


----------



## rkumar_N (Aug 7, 2017)

SelinaT211 said:


> *Updated*: I also got Invitation to citizenship ceremony after call them to updated my oversea travel plan ( Jan - Feb2023)
> 
> Application date: 18 Nov 21
> Test date: 30 Jun 22
> ...


Congratulations!
I have just received the invite for 18/10/2022 1:30 PM, looks like there are multiple slots for ceremony on the same day.

@kamalendra - hope you will receive soon mate!


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

rkumar_N said:


> Congratulations!
> I have just received the invite for 18/10/2022 1:30 PM, looks like there are multiple slots for ceremony on the same day.
> 
> @kamalendra - hope you will receive soon mate!


Congratulations,,, really happy for you,,, you deserved to get it earlier.. anyway now its there... so big Congratulations..

Looks like they sent invites to Afternoon slots, today... May be if there is third slot, I too get it,,, not sure,,, As I was approved only on 18 Aug 2022.


----------



## SelinaT211 (5 mo ago)

rkumar_N said:


> Congratulations!
> I have just received the invite for 18/10/2022 1:30 PM, looks like there are multiple slots for ceremony on the same day.
> 
> @kamalendra - hope you will receive soon mate!


Congrats to you too!!!!!!!

The wait is mostly over. See you there


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks like morning (10:30) shift: Dec applicants and Jun Approvals
And Afternoon (1:30) shift: Nov applicant and Jul Approvals


----------



## Ayansh (6 mo ago)

Hey I guys I just got the invitation to attend ceremony on 18th October at 1:30 pm...thank you everyone in this forum..and good luck 👍..


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I got the citizenship invite for 18-Oct at 1 30 pm today.. It seems to be great start of Spring for all.. I think we all should meet on 18-Oct , considering we have been going through each others journeys for long now


----------



## dbimmigrant84 (Nov 11, 2014)

kamalendra said:


> Looks like morning (10:30) shift: Dec applicants and Jun Approvals
> And Afternoon (1:30) shift: Nov applicant and Jul Approvals
> 
> View attachment 102146


I don't think there is any pattern. My friend applied in November 21 and got invited at 10:30 AM


----------



## iskapalli (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi Friends,
Do you have any forum link for Burwood councel?


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

dbimmigrant84 said:


> I don't think there is any pattern. My friend applied in November 21 and got invited at 10:30 AM


yeah i agree, we cant draw any pattern/trend with such few data   .. However with few more invitation reports,,, it looks like they are clearing 2021 applicants OR till Jul Approvals


----------



## ssps (5 mo ago)

Got invited to 10:30am ceremony on 18th October! December '21 application, June '22 approval.


----------



## Pradnya (May 14, 2016)

I also got an invite for 18-oct 1:30pm ceremony.
Lodged application in Sep-21 and did interview in Mar-22. Normally, people get approval same day as the interview, but I fell one document short which I uploaded very next day and my approval took 4 months 🙁. Received approval on 3-aug-22.
So, as others mentioned, I believe ceremony invite is based on application date and not on approval date.
Maybe, to maintain their end-to-end processing time numbers.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Pradnya said:


> I also got an invite for 18-oct 1:30pm ceremony.
> Lodged application in Sep-21 and did interview in Mar-22. Normally, people get approval same day as the interview, but I fell one document short which I uploaded very next day and my approval took 4 months 🙁. Received approval on 3-aug-22.
> So, as others mentioned, I believe ceremony invite is based on application date and not on approval date.
> Maybe, to maintain their end-to-end processing time numbers.


Congratulations for the final step, after long wait.... Best wishes for future


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

kamalendra said:


> yeah i agree, we cant draw any pattern/trend with such few data   .. However with few more invitation reports,,, it looks like they are clearing 2021 applicants OR till Jul Approvals
> View attachment 102150


Updated my list with recent invites


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Hello Friends,

Good morning. Hope things are fine with you all.

Its been six months for my application with Parramatta. I see not much activity in this group since the last ceremony.

Application Date: 21 Apr 2022
Invite: Not Yet

I know many who have earlier date and yet to be invited. What is the outlook now - another couple of months waiting?


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Pradnya said:


> I also got an invite for 18-oct 1:30pm ceremony.
> Lodged application in Sep-21 and did interview in Mar-22. Normally, people get approval same day as the interview, but I fell one document short which I uploaded very next day and my approval took 4 months 🙁. Received approval on 3-aug-22.
> So, as others mentioned, I believe ceremony invite is based on application date and not on approval date.
> Maybe, to maintain their end-to-end processing time numbers.


Hi Pradnya - could you please let us know which document you missed. It will be of immense help for people like me.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

I have checked with deputy mayor regarding the number of ceremonies on 18 Oct and 9 Nov.
He replied saying that only 2 ceremonies are confirmed on each day...
On their website they say that they can host upto 3 ceremonies in a day...
Don't know why they are not conducting ceremonies in their optimum capacity...
I believe, they should have enough numbers for the 3rd ceremonies on each 18 Oct and 9 Nov.


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Hello Friends,

Hope you all doing well. Just today I got my invite letter in email.

Application Date: 21 Apr 22
Invitation Mail Received: 27 Sep 22
Interview/Test Date: 01 Nov 22
Ceremony Date: ???
Council: Parramatta


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

And I just now checked the appointment link and rescheduled my appointment to 06 Oct 22


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

parramarra said:


> And I just now checked the appointment link and rescheduled my appointment to 06 Oct 22


Congratulations for the invite... If you are already prepared for test,, keep checking, you might get slots in within 1-2 days


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> Congratulations for the invite... If you are already prepared for test,, keep checking, you might get slots in within 1-2 days


Thank you Kamalendra - yes. I am keeping an eye on the appointment openings!


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

Do you know when to start expecting invitations to November ceremony ? is it early October when they start sending out emails ?


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

amermardini said:


> Do you know when to start expecting invitations to November ceremony ? is it early October when they start sending out emails ?


I am waiting for it too. can you please share your timeline? From what I saw/noticed in this thread is invitation used to being sent around 2 weeks prior than ceremony dates, for the past ceremonies.. However for the Oct one they sent around 6-7 weeks prior,, so don't know how it works... It was my observation only,, might be wrong,, so if we don't get invite by around 23rd Oct, we probably aren't included for the Nov ceremony..


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> I am waiting for it too. can you please share your timeline? From what I saw/noticed in this thread is invitation used to being sent around 2 weeks prior than ceremony dates, for the past ceremonies.. However for the Oct one they sent around 6-7 weeks prior,, so don't know how it works... It was my observation only,, might be wrong,, so if we don't get invite by around 23rd Oct, we probably aren't included for the Nov ceremony..


Citizenship Application Submitted: 18/03/2022
Invitation for Interview Received: 16/08/2022
Interview and Approval: 26/08/2022
Ceremony: Pending


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

amermardini said:


> Citizenship Application Submitted: 18/03/2022
> Invitation for Interview Received: 16/08/2022
> Interview and Approval: 26/08/2022
> Ceremony: Pending


We almost share the same timeline,,, please update when you receive the ceremony invitation.
Mine is 
Citizenship Application Submitted: 21/03/2022
Invitation for Interview Received: 16/08/2022
Interview and Approval: 18/08/2022


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

Dear Friends,

I just got email that they have approved my citizenship application!

Applied: 21 Apr 22
Test Invite: 27 Sep 22
Test Given: 29 Sep 22
Citizenship Approved: 29 Sep 22
Ceremony: ???

I was so surprised, the whole process took less than 15 mins. And I got my approval mail in the next 10 mins. Awesome!

Now - in the queue for ceremony, I guess.


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

So, one hopeful theory. I was referring to Kamalendra's excel data here & all previous posts for ceremony invites.

Since the invites for ceremony came in the first week of Sep, it may appear that we can see some more invites from Parramatta council from 4 Oct


----------



## yashsr (May 6, 2019)

My test/interview was held on 21st September 2022 and my wife had her interview on 23rd September 2022. Both got approved within an hour of the test/interview.

Our Council is Parramatta, NSW and we are wondering as to whether we could be invited to the ceremonies to be held on 18th October 2022 or 7th November 2022. How many people are expected to be citizens on each of these 2 dates?

Or do you think that 26th January 2022 seems more realistic?


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

yashsr said:


> My test/interview was held on 21st September 2022 and my wife had her interview on 23rd September 2022. Both got approved within an hour of the test/interview.
> 
> Our Council is Parramatta, NSW and we are wondering as to whether we could be invited to the ceremonies to be held on 18th October 2022 or 7th November 2022. How many people are expected to be citizens on each of these 2 dates?
> 
> Or do you think that 26th January 2022 seems more realistic?


Mine got approved on 29 Sep 22. Looks like they have 2 ceremonies each on 18 Oct & 7 Nov. Given that some of the people approved in Aug 22 are also waiting for invites, we have to wait and see. 

Same dilemma for me too as I am planning to travel overseas in Jan 23, but cant book the tickets due to this uncertainty. Just waiting & hoping. The cut off for me is 2 weeks before the 7 Nov ceremony - if I dont get invited by 21 Oct, I will just book my travel on my current passport.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

I wish Nov Ceremony happens like at least Oct one, where we can see people from the forum got invited,,, 
not like Aug one, which no one know who got invited


----------



## PrincessE2019 (3 mo ago)

Hi 

I applied for citizenship on June 30th 

Do anyone know the approximate time we will be invited for interview thanks


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> I wish Nov Ceremony happens like at least Oct one, where we can see people from the forum got invited,,,
> not like Aug one, which no one know who got invited


Yeah. But from your list we have very few members on this forum to tell the real picture of invites. I only look at your updates as my guide


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

PrincessE2019 said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied for citizenship on June 30th
> 
> Do anyone know the approximate time we will be invited for interview thanks


I dont know if it helps, but I got invited recently and my timeline may give you some idea:

Application Date: 21 Apr 2022
Invite for Test: 27 Sep 2022
Test & Approval Date: 29 Sep 2022

Hope that helps!


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

Hi Everyone,

I applied for citizenship on 11th Jul'22 and still waiting for the test/interview.

Does anyone know what are the definite criterion that the case officer/Home officer may ask for PCC? I was not asked for one during the application.

About my travel timelines (My job requires me to travel frequently) -

I got PR in Mar'18, came to Aus in Jul'18. After that I've been out for a cumulative of around 170+ days with about 4 months at a stretch in 2019/2020 during Covid. In last 1 year before applying for citizenship I haven't been out of the country for more 2 months (1 month at stretch and then 1 week x 2 and 2 weeks once).

With my application in processing stage, I do not want to submit my passport for PCC now.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Raj_parra said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I applied for citizenship on 11th Jul'22 and still waiting for the test/interview.
> 
> ...


Hi, I hope you have already read the website regarding the requirement of Police Report criteria... I too find it a bit confusing of 12 months and 90 days criteria.. I too have spent 90+ days after visa grant, in my home country, before making first entry to Australia.... I wasn't sure whether I would be asked for police report, but to be safe side (as it was not of much hassle, like sending the passport), I applied for the police report from my home country online and uploaded on the IMMI Account. I just uploaded to avoid the delays in approval, just in case they ask during the interview.

Yesterday only, a member in FB group posted regarding the police report asked because of 90+ days overseas.

Hope it helps.


----------



## community_support (3 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> I am waiting for it too. can you please share your timeline? From what I saw/noticed in this thread is invitation used to being sent around 2 weeks prior than ceremony dates, for the past ceremonies.. However for the Oct one they sent around 6-7 weeks prior,, so don't know how it works... It was my observation only,, might be wrong,, so if we don't get invite by around 23rd Oct, we probably aren't included for the Nov ceremony..



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/ceremony.
This page says: You will be invited to attend your ceremony about four weeks before the event. You will receive a letter of invitation from either your local council or the Department of Home Affairs.

Has anyone got invite for the 7 Nov ceremony?

My application was approved on 12 Sep'22. No invite yet for ceremony...

Has the cut-off date for 7 Nov ceremony passed? Does anyone know 2023 ceremony dates? I believe 7 Nov is the last ceremony for 2022 @ Parramatta.


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

ceremony_queries said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/ceremony.
> This page says: You will be invited to attend your ceremony about four weeks before the event. You will receive a letter of invitation from either your local council or the Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> Has anyone got invite for the 7 Nov ceremony?
> ...


Hi - not sure yet. I didn't see any updates from the members on the invites for 18 Oct or 7 Nov ceremonies. But there is still a chance they will send out invites two weeks before the ceremony date for 07 Nov. This is because we have seen this happening in the previous round.

Mine was approved on 29 Sep 22. If you get the invite, let us know too.


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> Hi, I hope you have already read the website regarding the requirement of Police Report criteria... I too find it a bit confusing of 12 months and 90 days criteria.. I too have spent 90+ days after visa grant, in my home country, before making first entry to Australia.... I wasn't sure whether I would be asked for police report, but to be safe side (as it was not of much hassle, like sending the passport), I applied for the police report from my home country online and uploaded on the IMMI Account. I just uploaded to avoid the delays in approval, just in case they ask during the interview.
> 
> Yesterday only, a member in FB group posted regarding the police report asked because of 90+ days overseas.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Really appreciate your help and support.

I'm applying for the PCC and hope they don't ask for my original passport.


----------



## community_support (3 mo ago)

parramarra said:


> Hi - not sure yet. I didn't see any updates from the members on the invites for 18 Oct or 7 Nov ceremonies. But there is still a chance they will send out invites two weeks before the ceremony date for 07 Nov. This is because we have seen this happening in the previous round.
> 
> Mine was approved on 29 Sep 22. If you get the invite, let us know too.


Not me, but a friend got this:

Citizenship Approved: 12 July
Ceremony Invite: 12 September
Ceremony date (scheduled): 18 October.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

No ceremony invites reported so far for 7 Nov 2022 😔😔😔😔... I was expecting some invites 10-11 Oct (4 Weeks count).... now lets see if there are any invites around 24-25 Oct (2 Weeks count)..


----------



## community_support (3 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> No ceremony invites reported so far for 7 Nov 2022 😔😔😔😔... I was expecting some invites 10-11 Oct (4 Weeks count).... now lets see if there are any invites around 24-25 Oct (2 Weeks count)..


I hope so. However, I am not very hopeful that they would send invites 2 weeks in advance when their website says they would give 4 weeks notice..

I am now hoping they invite me to 26 January ceremony (if one is happening).


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

ceremony_queries said:


> I hope so. However, I am not very hopeful that they would send invites 2 weeks in advance when their website says they would give 4 weeks notice..
> 
> I am now hoping they invite me to 26 January ceremony (if one is happening).


yes... Looks like 7 Nov Ceremony is going to be mysterious like of 16 Aug.,,, No one knew who were invited.
having said that, Parramatta council applicants were invited 2 weeks prior, if you scroll to previous pages of this thread (Refer post #601 onwards for 30 Jun Ceremony)... So just last hope


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Finally the wait is over for me. I just receive the Ceremony invitation for 7 Nov 2022 10:30.... Hopefully all of you waiting will receive soon.

Application 21 Mar 2022
Test Invitation: 16 Aug 2022
Test and Approval: 18 Aug 2022
Ceremony Invitation: 14 Oct 2022
Ceremony: 7 Nov 2022


----------



## community_support (3 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. I just receive the Ceremony invitation for 7 Nov 2022 10:30.... Hopefully all of you waiting will receive soon.
> 
> Application 21 Mar 2022
> Test Invitation: 16 Aug 2022
> ...


Same even I just now got invite for the 7 Nov ceremony. I was approved on 12 Sep


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

Same here as well, I received the Ceremony invitation email this morning for 7 November at 10:30am


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

ceremony_queries said:


> Same even I just now got invite for the 7 Nov ceremony. I was approved on 12 Sep


Hi, I have an approved application of 7th Sept(Application date 17 Mar) but still havent received any email for the ceremony. Dont know how do they send invites based on what criteria. Can you please help with the below details,
Was the email from Dept or Parramatta Council?
What is your application date?
I had selected the option as No for the question which says do you want to be part of ceremony which has media attention. Does this impact the invite?
Also, I was overseas in the month of August, could this be the reason, however, I believe it shouldnt be as I did update the dept about it and they approved as well?
Are you a Single applicant or with family? Could this be the criteria for invite?
I called Dept/Parramatta council if I was on the list but Council is saying its with Dept and Dept isnt answering anything?


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

amermardini said:


> Same here as well, I received the Ceremony invitation email this morning for 7 November at 10:30am


Can you please share your application and approval date?


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

I too received the Ceremony invite for 7th Nov at 10.30 AM.

Applied on 28-March-2022. 
Interview date- 19th Aug
Approval - 19th Aug
Ceremony- 7th Nov.

Hope it helps.


----------



## community_support (3 mo ago)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Hi, I have an approved application of 7th Sept(Application date 17 Mar) but still havent received any email for the ceremony. Dont know how do they send invites based on what criteria. Can you please help with the below details,
> Was the email from Dept or Parramatta Council?
> What is your application date?
> I had selected the option as No for the question which says do you want to be part of ceremony which has media attention. Does this impact the invite?
> ...


Email comes from: *[email protected]

I applied on 8th April. Got test invite on 24 August. I took the test and was approved on the same day i.e. 12 Sep
Today (14 Oct) I got invite for the ceremony*
I am a single applicant..

If you have said you want to do ceremony along with your partner, then both must be approved.. (i guess).

Previously,
I too called the council... They said they only host the ceremonies on direction from Home Affairs
I called Home Affairs department. They said there are people waiting for 11 months.. So you are well within the timeline, cant give you a date when your ceremony will be held.


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

community_support said:


> Email comes from: *[email protected]
> 
> I applied on 8th April. Got test invite on 24 August. I took the test and was approved on the same day i.e. 12 Sep
> Today (14 Oct) I got invite for the ceremony*
> ...


Many Thanks for sharing the details! Congratulations as well to get the ceremony invite

I am a single applicant too.. not sure if there will be a 1:30 PM ceremony. Its unclear on what basis they are sending invites may be giving preference to someone post application has not travelled outside Australia…anyways,Cant do much but just wait.


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Indo-Australian said:


> I too received the Ceremony invite for 7th Nov at 10.30 AM.
> 
> Applied on 28-March-2022.
> Interview date- 19th Aug
> ...


Congratulations on receiving the invite!


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Congratulations on receiving the invite!


Thanks @Citi_ceremony


----------



## bharat.rameshwar (Dec 14, 2015)

I’ve the invite for 18th as well.
Applied in December last year. Test on 2nd august 2022.


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> Finally the wait is over for me. I just receive the Ceremony invitation for 7 Nov 2022 10:30.... Hopefully all of you waiting will receive soon.
> 
> Application 21 Mar 2022
> Test Invitation: 16 Aug 2022
> ...


Congrats Kamalendra! Very happy for you.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

parramarra said:


> Congrats Kamalendra! Very happy for you.


Thanks very much parramarra,,, Since you haven't share the invite, I am assuming you haven't received yet... 
But last time, I noticed that, invitation for 10:30 AM and 1:30 PM were sent separately on different day,,,, So there is still a chance that you can make through 7 Nov... Wish you good luck.


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Can you please share your application and approval date?


Application 18 March 2022, Interview and Approval 26 August 2022, Ceremony Invitation 14 August 2022 for 7 November 2022 @10:30am


----------



## amermardini (Jul 11, 2017)

amermardini said:


> Application 18 March 2022, Interview and Approval 26 August 2022, Ceremony Invitation 14 August 2022 for 7 November 2022 @10:30am


*14 October 2022


----------



## parramarra (9 mo ago)

kamalendra said:


> Thanks very much parramarra,,, Since you haven't share the invite, I am assuming you haven't received yet...
> But last time, I noticed that, invitation for 10:30 AM and 1:30 PM were sent separately on different day,,,, So there is still a chance that you can make through 7 Nov... Wish you good luck.


Thanks mate! Fingers crossed. Waiting for the next batch of invites.


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

parramarra said:


> Thanks mate! Fingers crossed. Waiting for the next batch of invites.


Hi, I’m also waiting, in case you get invited please do let me know. I called Parramatta council if there was 1:30 PM ceremony but got standard response that the Dept knows it and they will direct them. On checking with Dept they said Council knows about it. Reading a thread on the other expat forum where in someone sent an email to council to check their name on list, i sent an email to parramatta council last Thursday but no response. It’s quite frustrating!! Anyways, can’t do much. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Hi, I’m also waiting, in case you get invited please do let me know. I called Parramatta council if there was 1:30 PM ceremony but got standard response that the Dept knows it and they will direct them. On checking with Dept they said Council knows about it. Reading a thread on the other expat forum where in someone sent an email to council to check their name on list, i sent an email to parramatta council last Thursday but no response. It’s quite frustrating!! Anyways, can’t do much.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Hello @Citi_ceremony :

What are your timelines? 
Thanks,


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Indo-Australian said:


> Hello @Citi_ceremony :
> 
> What are your timelines?
> Thanks,


Hi, Applied 17 March, Approval 7 Sept.

not sure if this is new details dept has added
But useful.. just put city of parramatta. It shows 1347 people approved and waiting for ce






Ceremony wait times


Ceremony wait times for new citizens to the Australian community.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## Indo-Australian (5 mo ago)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Hi, Applied 17 March, Approval 7 Sept.
> 
> not sure if this is new details dept has added
> But useful.. just put city of parramatta. It shows 1347 people approved and waiting for ce
> ...


Yeah, they used to get a lot of FOI request.


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,
Those who have recently attended the ceremony, can you guys please share your experience with your Passport Applications??
I can see some people (fb "Passport Delays" group) who applied in Sep/Oct have received the passport withrout priority fees.. So just checking if the processing time is actually reducing.
Thanks


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> update: I received ceremony invite for 18th Oct today in the morning. I specifically told them about my overseas vacation from 10th Sep to 16th Oct. I think they have adjusted me well in the ceremony schedule. application: Dec'21 Test & Interview: Jun'22 Approval: Jun'22 Ceremony Invite: Aug'22 Ceremony Date: 18th Oct 22


 Hey Sam, Did you attend the ceremony and is your application in IMMI account finalised just yet? If yes, were you able to launch your passport application? My application status in IMMI is still approved. Wondering how long is it going to take !!


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

Sam NZ said:


> update: I received ceremony invite for 18th Oct today in the morning.
> I specifically told them about my overseas vacation from 10th Sep to 16th Oct. I think they have adjusted me well in the ceremony schedule.
> 
> application: Dec'21
> ...


Hey Sam, Is your application status in IMMI account moved from Approved to Finalised just yet? If yes, are you able to validate your citizenship certificate number while applying for Passport?

My status is still Approved in IMMI and the certificate details can't be validated when I try applying for the passport. Please let me know how is it looking for you. TIA


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> Hey Sam, Is your application status in IMMI account moved from Approved to Finalised just yet? If yes, are you able to validate your citizenship certificate number while applying for Passport?
> 
> My status is still Approved in IMMI and the certificate details can't be validated when I try applying for the passport. Please let me know how is it looking for you. TIA


Hi Parag,,,
I am hoping that you are just checking how the Sam's application looks on immi... Because I think passport application can be proceeded even without getting validating. I have seen people posting regarding the passport application same day after the ceremony with the citizenship number.
Let us know if the matter is different, so the next batch like me will be prepared for that.
Thanks


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Hi Parag,,,
> I am hoping that you are just checking how the Sam's application looks on immi... Because I think passport application can be proceeded even without getting validating. I have seen people posting regarding the passport application same day after the ceremony with the citizenship number.
> Let us know if the matter is different, so the next batch like me will be prepared for that.
> Thanks


My ask is if it is legitimate to apply for passport (even if the validation fails) before your application is finalised in IMMI


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> My ask is if it is legitimate to apply for passport (even if the validation fails) before your application is finalised in IMMI


yes,,, many people have done it... search in fb group or this forum... many people get passport in 2-5 days after ceremony without validation... From what I have understood is, Auspost can proceed your application with copy of your citizenship certificate...


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> yes,,, many people have done it... search in fb group or this forum... many people get passport in 2-5 days after ceremony without validation... From what I have understood is, Auspost can proceed your application with copy of your citizenship certificate...


I see, just got my application as' Finalised' and the validation started to work in parallel


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> I see, just got my application as' Finalised' and the validation started to work in parallel


Wow. Good... Please update how you go with the application and the processing times... Are you going for a priority or normal application?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Wow. Good... Please update how you go with the application and the processing times... Are you going for a priority or normal application?


I'll go with the priority processing


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> I'll go with the priority processing


Do you need to go City (Rapid post) or can do priority in local post office ?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Do you need to go City (Rapid post) or can do priority in local post office ?


local post office is fine


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> local post office is fine


How did you go with Passport application? Did you already receive it?


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> How did you go with Passport application? Did you already receive it?


My passport is on its way


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

i applied with Priority Fee on 27th Oct for me and my daughter. Mine is processed, but for my daughter they say that it is not in the system yet. Not sure what's happening.


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

ssood143 said:


> i applied with Priority Fee on 27th Oct for me and my daughter. Mine is processed, but for my daughter they say that it is not in the system yet. Not sure what's happening.


were you able to validate your daughters citizenship certificate number while lodging the application? If not then probably that could be the reason


----------



## kamalendra (Feb 28, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> My passport is on its way


Great.. Can I ask a quick question? Did you need to get anything signed by Guarantor/Referee?? I know, website says, "If you’re applying online and you are in Australia, you’ll need a referee. A referee doesn’t need to sign anything but must be willing to confirm your identity if we contact them.".
Just checking your personal experience.
Thank again


----------



## ssood143 (Sep 8, 2016)

paragpathak123 said:


> were you able to validate your daughters citizenship certificate number while lodging the application? If not then probably that could be the reason


yes.. it was validated


----------



## paragpathak123 (Sep 14, 2017)

kamalendra said:


> Great.. Can I ask a quick question? Did you need to get anything signed by Guarantor/Referee?? I know, website says, "If you’re applying online and you are in Australia, you’ll need a referee. A referee doesn’t need to sign anything but must be willing to confirm your identity if we contact them.".
> Just checking your personal experience.
> Thank again


Nope. Just need reference details to key in. Earlier we need to get it signed but not anymore


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Got my citizenship application approved today and below is the timeline

Applied: Jun 28, 2022
Invite received: Nov 05, 2022
Test Date: Nov 07, 2022
Approval: Nov 07, 2022 (about an hour after taking the test)
Ceremony: Waiting (believe I should get an invite for Jan 26, 2023, thoughts?)
Council: Parramatta


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

kevinishining said:


> Got my citizenship application approved today and below is the timeline
> 
> Applied: Jun 28, 2022
> Invite received: Nov 05, 2022
> ...


Congratulations on your Approval!

Not sure how it works but I have got approval on 7th September, still no invites, however, few who received approval after 7th Sept, have got the invite. Not sure how their system works.

Also, till 30th September there were 1347 waiting for ceremony, and with no ceremony post 7th November, I think till Jan'23 the backlog might increase till 2000+ and after January, next I am assuming is March/April. Few other council have updated 2023 dates but as usual Parramatta council being large is slow and behind others.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Congratulations on your Approval!
> 
> Not sure how it works but I have got approval on 7th September, still no invites, however, few who received approval after 7th Sept, have got the invite. Not sure how their system works.
> 
> Also, till 30th September there were 1347 waiting for ceremony, and with no ceremony post 7th November, I think till Jan'23 the backlog might increase till 2000+ and after January, next I am assuming is March/April. Few other council have updated 2023 dates but as usual Parramatta council being large is slow and behind others.


You must have got the invite for Nov 07. Don't why you didn't get it mate. I'm hoping I will be invited for Jan 26. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## G V (2 mo ago)

My citizenship application by conferral was approved on 7th Nov 2022 and still waiting for the invitation for Ceremony.
Anyone with approval date in/after Oct 2022 got invitation for ceremony at Parramatta Council? Or is it too early to ask?


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

Got my citizenship application approved today and below is the timeline

Applied: Jul 11, 2022
Invite received: Nov 17, 2022
Test Date: Nov 21, 2022
Approval: Nov 21, 2022 (about an hour after taking the test)
Ceremony: Waiting (hoping to get an invite for Jan 26, 2023)
Council: Parramatta


----------



## humerus.opinion (2 mo ago)

Any invites for Jan 26 yet? They've updated the schedule for 2023. Next 3 are on
Jan 26
Mar 9
Apr 4


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Has anyone received invites for 26th Jan Ceremony..


----------



## YJSydney (18 d ago)

Hey Guys, anyone received invites for 26th Jan Ceremony?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Hope the invitations will be sent in the first week of Jan. I don't think anyone would hae got it yet.


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

Hey everyone, Happy New Year. 
Has anyone got the invitation for 26th Jan ceremony?


----------



## YJSydney (18 d ago)

Still nothing for me yet. My application approved on 2nd Nov 2021...waiting for ceremony. How about you?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

YJSydney said:


> Still nothing for me yet. My application approved on 2nd Nov 2021...waiting for ceremony. How about you?


Was the year 2021 or 22?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Raj_parra said:


> Hey everyone, Happy New Year.
> Has anyone got the invitation for 26th Jan ceremony?


Hope the invites will be sent this week.! When was yours approved?


----------



## YJSydney (18 d ago)

kevinishining said:


> Was the year 2021 or 22?


Ohh sorry , its 2022


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Raj_parra said:


> Hey everyone, Happy New Year.
> Has anyone got the invitation for 26th Jan ceremony?


HNY, Nothing for me as well. Mine approval date is 7 September,2022.


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

YJSydney said:


> Still nothing for me yet. My application approved on 2nd Nov 2021...waiting for ceremony. How about you?


Still waiting, no invitation so far. Mine application was approved on 21st Nov'22.


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

kevinishining said:


> Hope the invites will be sent this week.! When was yours approved?


My application was approved on 21st Nov'22.


----------



## abdulrahmaan.alsaady (1 mo ago)

What is the wait time to get an interview for citizenship? 

Applied on 23 Nov 2022.


----------



## YJSydney (18 d ago)

abdulrahmaan.alsaady said:


> What is the wait time to get an interview for citizenship?
> 
> Applied on 23 Nov 2022.


Its about 5-6 months... you should get test communication by Apr, 2023


----------



## YJSydney (18 d ago)

Raj_parra said:


> My application was approved on 21st Nov'22.


Still, no invites for the ceremony.. Not sure sure if anyone received for 26th Jan, 2023


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

YJSydney said:


> Still, no invites for the ceremony.. Not sure sure if anyone received for 26th Jan, 2023


Nope… I’m also waiting… not sure if they send 2 weeks prior as last year they sent invites for Aug 2 weeks prior.

in case anyone receives the invite, please do let me know.


----------



## ramontubero (Jun 27, 2017)

me too, i'm still waiting for the invitation. got my approval 21st of Nov, 2022. I will update here immediately if i get mine.


----------



## G V (2 mo ago)

Interesting, still no invitations. Wondering whats cooking at DHA/Parramatta Council.


----------



## Rmani (11 d ago)

I have read news that special ceremony on 26th for 80 citizens, not sure they gonna conduct anything apart from the Australian day special ceremony.

still wondering if there’s an event at riverside theatre.


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

Rmani said:


> I have read news that special ceremony on 26th for 80 citizens, not sure they gonna conduct anything apart from the Australian day special ceremony.
> 
> still wondering if there’s an event at riverside theatre.


There are more than 1100 approved applicants waiting for citizenship ceremony. If the special ceremony is only for 80 people then it won't cover even 10% of the waiting applicants.


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Raj_parra said:


> There are more than 1100 approved applicants waiting for citizenship ceremony. If the special ceremony is only for 80 people then it won't cover even 10% of the waiting applicants.





Rmani said:


> I have read news that special ceremony on 26th for 80 citizens, not sure they gonna conduct anything apart from the Australian day special ceremony.
> 
> still wondering if there’s an event at riverside theatre.


Better to check and confirm with parramatta council. Just try sending an email and see what they come back with.

I have sent an email, will wait for them to respond.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

G V said:


> Interesting, still no invitations. Wondering whats cooking at DHA/Parramatta Council.


What was your approval date?


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Rmani said:


> I have read news that special ceremony on 26th for 80 citizens, not sure they gonna conduct anything apart from the Australian day special ceremony.
> 
> still wondering if there’s an event at riverside theatre.


Correct, I heard the same as well. But, they didn't confirm whether there will be any other ceremony besides this special ceremony for 80 identified people.


----------



## G V (2 mo ago)

kevinishining said:


> What was your approval date?


7th Nov 2022


----------



## ramontubero (Jun 27, 2017)

Blacktown council are got their invites today for February 9 ceremony. Citizenship Ceremony - Blacktown City Council

I wonder when we will get ours


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

G V said:


> 7th Nov 2022


Same as me mate, mine got approved on the same date! Let's see if we are lucky to get an invite. My hopes have reduced though.. Are you still expecting?


----------



## G V (2 mo ago)

kevinishining said:


> Same as me mate, mine got approved on the same date! Let's see if we are lucky to get an invite. My hopes have reduced though.. Are you still expecting?


Hope is a driver of humanity, I’m totally driven by it


----------



## Raj_parra (3 mo ago)

It seems indeed 80 people in the special ceremony on 26th Jan'23.

"Community organisations and individuals who have gone above and beyond will be honoured during the announcement of City of Parramatta’s 2023 Citizen of the Year awards, *before nearly 80 people from the local area become our newest Australian citizens* at a special Australian Citizenship Ceremony."

Ref - Honouring City of Parramatta’s rich heritage on Australia Day | City of Parramatta


----------



## Citi_ceremony (3 mo ago)

Citi_ceremony said:


> Better to check and confirm with parramatta council. Just try sending an email and see what they come back with.
> 
> I have sent an email, will wait for them to respond.


Seems parramatta council have a standard response format. On asking the question on number of invites or number of ceremony to be held, they gave a response that all invitations and precessing are done by Dept so contact the Department ☹


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes they aren't that helpful. I called them and they asked me to check with the department as they don't deal with immigration

Should we still keep our hopes on receiving an invite for the 26th?


----------



## ramontubero (Jun 27, 2017)

Almost all other surrounding councils have their ceremony in Feb. Can we all contact our MP and complain? lol


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramontubero said:


> Almost all other surrounding councils have their ceremony in Feb. Can we all contact our MP and complain? lol


MPs have no control over councils
It’s better to contact your local councillor 
Cheers


----------

